# Breaking: Two Police Officers Shot Outside Ferguson Police Department



## TemplarKormac (Mar 12, 2015)

Ahh, tis easy to use the cover of protests by others to carry out a deadly deed. 

#Policelivesmatter



> *FERGUSON* • Two police officers were hit by gunfire early Thursday outside the Ferguson police department.
> 
> The shots were fired as police were confronting protesters who had gathered outside the police station.
> 
> ...



Two police officers are shot in Ferguson News


----------



## TemplarKormac (Mar 12, 2015)

Please be advised, this has not been independently confirmed as of yet.


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Mar 12, 2015)

Well looks like Holder got what he wanted, asshole.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 12, 2015)

I saw it posted at Twitter too.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Mar 12, 2015)

Fox News is now confirming that there were two officers shot outside the Ferguson Police Department.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Mar 12, 2015)

One cop shot is white. The story is breaking everywhere right now. Looks like the protestors are amassing for a massive chimpout. These pissed cops now have a good excuse to put these feral savages down for once and for all.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Mar 12, 2015)

Hey, Goddess_Ashtara 

What was so funny about my most recent post?


----------



## S.J. (Mar 12, 2015)

The police chief resigning wasn't enough.  Apparently the savages want war.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Mar 12, 2015)

Two officers were struck in the shoulder and face respectively, while standing at a point north-northwest of the police station, according to a news conference happening now on Fox News Channel.

One is 41, the other is 32. Further details will be released later in the day.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 12, 2015)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> One cop shot is white. The story is breaking everywhere right now. Looks like the protestors are amassing for a massive chimpout. These pissed cops now have a good excuse to put these feral savages down for once and for all.



And assholism like this ^^ is what brings this about.

Good job, asshole.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Mar 12, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> > One cop shot is white. The story is breaking everywhere right now. Looks like the protestors are amassing for a massive chimpout. These pissed cops now have a good excuse to put these feral savages down for once and for all.
> ...


No. It will be a good job well done if they put these feral savages down. The 2 cops were just standing guard.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Mar 12, 2015)

This is obama's legacy.


----------



## NoNukes (Mar 12, 2015)

TemplarKormac said:


> Ahh, tis easy to use the cover of protests by others to carry out a deadly deed.
> 
> #Policelivesmatter
> 
> ...


Our hearts go out to the officers and their families.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Mar 12, 2015)

Here's the deal folks. 50 years of violence proves the civil rights movement was a waste of time. Citizenship in The United States requires contribution to fellow citizens, not burden and blame.

Americans have given too much to blacks, there is a reason they were never considered citizens of the U.S. by it's founders.

With that being said Missouri needs to decide whether they want to have police officers standing around like sitting ducks or are they going to crack down. These "protests" are not peaceful, they are a race based extortion attempt to remove Whites from the Ferguson PD. A real problem remains, as soon as Ferguson PD is ethnically cleansed of whites, that will embolden these feral black criminal extortionists to move on to the next White community and ruin it.


----------



## NoNukes (Mar 12, 2015)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> This is obama's legacy.


Go ahead, use this tragedy for a political motive to trsh the President. We do not expect any better.


----------



## guno (Mar 12, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> > One cop shot is white. The story is breaking everywhere right now. Looks like the protestors are amassing for a massive chimpout. These pissed cops now have a good excuse to put these feral savages down for once and for all.
> ...




Wouldn't surprise me if they found out  it was a feral cracka like steve who did  it to provoke something


----------



## Meathead (Mar 12, 2015)

Race relations have become far worse since the Obama administration. That has been the greatest of his failures.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Mar 12, 2015)

I hope you traitors enjoy. Idiots.


----------



## gtopa1 (Mar 12, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> > One cop shot is white. The story is breaking everywhere right now. Looks like the protestors are amassing for a massive chimpout. These pissed cops now have a good excuse to put these feral savages down for once and for all.
> ...



Ohhhhhh: someone gets called a silly name so it's then OK to go out and shoot cops. That's libtardism for ya!!

Greg


----------



## TemplarKormac (Mar 12, 2015)

NoNukes said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > This is obama's legacy.
> ...



Let's go ahead and leave politics out of this. It is the political rhetoric that most likely led to this shooting.


----------



## gtopa1 (Mar 12, 2015)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Here's the deal folks. 50 years of violence proves the civil rights movement was a waste of time. Citizenship in The United States requires contribution to fellow citizens, not burden and blame.
> 
> Americans have given too much to blacks, there is a reason they were never considered citizens of the U.S. by it's founders.
> 
> With that being said Missouri needs to decide whether they want to have police officers standing around like sitting ducks or are they going to crack down. These "protests" are not peaceful, they are a race based extortion attempt to remove Whites from the Ferguson PD. A real problem remains, as soon as Ferguson PD is ethnically cleansed of whites, that will embolden these feral black criminal extortionists to move on to the next White community and ruin it.



Though I accept the rabble are indeed out of line BIG TIME there is no need to tar all with the same brush. I trust that is NOT what you are doing.

But as regards the potential cop killers; there is a proper procedure to follow and I suggest that the Law has already begun it!!

Greg


----------



## gtopa1 (Mar 12, 2015)

TemplarKormac said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> > RoshawnMarkwees said:
> ...



No: it was some asshole with a gun and a chip against police. Nothing else is to blame except the asshole who pulled the trigger. The violence they used as cover is a different matter. 

Greg


----------



## ScienceRocks (Mar 12, 2015)

I hope none of these businesses ever rebuild. Fuck these people! They deserve to live within a waste land controlled by gangs.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Mar 12, 2015)

gtopa1 said:


> No: it was some asshole with a gun and a chip against police. Nothing else is to blame except the asshole who pulled the trigger. The violence they used as cover is a different matter.



But where did the shooter's hatred of police spawn from? Surely it couldn't have just been because of the perceived biases of the Police Department? The entire weight of the political world has been foisted on that city. All of them know that everyone is watching. Political rhetoric, inflammatory remarks, and chants of "no justice, no peace."


----------



## gtopa1 (Mar 12, 2015)

TemplarKormac said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> > No: it was some asshole with a gun and a chip against police. Nothing else is to blame except the asshole who pulled the trigger. The violence they used as cover is a different matter.
> ...




The Police are not to blame; the community is NOT to blame; the blame is on the shooters as it ever is.

Greg


----------



## Geaux4it (Mar 12, 2015)

Let the militias come in and clean this crap up.

Wont take long

-Geaux


----------



## TemplarKormac (Mar 12, 2015)

gtopa1 said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > gtopa1 said:
> ...



Agreed, and agreed. The blame should lie squarely on the cowards who shot those cops, and to a lesser extent the rhetoric  which spurred their actions, should also be condemned. Without getting political, there are people out there who use these situations to incite tension. This is a product of such an atmosphere.

Whatever the case, two police officers are now fighting for their lives right now. A slew of circumstances (along with the shooters themselves) are to blame for this atrocity.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Mar 12, 2015)

NoNukes said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > This is obama's legacy.
> ...


This isn't a tragedy. Earthquakes are tragedies. This is murder. And obama instigated it.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Mar 12, 2015)

gtopa1 said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > NoNukes said:
> ...


So you think it's just a coincidence that it happened in Ferguson?


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Mar 12, 2015)

Witnesses being interviewed think it was a sniper. Said they heard 4 or 5 shots.


----------



## Geaux4it (Mar 12, 2015)

Bring in the C-130 gun ship and mow them down like ISIS

-Geaux


----------



## JakeStarkey (Mar 12, 2015)

Geaux4it said:


> Let the militias come in and clean this crap up.  Wont take long  -Geaux


Silly talk, Geaux; you don't have the walk.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Mar 12, 2015)

Talk like Rosh's instigates it.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Mar 12, 2015)

2 Police Officers Shot During Ferguson Missouri Protests - ABC News


----------



## Geaux4it (Mar 12, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> > Let the militias come in and clean this crap up.  Wont take long  -Geaux
> ...



You have never walked in my shoes. Your projection yet fails again

-Geaux


----------



## JakeStarkey (Mar 12, 2015)

Geaux4it said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Geaux4it said:
> ...


You are simply mouth with no shoes.


----------



## Geaux4it (Mar 12, 2015)

The black community is going to get what it asked for. IN a race war, they don't stand a chance

Best withdraw your forces or the outcome will not be what we all want to see

-Geaux


----------



## Geaux4it (Mar 12, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Yep,

That's what some thought

-Geaux


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Mar 12, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> Talk like Rosh's instigates it.


Obama race opportunism generated this and the rioting that led to this. Excuse-makers like you are abettors.


----------



## USNavyVet (Mar 12, 2015)

Obama and Holder are finally getting the results they wanted . It took over 20 times but their racist rhetoric has finally borne fruit.


----------



## Geaux4it (Mar 12, 2015)

USNavyVet said:


> Obama and Holder are finally getting the results they wanted . It took over 20 times but their racist rhetoric has finally borne fruit.



Obama is likely cooking up some popcorn and enjoying the show. Can't worry about Syria, ISIS et al, we need to address these cops here in the US that are depleting the talent pool of future government dependent slaves. All Obama wants is their vote in exchange

What a guy

-Geaux


----------



## Geaux4it (Mar 12, 2015)

Where is the Obama suggestion box?

I suggest we use video to identify every protester then cut-off their welfare and turn off their Obama-phone

That'll bring them back in line

-Geaux


----------



## JakeStarkey (Mar 12, 2015)

Geaux4it said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Geaux4it said:
> ...


----------



## JakeStarkey (Mar 12, 2015)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Talk like Rosh's instigates it.
> ...


You racialists are the cause and are being rooted out one by one.


----------



## Agit8r (Mar 12, 2015)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> One cop shot is white. The story is breaking everywhere right now. Looks like the protestors are amassing for a massive chimpout. These pissed cops now have a good excuse to put these feral savages down for once and for all.



Wow dude.  Racist much?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Mar 12, 2015)

And the far right losers on welfare continue to whine.


----------



## Geaux4it (Mar 12, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Spoke like a true Obama supporter

Good work

-Geaux


----------



## JakeStarkey (Mar 12, 2015)

All good Americans oppose racialism of left or right as well as support appropriate law and order.

You and your folks don't.


----------



## Geaux4it (Mar 12, 2015)

Agit8r said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> > One cop shot is white. The story is breaking everywhere right now. Looks like the protestors are amassing for a massive chimpout. These pissed cops now have a good excuse to put these feral savages down for once and for all.
> ...



Racism is the product of what we see in Mizzou. Racism is a reactive instinct and a direct byproduct relative to the failed black culture

If my great, great, great grandfather knew that things would turn out this bad, they would have picked the cotton themselves

-Geaux


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Mar 12, 2015)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> > RoshawnMarkwees said:
> ...


I agree.  When Obama chose to excuse the rioters and blame the Fergeson police to be racists, he gave the black thugs carts blanc to riot and target police for murder.  Why were these people in the streets last night?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Mar 12, 2015)

Geaux4it said:


> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> > Steve_McGarrett said:
> ...


Obama did no such thing, and those who believe that reveal they hate America.  Tough to be them. 

 Racism is the product of the slave culture practiced in our great great fathers' time and before.  Segregation, lynching, and degradation were forced upon the black race after the great war broke the legal and economic binds of the evil system.

My family went to the right direction, as so many did.  Others want to return to the past, and that will only result in terrible regret and pain for those who can't move into the future, such as you.


----------



## Agit8r (Mar 12, 2015)

Geaux4it said:


> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> > Steve_McGarrett said:
> ...



Nah, no they wouldn't have


----------



## Agit8r (Mar 12, 2015)

AvgGuyIA said:


> Why were these people in the streets last night?



"Congress shall make no law respecting an establishment of religion, or prohibiting the free exercise thereof; or abridging the freedom of speech, or of the press; *or the right of the people peaceably to assemble, and to petition the government for a redress of grievances*."
-- First Amendment to the Constitution

Fucking duh.


----------



## NoNukes (Mar 12, 2015)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> > RoshawnMarkwees said:
> ...


You must hate cops almost as much as you hate Obama.


----------



## NoNukes (Mar 12, 2015)

AvgGuyIA said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > NoNukes said:
> ...


Guess the Whites do not care.


----------



## Theowl32 (Mar 12, 2015)

TemplarKormac said:


> Hey, Goddess_Ashtara
> 
> What was so funny about my most recent post?



Do yourself a favor and do not communicate with that C U Next Tuesday.


----------



## Jackson (Mar 12, 2015)

Obama, Holder and the poor LE response teams are responsible for the situation in Ferguson today.  You reap what you sow.


----------



## Geaux4it (Mar 12, 2015)

The root cause again, the failed black culture

-Geaux

_*No one in the black community wants to accept the high murder rate when it comes to black on black crime. No one in the black community wants to accept the fact that most black men between the age of 13-35 are likely to commit crimes in America. No one wants to accept the fact that out black culture went from one of positive achievement and intelligence to one of utter emptiness and low standards.

You got rappers on Twitter mad over the verdict yet these same rappers glorify black on black violence and ignorance; how many young black men died trying to imitate one of their favorite rapper’s songs?

We went from Eli Whitney, Booker T. Washington, Fredrick Douglass, to Snoop Dogg, Tupac Shakur, and Lil Wayne.*_

The Cold Hard Truth About Black Culture RedState


----------



## TemplarKormac (Mar 12, 2015)

Agit8r said:


> AvgGuyIA said:
> 
> 
> > Why were these people in the streets last night?
> ...



Of course they were. But now that some idiot chose to shoot two unwary cops, they won't get to do even that much.  They ruined it for everyone.


----------



## Jackson (Mar 12, 2015)

TemplarKormac said:


> Hey, Goddess_Ashtara
> 
> What was so funny about my most recent post?


I'd like to know that answer, too.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Mar 12, 2015)

Theowl32 said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, Goddess_Ashtara
> ...



I'll keep that in mind.


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 12, 2015)

Nigga's gonna nig.

The section 8 housing was the suck for these people..... Stuff Black People Don t Like - SBPDL The Origins of Eric Holder s Powder keg in Ferguson Section 8 Vouchers for Blacks    .....they want palaces.

ghey


----------



## Theowl32 (Mar 12, 2015)

They are a complete disaster of a race. The democrats are the reason. Period.


----------



## Mac1958 (Mar 12, 2015)

.

More of this probably on the way, tragically.

For those who push and celebrate division, evidently that's good news.

.


----------



## Jackson (Mar 12, 2015)

Let's hope they get the shooters.  They are probably bragging about it as we post.


----------



## Sonny Clark (Mar 12, 2015)

TemplarKormac said:


> Ahh, tis easy to use the cover of protests by others to carry out a deadly deed.
> 
> #Policelivesmatter
> 
> ...


What goes around, comes around. The way they've treated the people there, it was bound to happen sooner or later. In my opinion, this is just the beginning. It wouldn't surprise me to hear about shootings of this nature all across the country in the coming months. Cops have been asking for this for many years now, and now they have what they've been looking for. Riots, shootings, civil unrest, protests, and marches will become common place, for several reasons. We've created a poor, dependent, frustrated, and angry citizenry. Oppressed people will soon revolt, and authority will sleep with one eye open.

When you take away citizens' rights, their freedom, and opportunities to be self-supporting members of society, you create an angry people, one that will grow tired of oppression and revolt. For now, it's anger directed towards members of law enforcement, next it'll be anger directed at any authority. This anger has been growing for many years now, and it's only going to get worse with time.


----------



## Geaux4it (Mar 12, 2015)

Mac1958 said:


> .
> 
> More of this probably on the way, tragically.
> 
> ...



Yes, Obama and Holder are undoubtedly overjoyed

-Geaux


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 12, 2015)

The PC zombies never did get it.

It is what it is..........we don't have police problem. We have a black problem.

But as the great Bob Grants said decades ago......."they cant hide".

I say, the police department deploy drones and when shit goes down, they drone their asses!!!For drive-by's, the police are going to have to deploy units with RPGs.......set up on the perimeter of these demonstrations sniper-like. That will get their attention if they catch on camera just once an SUV being vaporized.


----------



## Geaux4it (Mar 12, 2015)

Because of the mentality we saw in LA, and now in Mizzou, is why I have concealed carry permits good in 48 states.

-Geaux


----------



## AmericanFirst (Mar 12, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> > One cop shot is white. The story is breaking everywhere right now. Looks like the protestors are amassing for a massive chimpout. These pissed cops now have a good excuse to put these feral savages down for once and for all.
> ...


The assholes are ilk like you and the protesters.


----------



## Sonny Clark (Mar 12, 2015)

Geaux4it said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...


I'm not so sure. I don't believe anyone in a position of authority should be looking forward to what's coming. For now it's anger directed at members of law enforcement, but soon it'll be anger directed towards anyone with authority.


----------



## Geaux4it (Mar 12, 2015)

Sonny Clark said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



Key word here is

'white'

-Geaux


----------



## Sonny Clark (Mar 12, 2015)

skookerasbil said:


> The PC zombies never did get it.
> 
> It is what it is..........we don't have police problem. We have a black problem.
> 
> ...


We have an authority problem, period.


----------



## Rozman (Mar 12, 2015)

On MSNBC Morning Joe it's brought up that the contributing factor as to why this happened is because the police force is modtly white!
Al Sharpton agrees....


----------



## Theowl32 (Mar 12, 2015)

Sonny Clark said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Ahh, tis easy to use the cover of protests by others to carry out a deadly deed.
> ...



Oh fuck you. Ni99ers have it better here than any place on the planet. This is all of a sudden about tickets being issued to ni99ers in that town, when it is far below the national average.

The fucking ni99er thug who robbed a store and DID NOT YELL don't shoot with his stink grubby hands up.

The shooting was justified and your fucking democrat puppet masters have changed the narrative to make a NEW LIE to replace the OLD LIE. Now, it is all about the Ferguson police department being racist cause of 7 emails and the ticket rate.

You stupid fucking piece of shit.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Mar 12, 2015)

Sonny Clark said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Ahh, tis easy to use the cover of protests by others to carry out a deadly deed.
> ...




You're joking with this right? Not even _they _deserve what just happened to them.  Go sit in fron of a mirror and contemplate the vileness that you just issued forth.


----------



## Jackson (Mar 12, 2015)

Rozman said:


> On MSNBC Morning Joe it's brought up that the contributing factor as to why this happened is because the police force is modtly white!
> Al Sharpton agrees....



I understand only one of the victims last night was white.  Sharpton can go to hell.


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 12, 2015)

Geaux4it said:


> Because of the mentality we saw in LA, and now in Mizzou, is why I have concealed carry permits good in 48 states.
> 
> -Geaux





Hey man.....finally decided to join you brother. Filled out forms just 2 weeks ago. As you know, already got the home defense more than covered. A must with some bad neighborhoods about 10  minutes from me.......in fact, just heard a report that a Suffolk cop got shot 3 times last night next town over. Black neighborhood of course.

Youd love my neighborhood Geaux.......in our court, got a Sheriff and NYPD as well as two guys with utter arsenals. We feel pretty safe if the savages decide to savage


----------



## Rexx Taylor (Mar 12, 2015)

TemplarKormac said:


> Ahh, tis easy to use the cover of protests by others to carry out a deadly deed.
> 
> #Policelivesmatter
> 
> ...


ABC's Brian Ross Is On The Case!


----------



## Rexx Taylor (Mar 12, 2015)

AzMike said:


> Well looks like Holder got what he wanted, asshole.


gee, i wonder who ordered the shootings?


----------



## Sonny Clark (Mar 12, 2015)

Theowl32 said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...


Missed your morning coffee, did ya. Well, take a deep breathe, relax, everything will be OK. With that much anger, it might not be a good idea to be alone right now. See if a friend or neighbor can sit with you until you calm down. Whatever you do, don't jump. Just curious, have you talked to your doctor about possibly changing your meds?


----------



## Rexx Taylor (Mar 12, 2015)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> One cop shot is white. The story is breaking everywhere right now. Looks like the protestors are amassing for a massive chimpout. These pissed cops now have a good excuse to put these feral savages down for once and for all.


this is evidence that we are back in the new york mafia days. so who is our modern day Don Corleone? Sharpton?


----------



## Sonny Clark (Mar 12, 2015)

TemplarKormac said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...


No, I wasn't joking at all, I was serious. What vileness? I was only expressing the situation as I see it, nothing more.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Mar 12, 2015)

Sonny Clark said:


> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> > Sonny Clark said:
> ...



Actually,  I'm not the one who needs a doctor. Besides,  I loathe coffee. I get my kicks reading the stupidity that people like you post in the morning. Care for some cheeeeeze with that whine?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Mar 12, 2015)

Sonny Clark said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Sonny Clark said:
> ...



All that post amounted to was "those filthy racist cops deserved it!"

Get out of my sight.


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Mar 12, 2015)

Agit8r said:


> AvgGuyIA said:
> 
> 
> > Why were these people in the streets last night?
> ...


Fucking duh, indeed!  Somehow you managed to skip over the "peaceably to assemble" part in our 1st Amendment?  Those people want nothing short of dead cops and we have Obama, Holder and enablers like you to thank.


----------



## bucs90 (Mar 12, 2015)

Fuck these animals. Lock and load. Give them the war with cops they want.

These morons have no clue. Cops show tremendous restraint.  When they've had enough and take the leash off the SWAT team...these anarchists and thugs will.get what they asked for.


----------



## Rexx Taylor (Mar 12, 2015)

lets see what happens when the cops go on strike there. Wild Wild West?


----------



## Sonny Clark (Mar 12, 2015)

TemplarKormac said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > Theowl32 said:
> ...


No thank you. I don't drink wine, nor any alcoholic beverage. And, I have plenty of cheese in the frig. But, I do appreciate the offer, very nice of you, thanks. And, I'm glad that I can offer you some entertainment this morning. I enjoy cheering people up that may be a little down or upset. You can go ahead and get it all off your chest, all of the anger, or whatever it is that's bothering you. Believe me, I understand. I've been at this a long time, and have heard it all over the years. By the way, just curious, is this your normal reaction when someone has an opinion that differs from yours? Do you find it difficult to be adult and civil in conversations? Again, just curious.


----------



## bodecea (Mar 12, 2015)

Oh well...these things happen.


----------



## Sonny Clark (Mar 12, 2015)

TemplarKormac said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...


WOW !!!  ---  My my my, you are angry, very angry. Maybe you should watch TV or something for awhile and not read comments on this forum until you calm down a little. No need to blow a fuse, or raise your blood pressure over a few comments that differ from your thinking. After all, this is just a discussion forum, and not a life or death situation. Do you normally react this way to opposing views and opinions? Just curious.


----------



## Desperado (Mar 12, 2015)

Ironically both of the cops that were shot, were not on the Ferguson Police force.
Maybe behavior like this is why the Ferguson Police treated the people like they did.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Mar 12, 2015)

Desperado said:


> Ironically both of the cops that were shot, were not on the Ferguson Police force.
> Maybe behavior like this is why the Ferguson Police treated the people like they did.




no that can not be the case


----------



## Sonny Clark (Mar 12, 2015)

Desperado said:


> Ironically both of the cops that were shot, were not on the Ferguson Police force.
> Maybe behavior like this is why the Ferguson Police treated the people like they did.


Which came first, the chicken or the egg?


----------



## B. Kidd (Mar 12, 2015)

AvgGuyIA said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > NoNukes said:
> ...



Cops were shot around midnite. Why was there no curfew? Setting and enforcing curfews must be considered rascist these dayz............


----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 12, 2015)

Are ya sure it wasn't teabaggers running wild.     I here they do this all the time


----------



## bucs90 (Mar 12, 2015)

So they take off the military style helmets and vests and leave thr armored cars at home.

And they get randomly shot. 

Shocker.

Gloves off folks. The cops in Ferguson either need to go.back to kicking ass....or just say fuck it and go home.

Or better yet....CALL ERIC HOLDER. Tell him the racist cops are abandoning their Ferguson posts and the Feds will.need to come take over. Holder wanted this. Let HIM come stand a fucking post with his beloved feral animal protesters.


----------



## bgr39 (Mar 12, 2015)

TemplarKormac said:


> Ahh, tis easy to use the cover of protests by others to carry out a deadly deed.
> 
> #Policelivesmatter
> 
> ...


  We can all thank Obama, Holder, Sharpton, the race-baiters, the liberals, the weak-mined that listen to the aforementioned,.


----------



## bucs90 (Mar 12, 2015)

Rexx Taylor said:


> lets see what happens when the cops go on strike there. Wild Wild West?



Shitholes like Ferguson are already the wild west even WITH cops.

Time for the boys in blue to abandon all Ferguson posts. Call Eric Holder and tell him congratulations. ..the racists have left....now HE can come take charge.


----------



## bucs90 (Mar 12, 2015)

bgr39 said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Ahh, tis easy to use the cover of protests by others to carry out a deadly deed.
> ...



All the racist cops need to abandon Ferguson and tell Obama/Holder that the cesspool city is theirs now. Let the DOJ come handle it.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Mar 12, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> Rexx Taylor said:
> 
> 
> > lets see what happens when the cops go on strike there. Wild Wild West?
> ...



There won't be much of a change.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 12, 2015)

I don't think the solution is to hand more authority to the perps. The State and the city need to tell holder to shove it and off and take care of situation them self.


----------



## bgr39 (Mar 12, 2015)

S.J. said:


> The police chief resigning wasn't enough.  Apparently the savages want war.



  How about all police just stay in the police station for their whole shift.
  Let the freaks in Ferguson there take care of themself.
  THEN they wont be able to blame the police for anything that happens in Ferguson.
  "Survival of the fittest", a wide open town, THEN the people of Ferguson will be happy-as-a-pig-in-shit.
  PROBLEM SOLVED!!!


----------



## bucs90 (Mar 12, 2015)

#AbandonFerguson

Im not on twitter. But im emailing everyone I can requesting this hashtag be made and sent to all cops anyone knows. 

All cops should abandon Ferguson and refuse to work there. Let gangs take over. Let Obama and Holder figure it out.


----------



## bgr39 (Mar 12, 2015)

Sonny Clark said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> > Ironically both of the cops that were shot, were not on the Ferguson Police force.
> ...



 The egg cams first!!!!
. 
. 
  Dinosaurus were laying eggs million of years before chickens were on the earth!
  ?? What does THAT have to do with the criminals in Ferguson???


----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 12, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> > One cop shot is white. The story is breaking everywhere right now. Looks like the protestors are amassing for a massive chimpout. These pissed cops now have a good excuse to put these feral savages down for once and for all.
> ...



Yeah, but none of this would be happening without the fact that we have racist assholes in the Obama Administration. All they've done is give other assholes an excuse to be bigger assholes.


----------



## Politico (Mar 12, 2015)

But when Amurikan Millennials take care of themselves there is nothing but crime and looting. We can't allow that.


----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 12, 2015)

Ferguson is like Mogadishu Somalia. The cops should drive around town in APCs and just clean up the eyeballs after the smoke clears.


----------



## Sonny Clark (Mar 12, 2015)

bgr39 said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > Desperado said:
> ...


I was asking if the police were the first to start the problem or was it the people. From news sources, the police have been using the citizens to generate revenue for years. Doing so with quota tickets and trumped up charges. So, the question is, "which party started the mess?" That's what I meant by which came first, the chicken or the egg. Your opinion? Was it the police that started the mess, or was it the people?


----------



## MizMolly (Mar 12, 2015)

TemplarKormac said:


> Ahh, tis easy to use the cover of protests by others to carry out a deadly deed.
> 
> #Policelivesmatter
> 
> ...


So, if the officer has resigned, why the protest?


----------



## B. Kidd (Mar 12, 2015)

[



Sonny Clark said:


> bgr39 said:
> 
> 
> > Sonny Clark said:
> ...



I blame globalization, myself (using your line of logic, that is......).


----------



## RandomVariable (Mar 12, 2015)

TemplarKormac said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...


Sonny is right. This is just the 47% playing survival of the fittest. At least half the world is probably wondering why this screwed up system did not break down before now. This goes on the heads of all political leaders since Lyndon B. Johnson. This only the beginning. And those shots sounded like they came from a high powered rifle and the targeting would suggest someone with at least moderate skill. Oh, and violent crack downs don't work very well. Time to learn from others.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 12, 2015)

Every police dept is a rev generator....not exclusive to  Ferguson.


----------



## B. Kidd (Mar 12, 2015)

Manonthestreet said:


> Every police dept is a rev generator....not exclusive to  Ferguson.



Especially in places where there used to be gainful employment.........duhhhh.........


----------



## Sonny Clark (Mar 12, 2015)

B. Kidd said:


> [
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you mean, "The Global Economy"? If so, then I agree that it is a partial reason. Simply due to the fact that the global economy has created a poor and dependent citizenry. And, just curious, what "line of logic" do you believe that I used or was referring to? Thanks.


----------



## Darkwind (Mar 12, 2015)

Sonny Clark said:


> bgr39 said:
> 
> 
> > Sonny Clark said:
> ...


The political parties started it.  By being greedy and wanting to hold onto power.

Which ties into your post at #66.....Blaming the cops for doing the job of upholding the laws that EVERYONE JUST HAD TO HAVE!

This is the product of people passing more and more laws to cover every little minute aspect of our lives.  We pass laws by the thousands, and then complain and bitch about the people we say, "YOU have to go out and make sure these laws are follwed!"

And then bitch about the fact that they are doing their job.

Of course, no blame to the perps...right?  They are ALL victims....right?


----------



## airplanemechanic (Mar 12, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> Racism is the product of the slave culture practiced in our great great fathers' time and before.  Segregation, lynching, and degradation were forced upon the black race after the great war broke the legal and economic binds of the evil system.



And what have blacks proven since then? That they should still be treated that way. Act like animals, be treated like animals.


----------



## AmericanFirst (Mar 12, 2015)

Sonny Clark said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


Thugs on a rampage.


----------



## B. Kidd (Mar 12, 2015)

Sonny Clark said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



I think the essential qustion is not 'who started it', but who influenced it to get to this point.


----------



## RandomVariable (Mar 12, 2015)

This could very well have been Russia or ISIS or any other of many sources. They may have lit the fuse but we sure made the powder keg. In one report that said that the crowd got aggressive and some of the police drew guns. My guess is one of those people who had a gun drawn on them went home, got the rifle, came back, and fired off a few rounds.


----------



## AmericanFirst (Mar 12, 2015)

If blacks don't like tickets or being arrested maybe they should stop committing crimes. Stop blaming police for doing their job.


----------



## Desperado (Mar 12, 2015)

Sonny Clark said:


> bgr39 said:
> 
> 
> > Sonny Clark said:
> ...



* the police have been using the citizens to generate revenue for years. Doing so with quota tickets and trumped up charges*
Just another excuse*,* to justify bad behavior by the citizens. Do you actually believe, no other city, town or village uses a quota system for tickets?  Traffic Cops are nothing more that Revenue Agents in most places. You think those traffic cameras are there to make you safer?  You would not believe the amount of money they bring in.


----------



## B. Kidd (Mar 12, 2015)

RandomVariable said:


> This could very well have been Russia or ISIS or any other of many sources. They may have lit the fuse but we sure made the powder keg. In one report that said that the crowd got aggressive and some of the police drew guns. My guess is one of those people who had a gun drawn on them went home, got the rifle, came back, and fired off a few rounds.



My guess is the shooter was boozed/drugged out.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Mar 12, 2015)

MizMolly said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Ahh, tis easy to use the cover of protests by others to carry out a deadly deed.
> ...



Your guess is as good as mine.


----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 12, 2015)

Sonny Clark said:


> bgr39 said:
> 
> 
> > Sonny Clark said:
> ...



The city council sets ticket quotas. Not the police. Any cop will tell you he sees more law breaking every day than he writes tickets for.


----------



## RandomVariable (Mar 12, 2015)

Desperado said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > bgr39 said:
> ...


I got a speeding ticket once. I figured I would just show up and see if the judge would be nice. There were like 100 Mexicans in there (sorry, making a point). Everyone of them were just paying their ticket. I ended up having to just pay the ticket. At the counter the woman said, "Oh, don't do that. Oh, there's ____. Talk to him." So I talked to the lawyer hanging out there. He said for $200 he would see what he could do. I gave him $200, he walked right up to the front of the court room, said something to the judge, and my ticket was gone. This is the way it is, I just happened to be standing there at the time. Pay a lawyer and ticket disappears, don't and get screwed. Same everywhere and for all crimes from traffic tickets to murder.


----------



## B. Kidd (Mar 12, 2015)

RandomVariable said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> > Sonny Clark said:
> ...



This is why it is more of a legal system and less of a judicial system that has to do with justice.


----------



## RandomVariable (Mar 12, 2015)

B. Kidd said:


> RandomVariable said:
> 
> 
> > This could very well have been Russia or ISIS or any other of many sources. They may have lit the fuse but we sure made the powder keg. In one report that said that the crowd got aggressive and some of the police drew guns. My guess is one of those people who had a gun drawn on them went home, got the rifle, came back, and fired off a few rounds.
> ...


I very much doubt it. First I don't think they had a weapon with them, definitely not carrying around a rifle and second the targeting was a steady hand, and third only three shots, that I heard in the video.


----------



## Sonny Clark (Mar 12, 2015)

RandomVariable said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Sonny Clark said:
> ...


Correct. This has been brewing for many years now, if not decades. People have been pushed into a corner, and even animals try to fight their way out when cornered. It's not just law enforcement that's abused their power and authority, but government in general. Society in general has been oppressed and used, abused and neglected, and now the tired and the weary are pushing back. Throughout history, around the world, this same scenario has been played out hundreds of times. As a matter of fact, this nation was founded as a result of people revolting against an oppressive authority. I predicted this years ago, and knew that one day, the people would say, "enough is enough".

We're subjected to excessive taxation, invasion of privacy, and freedom has become just a nice sounding word, with little if any real meaning. We've created a poor and dependent citizenry, dependent on government assistance programs and unemployment checks. Our elections are rigged by the wealthy, the powerful, and the influential. Our government has become an entity unto itself, answerable to no one except itself.

People aren't totally blind to this. When given an excuse to revolt, such as we're seeing now, it's only natural that frustrations and anger surface. Citizens feel the pain of oppression, they feel the heavy hand of authority pressing them further into submission, and they've had enough. Where does the blame lie? Do we blame the servant or do we blame the master? Do we continue to bow and cower, allowing authority to ignore rights, justice, and freedom? Or, do we speak up and demand consideration? Have we reached a point to where citizens will demand that their cries be heard, and their voice are recognized?

I don't have a crystal ball, but I do know people, know their anger and frustrations, and know that when the time comes, they will revolt. History is filled with stories and accounts of people standing against oppression and absolute rule. Why would we be an exception? Is America exempt from internal unrest and revolt? Personally, I don't believe that we are exempt. Times are hard, people are hurting, and many see no light at the end of the tunnel. So, what do you believe is their alternative?


----------



## RandomVariable (Mar 12, 2015)

B. Kidd said:


> RandomVariable said:
> 
> 
> > This could very well have been Russia or ISIS or any other of many sources. They may have lit the fuse but we sure made the powder keg. In one report that said that the crowd got aggressive and some of the police drew guns. My guess is one of those people who had a gun drawn on them went home, got the rifle, came back, and fired off a few rounds.
> ...


Oh, and I also heard one of the people at the protest saying bullets were whizzing right past his head. Given that bullets where going right over one person's head and hitting the upper body of the police that is only a two to three feet window. I would almost be surprised if they were using open sights.


----------



## RandomVariable (Mar 12, 2015)

Sonny Clark said:


> RandomVariable said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...


You write professionally, don't you? That was amazing.


----------



## Annie (Mar 12, 2015)

RandomVariable said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> > RandomVariable said:
> ...


This was a predictable outcome of "Hands up, don't shoot" narrative encouraged by the administration and their apologists. They want the masses distracted with concerns about 'the police' not the few bad ones, but all. Why? Distractions from what the elites are doing.


----------



## Marvin Zinn (Mar 12, 2015)

TemplarKormac said:


> Ahh, tis easy to use the cover of protests by others to carry out a deadly deed.
> 
> #Policelivesmatter
> 
> ...


----------



## Marvin Zinn (Mar 12, 2015)

Two police officers are shot in Ferguson News[/QUOTE]

   This is just another proof that people who claim to be discriminated against are doing exactly the same also.


----------



## Sonny Clark (Mar 12, 2015)

Darkwind said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > bgr39 said:
> ...


In ways, both sides are wrong. I also blame the government for years of abuse of power and authority. I blame John Q. Public for allowing it to happen. I blame cops for allowing their superiors to demand that they write BS quota tickets and arrest citizens just to generate revenue. I blame citizens for waiting until it reached this point before speaking out and demanding justice. We can blame both sides, we can list the wrongs, and we can silence the public with more oppressive authority and power. There are many things we can do, but what are the "Right" things to do? How do we correct both sides and bring peace and agreeable resolution? What are the root causes, and how to we address each cause so that both sides are happy?

I don't believe that anyone agrees with both sides totally, and accepts murder and violence as an answer. I certainly don't. But, what are the alternatives when absolute power exerts itself? Are the people suppose to cower and bow, continue to be servants to an oppressive government that dictates one's every movement, spoken word, and social status? I don't have all of the answers, and don't believe that anyone does, but something has to happen to bring about much needed change. In the end, our voices are all we have. And, we must start somewhere using our voices to bring attention to the many wrongs in this once great nation. Ferguson just happens to be the center of attention right now, but communities all across this country feel the same pain, the same frustrations, and the same anger.

Lets hope that people realize that murder and violence is not the answer, and that we continue the protests until our cries are heard, and our voices carry weight.


----------



## AceRothstein (Mar 12, 2015)

RandomVariable said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> > Sonny Clark said:
> ...


Damn, how much was the speeding ticket for that paying $200 to the lawyer was cheaper for you?


----------



## Sonny Clark (Mar 12, 2015)

B. Kidd said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > B. Kidd said:
> ...


I believe that the anger and frustrations of the people reached a boiling point.


----------



## Sonny Clark (Mar 12, 2015)

Desperado said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > bgr39 said:
> ...


Thus the reason for what we're seeing take place. The people didn't start this mess.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Mar 12, 2015)

NoNukes said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > This is obama's legacy.
> ...



If Obama had a son, he would have shot two officers in a race fueled riot.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Mar 12, 2015)

TemplarKormac said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> > RoshawnMarkwees said:
> ...



Not really.  Nearly all of these rioters never vote and don't give a damn what's happening in this country. 

Oh, and political rhetoric didn't cause the Gabriella Giffords shooting either, just so you know.


----------



## Sonny Clark (Mar 12, 2015)

mudwhistle said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > bgr39 said:
> ...


Police officers should disobey orders to write BS quota tickets. But, they have no sense of right and wrong, nor do they have a conscience.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 12, 2015)

Not to mention govt sent pro agitators to Ferguson in the very beginning


----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 12, 2015)

Sonny Clark said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Sonny Clark said:
> ...


Or soon no job.

The infractions are taking place. I went to traffic school in 82' and the police instructor told us they could write 10 times the amount of tickets but don't.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Mar 12, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> #AbandonFerguson
> 
> Im not on twitter. But im emailing everyone I can requesting this hashtag be made and sent to all cops anyone knows.
> 
> All cops should abandon Ferguson and refuse to work there. Let gangs take over. Let Obama and Holder figure it out.



The police will stay for the righteous of Ferguson, the good people who aren't rioting in the streets and burning it down.  That's why I love police officers, they are there to protect the good people.  

And I say rather than abandon Ferguson, we should double the police force and crush these riots.


----------



## AquaAthena (Mar 12, 2015)

TemplarKormac said:


> Please be advised, this has not been independently confirmed as of yet.



*Two police officers shot during Ferguson, Missouri, protest*

Don't you just know Holder and Sharpton are doing their happy dance??


----------



## Sonny Clark (Mar 12, 2015)

RandomVariable said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > RandomVariable said:
> ...


No, I haven't had any offers to do so, though I wouldn't mind it. I've been at this many years now, it comes naturally. I have had several pieces published in newspapers, but that was back in 2004 and 2005. I honestly appreciate the kind words, thank you so much. You're too kind to this old man.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Mar 12, 2015)

AquaAthena said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Please be advised, this has not been independently confirmed as of yet.
> ...


I think in the case of Holder, there's a stab of fear upon hearing this. He knows he's responsible, though he'll never take the blame.  But he knows a just God is watching and he will pay an eternal price for all the evil he did in Ferguson.


----------



## RandomVariable (Mar 12, 2015)

AceRothstein said:


> RandomVariable said:
> 
> 
> > Desperado said:
> ...


Ask me how fast I was going over the speed limit. Wait, don't ask me how fast I was going over the speed limit. It is not just the price on the ticket. It is also the insurance increase. This is why people who do have not have the money to play the rigged game keep falling further and further behind.


----------



## Katzndogz (Mar 12, 2015)

Why are there still police in Ferguson?   The people obviously don't want them there.   Eric Holder wants the department dismantled.  What were the protesters protesting?


----------



## Sonny Clark (Mar 12, 2015)

mudwhistle said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


No one is forced to take unfair advantage of anyone. Cops know what's expected of them even before they put on the uniform. Doing wrong for a dollar is NOT right.


----------



## AquaAthena (Mar 12, 2015)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Why are there still police in Ferguson?   The people obviously don't want them there.   Eric Holder wants the department dismantled.  What were the protesters protesting?



He's succeeding:  

*FERGUSON *- Police Chief Thomas Jackson resigned Wednesday, saying he always wanted to do what's best for his community and realized that now meant leaving it.

Jackson, whose departure has been a high priority for protesters since the controversial shooting of Michael Brown on Aug. 9, said in an exclusive interview, "This city needs to move forward without any distractions."


 Ferguson police chief resigns News -- GOPUSA


----------



## Katzndogz (Mar 12, 2015)

All the police should resign.  Wall the place off and let the savages have it.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Mar 12, 2015)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Why are there still police in Ferguson?   The people obviously don't want them there.   Eric Holder wants the department dismantled.  What were the protesters protesting?



What were the Rodney King rioters protesting?  These animals aren't protesting anything, they're burning down their own neighborhoods and shooting police because they're animals.


----------



## RandomVariable (Mar 12, 2015)

Sonny Clark said:


> RandomVariable said:
> 
> 
> > Sonny Clark said:
> ...


I've probably flamed you before and I will probably flame you again at some point. Please try to remember at one point in there somewhere I was a nice guy.


----------



## Missourian (Mar 12, 2015)

Well,  let's work this out.  First,  a Ferguson citizen commits a strong arm robbery,  then assaults a police officer and attempts to get the officers gun,  then tries to bumrush the officer and is shot dead in the attempt.  Then some citizens of Ferguson lie about the incident with "hands up,  don't shoot",  THEN the citizens of Ferguson loot the town and destroy or burn down the city.  And today they ambushed and shot two police officers standing guard in front of the police station.  But the police are the bad guys.


----------



## bucs90 (Mar 12, 2015)

Why would ANY cop show up tonight in that shit hole? And other agencies are sending their officer in there. WHY? These were St Louis and Oak Grove officers who never even worked in Ferguson. ...who just got shot. For what?

Fuck Ferguson. Let the animals have their jungle.


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 12, 2015)

More blood from innocent citizen police officers on the hands of Obama, Holder and Sharpton

When are you  going to take a stand against them


----------



## bucs90 (Mar 12, 2015)

Missourian said:


> Well,  let's work this out.  First,  a Ferguson citizen commits a strong arm robbery,  then assaults a police officer and attempts to get the officers gun,  then tries to bumrush the officer and is shot dead in the attempt.  Then some citizens of Ferguson lie about the incident with "hands up,  don't shoot",  THEN the citizens of Ferguson loot the town and destroy or burn down the city.  And today they ambushed and shot two police officers standing guard in front of the police station.  But the police are the bad guys.



Yep. That place is a fucking jungle. Let the animals be. No cops life is worth protecting that shit hole. Let Obama and Holder come patrol the streets.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Mar 12, 2015)

Why are we pussy footin around with these fuck heads? Crack some skulls & put them in jail. Or just pull out completely and let em kill each other and burn up their own community. 

This shit is so stupid. All because a negro that WASN'T  clean & articulate wanted to play gangsta


----------



## bucs90 (Mar 12, 2015)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Why are we pussy footin around with these fuck heads? Crack some skulls & put them in jail. Or just pull out completely and let em kill each other and burn up their own community.
> 
> This shit is so stupid. All because a negro that WASN'T  clean & articulate wanted to play gangsta



Well....last summer the anarchists and thugs...and Obama and Holder and the left...hated the cops for kicking ass. Given...during a mass riot...not a SINGLE cop or citizen was killed or seriously hurt.

But...they demanded cops tone it down and not look...so mean ya know?

Cops back down. And now are getting shot.

You're right. Either kick thug ass or just abandon that shit hole.

Obamas "Hug A Thug" policy has never worked.


----------



## Katzndogz (Mar 12, 2015)

56 businesses that were burned and looted have left.  KMart and Big Lots pulled out.   Let the savages have it.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Mar 12, 2015)

Tipsycatlover said:


> 56 businesses that were burned and looted have left.  KMart and Big Lots pulled out.   Let the savages have it.



It's white flight happening right before our eyes. This happened before during the violent takeover of Detroit by black animals just like this.  And look at Detroit today, a Biblical lamentation of a city.


----------



## RandomVariable (Mar 12, 2015)

AceRothstein said:


> RandomVariable said:
> 
> 
> > Desperado said:
> ...


This is how the system works. First of all white guys driving two seater convertibles that cost half their annual salary usually do not get pulled over, unless it happens in front of enough other people it is kind of a must. Second once pulled over the officer will usually give a warning unless he really feels the driver was having a little too much fun. But the speed will usually be knocked down to something close to the 10 mile over the speed limit category. Then the driver will get a lawyer and if the judge really feels the driver is been bad he will not throw out the ticket but change it to something like 'improper equipment' or something which is not a moving violation, hence no insurance charge. I for a while I only had one speeding ticket on my record, nothing serious, now I have none. What can I say? The car would do at 110 like most do can at 70. Driving 15 miles at that speed tends to catch some attention unfortunately. I think the only way I survived that one was I don't think I was actually clocked. The Mustang police interceptor must have been doing a buck 40 or something to catch up though. Honest, I don't use excessive any more.


----------



## Desperado (Mar 12, 2015)

Tipsycatlover said:


> 56 businesses that were burned and looted have left.  KMart and Big Lots pulled out.   Let the savages have it.


As any smart business owner would.  Not safe for the business, not safe for the employees.


----------



## bucs90 (Mar 12, 2015)

Bye bye Ferguson.  Let it rot. Mid summer...itll be in chaos.

Holder, Obama and Sharpton own this legacy.

In 5 years...old residents of Ferguson will talk about how much better things were before the Mike Brown incident.


----------



## bucs90 (Mar 12, 2015)

Desperado said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > 56 businesses that were burned and looted have left.  KMart and Big Lots pulled out.   Let the savages have it.
> ...



Yep. Obama and Holders domestic policy legacy will be....the spark of white flight part 2.


----------



## Desperado (Mar 12, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...


It is their way of bringing back segregation.


----------



## RandomVariable (Mar 12, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > 56 businesses that were burned and looted have left.  KMart and Big Lots pulled out.   Let the savages have it.
> ...


Oh, no fear. God is on his way. And his word will be remembered.

*Job*
*13*If I did despise the cause of my manservant or of my maidservant, when they contended with me;

*14*What then shall I do when God riseth up? and when he visiteth, what shall I answer him?

*15*Did not he that made me in the womb make him? and did not one fashion us in the womb?

*16*If I have withheld the poor from _their_ desire, or have caused the eyes of the widow to fail;

*17*Or have eaten my morsel myself alone, and the fatherless hath not eaten thereof;

*18*(For from my youth he was brought up with me, as _with_ a father, and I have guided her from my mother's womb

*19*If I have seen any perish for want of clothing, or any poor without covering;

*20*If his loins have not blessed me, and _if_ he were _not_ warmed with the fleece of my sheep;

*21*If I have lifted up my hand against the fatherless, when I saw my help in the gate:

*22*_Then_ let mine arm fall from my shoulder blade, and mine arm be broken from the bone.

*23*For destruction _from_ God _was_ a terror to me, and by reason of his highness I could not endure.

*24*If I have made gold my hope, or have said to the fine gold, _Thou art_ my confidence;

*25*If I rejoiced because my wealth _was_ great, and because mine hand had gotten much;​


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 12, 2015)

S.J. said:


> The police chief resigning wasn't enough.  Apparently the savages want war.


Hurry and get there!....  Oh I forgot you are just a pussy that talks on the internet.


----------



## Sonny Clark (Mar 12, 2015)

RandomVariable said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > RandomVariable said:
> ...


I'll remember. No problem. You express yourself and give your honest opinion regardless of the person you're responding to. Always speak your mind, always. Never be afraid or shy about saying what you feel. People respect honesty, even if it disagrees with what they say and believe. There're almost 7 Billion people on this planet, and almost that many opinions and views. We learn by listening to others, and seeing things from a different point of view. I have gotten an education by listening to others on the many forums over the years. I learn from others every single day. And, I'll probably learn from you at some point.

These forums give all of us an opportunity to not only express ourselves, but to learn and see things from another angle. Also, the more people discuss issues, the better chance that it'll plant a seed of thought in the right person that may have the power and means to bring about change. We never know how far these comments will travel across the internet. There's always a chance that someone will read your thoughts and push an idea to fruition. Never hesitate to express new ideas and ways to make things better for all of us. We now live in an age of Hi-tech communication, and each of us should take full advantage of the opportunities it affords us.

Best wishes, and again, thanks for the very kind words, they are very much appreciated.


----------



## bucs90 (Mar 12, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > The police chief resigning wasn't enough.  Apparently the savages want war.
> ...



So are you. 

And...you're the moron who said Boston cops should apologize to the terrorists family after they shot their murderous terrorist offspring. 

You should self deport back to the continent you claim to.be from.


----------



## airplanemechanic (Mar 12, 2015)




----------



## JakeStarkey (Mar 12, 2015)

airplanemechanic said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Racism is the product of the slave culture practiced in our great great fathers' time and before.  Segregation, lynching, and degradation were forced upon the black race after the great war broke the legal and economic binds of the evil system.
> ...



Racists and criminals, of any color, will be dealt with appropriately.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Mar 12, 2015)

Agitators from the far right or KKK or the NBPP probably fired the shots.


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 12, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...


Since I have slapped the shit out of 2 KKK members I am way more than just talk. 

Thats correct. In my opinion they should apologize.

No. I wont deport myself. Why would I do something that stupid while I own real estate here?


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 12, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> Agitators from the far right or KKK or the NBPP probably fired the shots.


More than likely it was some KKK members hoping the cops would fire on the crowd.


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Mar 12, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Agitators from the far right or KKK or the NBPP probably fired the shots.
> ...


You two are fucking idiots.


----------



## RandomVariable (Mar 12, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Agitators from the far right or KKK or the NBPP probably fired the shots.
> ...


I just saw another video, from someone's camera phone. I could be wrong but the way I see it those shots had to have been shot from a sighted rifle and the shooter was no occasional sportsman.


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 12, 2015)

AzMike said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


You must be a fucked idiot then.


----------



## RandomVariable (Mar 12, 2015)

So what happens at the next Ferguson demonstration? Armored cars?


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 12, 2015)

RandomVariable said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


I wouldnt put it past the KKK kowards to do this. No doubt arranged by some of the KKK members of the Ferguson police force. Notice the cops that were shot were not members of the local PD?


----------



## airplanemechanic (Mar 12, 2015)

Hitting two officers from a long way off is not something an average person can do with an average gun. Certainly not a handgun. I can promise this was a longgun.


----------



## LogikAndReazon (Mar 12, 2015)

A few animals actions shouldnt tarnish the efforts of all those "peaceful" protestors.....  Lol


----------



## Jackson (Mar 12, 2015)

Those cops are sitting ducks.


----------



## RandomVariable (Mar 12, 2015)

People joke about this shit. Not so funny now, is it?


----------



## airplanemechanic (Mar 12, 2015)




----------



## HenryBHough (Mar 12, 2015)

Who'll get there first?

Holder to investigate why the police where not hunkered down in the station?

Obama to apologize to the offenders for their not having jobs?

Sharpton to capitalize?

Here's one more link....

Chief 2 officers shot in Ferguson were ambushed 

Video with this one.


----------



## RandomVariable (Mar 12, 2015)

Jackson said:


> Those cops are sitting ducks.


The shooter(s) not found and there is a protest tonight, then what?


----------



## JohnAdams (Mar 12, 2015)

Were the police officers confronting protesters when they were shot....or were they in fact just standing there? Misrepresenting facts to fit a popular narrative is yellow journalism.


----------



## Jackson (Mar 12, 2015)

HenryBHough said:


> Who'll get there first?
> 
> Holder to investigate why the police where not hunkered down in the station?
> 
> ...



Holder will run to Ferguson if the shooters are caught to make sure their civil rights are being upheld.


----------



## Preacher (Mar 12, 2015)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> One cop shot is white. The story is breaking everywhere right now. Looks like the protestors are amassing for a massive chimpout. These pissed cops now have a good excuse to put these feral savages down for once and for all.


 Lets give them what they want. Declare martial law and crack down...or just let the people loose and take care of this problem. Blacks are not FIT nor are they Smart enough to live in a civilized society. They are much more fit for a jungle or crack house.


----------



## LogikAndReazon (Mar 12, 2015)

If only those good folks had more govt handouts, programs, and community organized welfare benefits....

Taxpayer coerced reparations.... For justice !!!!


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara (Mar 12, 2015)

Tipsycatlover said:


> All the police should resign.  Wall the place off and let the savages have it.



Who are these "savages" you speak of?

​


----------



## Jackson (Mar 12, 2015)

RandomVariable said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > Those cops are sitting ducks.
> ...



I think the police should have riot gear and snipers on buildings, but that's just me.


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 12, 2015)

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > All the police should resign.  Wall the place off and let the savages have it.
> ...


Thats his fear speaking.


----------



## Jackson (Mar 12, 2015)

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > All the police should resign.  Wall the place off and let the savages have it.
> ...


Is it still funny, Ashtara?


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara (Mar 12, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> More blood from innocent citizen police officers on the hands of Obama, Holder and Sharpton
> 
> When are you  going to take a stand against them



"Innocent"?  Lol
​


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Mar 12, 2015)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> One cop shot is white. The story is breaking everywhere right now. Looks like the protestors are amassing for a massive chimpout. These pissed cops now have a good excuse to put these feral savages down for once and for all.



 Shoot to kill.


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 12, 2015)

Odium said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> > One cop shot is white. The story is breaking everywhere right now. Looks like the protestors are amassing for a massive chimpout. These pissed cops now have a good excuse to put these feral savages down for once and for all.
> ...


You cave chimps crack me up.


----------



## Jackson (Mar 12, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Goddess_Ashtara said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...


Or disgust.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Mar 12, 2015)

Time for ashtray to go on ignore.


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 12, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> > One cop shot is white. The story is breaking everywhere right now. Looks like the protestors are amassing for a massive chimpout. These pissed cops now have a good excuse to put these feral savages down for once and for all.
> ...


More cave chimp howls.


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 12, 2015)

Jackson said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Goddess_Ashtara said:
> ...


Its his fear.  I promise you.


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 12, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Time for ashtray to go on ignore.


You cant ignore me monkey. Your attention span is not that long.


----------



## MikeK (Mar 12, 2015)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Here's the deal folks. 50 years of violence proves the civil rights movement was a waste of time. Citizenship in The United States requires contribution to fellow citizens, not burden and blame.
> 
> Americans have given too much to blacks, there is a reason they were never considered citizens of the U.S. by it's founders.
> 
> With that being said Missouri needs to decide whether they want to have police officers standing around like sitting ducks or are they going to crack down. These "protests" are not peaceful, they are a race based extortion attempt to remove Whites from the Ferguson PD. A real problem remains, as soon as Ferguson PD is ethnically cleansed of whites, that will embolden these feral black criminal extortionists to move on to the next White community and ruin it.


Back in 1950s, Brooklyn, persistent complaints of brutality against White New York City cops in the Black _Bedford Stuyvestant_ community led to all White cops in that sector being replaced by Blacks.  

Within six months, brutality complaints by Black residents against the Black cops far exceeded those complaints that led to removal of the White cops -- who gradually were returned to _Bedford Stuyvestant._ 

The best thing governing officials could do in Ferguson, MO, is replace all White cops with Blacks.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Mar 12, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Steve_McGarrett said:
> ...



  Dont look now but I just found your family tree..or is it your family in a tree?


----------



## Jackson (Mar 12, 2015)

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > More blood from innocent citizen police officers on the hands of Obama, Holder and Sharpton
> ...


Innocent.  They were standing in front of the police station.  Every policeman is innocent until found guilty of something in a court of law.  Have you forgotten that or is that just for YOUR race?


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 12, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Looks just like you   Compare that with your pic below.


----------



## Desperado (Mar 12, 2015)

They should just change the name from Ferguson, Missouri  to Mogadishu, Missouri.


----------



## Jackson (Mar 12, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Time for ashtray to go on ignore.
> ...



Think he's talking about Ashtara.


----------



## RandomVariable (Mar 12, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> RandomVariable said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


I find that a very plausible scenario. At the very least this was premeditated and it seems that the desired end result being the wounding or killing of officers is too simplistic. The question is did or didn't they get the desired results? And if not will they try again? That last question if rather obvious.


----------



## airplanemechanic (Mar 12, 2015)

Asclepias can't help it. It thinks the world revolves around it.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Mar 12, 2015)

gtopa1 said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > gtopa1 said:
> ...



 So if someone yells fire in an auditorium and people get trampeled to death,who are  you going to blame?


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 12, 2015)

RandomVariable said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > RandomVariable said:
> ...


They wont risk trying it again if they were KKK cops or in league with them.  I'm sure there will be surveillance the next time.


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 12, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...


What kind of stupid post was that?


----------



## Jackson (Mar 12, 2015)

Due to the shooting, I think there should be a moratorium on protests.  A curfew should be set.  Not gatherings after sunset.


----------



## RandomVariable (Mar 12, 2015)

JohnAdams said:


> Were the police officers confronting protesters when they were shot....or were they in fact just standing there? Misrepresenting facts to fit a popular narrative is yellow journalism.


From what I have heard the protests were actually quieting down for the night. It would have been firing on police completely disengaged from the protesters. From my understanding.


----------



## Thirty6BelowZero (Mar 12, 2015)

*I apologize in advance if this has already been posted, or if it belongs in another section.*

"_St. Louis County Police Chief Jon Belmar said two police officers were shot and seriously wounded shortly after midnight outside the Ferguson, Mo., police department. The shooting occurred as a protest outside the police station had begun to wind down.

The Webster Groves officer was struck once in the face. He is 32 years old and a five-year veteran of the force, Belmar said. He said the St. Louis County officer is 41 years old and a 14-year veteran of the force. That officer was struck once in the shoulder.

Belmar said the Webster Groves officer was shot just below his right eye, and that the bullet is now lodged in the back of his head. The St. Louis County officer was struck in the shoulder, and the bullet passed through and exited his back._"


2 Police Officers Shot Amid Protest At Ferguson Police Department The Two-Way NPR

Is the government going to continue to let these protests go since they were just "continuing their path" like obama told them to do or is someone going to take action?


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Mar 12, 2015)

Racist Ferguson assholes.... they should nuke the whole city.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Mar 12, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> And the far right losers on welfare continue to whine.



 Yeah....lets cut all welfare,that'll teach em.


----------



## RandomVariable (Mar 12, 2015)

Jackson said:


> Due to the shooting, I think there should be a moratorium on protests.  A curfew should be set.  Not gatherings after sunset.


*First* amendment rights. Could start a whole new fire-storm.

*Amendment I*
Congress shall make no law respecting an establishment of religion, or prohibiting the free exercise thereof; or abridging the freedom of speech, or of the press; or the right of the people peaceably to assemble, and to petition the government for a redress of grievances.


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 12, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > And the far right losers on welfare continue to whine.
> ...


That would hurt a lot of whites if that happened.


----------



## Thirty6BelowZero (Mar 12, 2015)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> Racist Ferguson assholes.... they should nuke the whole city.



The residents already crapped where they eat. I didn't think it could get much worse, but then I saw this at midnight this morning. Pathetic.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Mar 12, 2015)

Thirty6BelowZero said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> > Racist Ferguson assholes.... they should nuke the whole city.
> ...



If I were a cop there... I'd resign and let them burn.  Let Obama and Holder go there and protect those assholes.


----------



## JFK_USA (Mar 12, 2015)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Steve_McGarrett said:
> ...



So any protesters should be killed now just for being there and black? Dude, you are literally part of the problem.


----------



## Jackson (Mar 12, 2015)

Jackson said:


> Goddess_Ashtara said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...


So, you still think two police officers being shot is funny.  Think you are sick.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Mar 12, 2015)

Sonny Clark said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > The PC zombies never did get it.
> ...



 Aint that the truth....a lack of respect for it.


----------



## JFK_USA (Mar 12, 2015)

Geaux4it said:


> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> > Steve_McGarrett said:
> ...



Yeah, you're totally not racist right?


----------



## Sonny Clark (Mar 12, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...


And why should we have respect for authority? Does authority have respect for us? Obviously not. Shouldn't it be a two way street? Shouldn't both sides respect each other? If not, why not? As a general rule, respect is earned, and not just given. Has authority earned our respect? Obviously not.


----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 12, 2015)

Manonthestreet said:


> Every police dept is a rev generator....not exclusive to  Ferguson.


So sayeth the Lord Obama


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Mar 12, 2015)

AceRothstein said:


> RandomVariable said:
> 
> 
> > Desperado said:
> ...



 Well worth it to keep it off your insurance.
And the average cost is 250.


----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 12, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...


No, this is part of the plan. Fast & Furious was similar. Once the bodies started piling up Obama would have given another "This must stop!" speeches.

They want people to die. That's why they had an orgasm over Sandyhook.


----------



## Thirty6BelowZero (Mar 12, 2015)

Psh... They won't be anywhere in sight if there's no way to make it a racist issue. If the cops were gone, obama and holder would be nowhere around. They don't care about the people there, just the tension they can raise. Race baitingest sons a bitches I've ever seen.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Mar 12, 2015)

Sonny Clark said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Sonny Clark said:
> ...



  Dont commit crimes and the police will leave you alone. It's really that simple.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Mar 12, 2015)

Sonny Clark said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Sonny Clark said:
> ...



 As I've said before and was mentioned in this thread...cops could write tickets all day long and far above their quotas because there are that many scoff laws on the road.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Mar 12, 2015)

Thirty6BelowZero said:


> Is the government going to continue to let these protests go since they were just "continuing their path" like obama told them to do or is someone going to take action?



What "action" do you want taken against protesters Capt Constitution?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Mar 12, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > #AbandonFerguson
> ...



 I dont care which option they choose. Both would be appropriate.


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Mar 12, 2015)

bgr39 said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > The police chief resigning wasn't enough.  Apparently the savages want war.
> ...


Force the demonstrators into a building like a church to bitch.  No more standing in the street with the darkness of night to protect their identity.  No one's freedom of speech is violated and they can be patted down for weapons when they enter the building.  We need to protect our LEOs from further harm.


----------



## Redfish (Mar 12, 2015)

This is the direct result of Obama's racist rhetoric.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Mar 12, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> Thirty6BelowZero said:
> 
> 
> > Is the government going to continue to let these protests go since they were just "continuing their path" like obama told them to do or is someone going to take action?
> ...



Nothing... but I'd just let the whole place burn to the ground.  Fuck 'em.


----------



## Redfish (Mar 12, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> Thirty6BelowZero said:
> 
> 
> > Is the government going to continue to let these protests go since they were just "continuing their path" like obama told them to do or is someone going to take action?
> ...


 

what action should be taken against rioters who shoot cops?   Do you really have to ask that question?

are you that fricken stupid?


----------



## Edgetho (Mar 12, 2015)

*2 Police Officers Shot Amid Mostly Peaceful Protest At Ferguson Police Department*

Fixed it for you

Ever notice that's how the DISGUSTING FILTH in the Lame Stream Media reports these types of events.....

From the scum of the earth LSM:  "Mostly Peaceful Protesters demonstrate their unhappiness by shooting their guns into the air.  Unfortunately, the Mostly Peaceful protesters' bullets accidentally struck two oppressors of the Mostly Peaceful Protesters who were Mostly Peaceful while protesting Mostly Peacefully against the racial oppression evident in Ferguson as pointed out by His Excellency Eric Himmler."

dimocraps and their lackeys are the scum of the earth


----------



## bucs90 (Mar 12, 2015)

News says cops are moving in to raid a house where possible suspects are.

Hope it goes peaceful. But if not...unleash hell on the fucking animals.


----------



## Edgetho (Mar 12, 2015)

Redfish said:


> what action should be taken against rioters who shoot cops?   Do you really have to ask that question?
> 
> are you that fricken stupid?



No.  He's that much of a scumbag


----------



## Lakhota (Mar 12, 2015)

Could have been done by outside agitators.  We don't know yet.  It might help if the asshole Mayor resigned.


----------



## AceRothstein (Mar 12, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> AceRothstein said:
> 
> 
> > RandomVariable said:
> ...


I've only had one ticket for speeding and I can't remember how much it was for as it was 6.5 years ago.  It was about 5 hours from home as well so I just paid the fine.  I've been pretty lucky since I started driving.


----------



## Lakhota (Mar 12, 2015)

Could have been done by ISIS terrorists.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Mar 12, 2015)

RandomVariable said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



  It's easy to hit from 100 yards. Took 15 minutes to teach he wife.


----------



## Lakhota (Mar 12, 2015)

Could have been done by white terrorists.


----------



## Edgetho (Mar 12, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> Could have been done by outside agitators.  We don't know yet.  It might help if the asshole Mayor resigned.



Fucking Moron.......  This ENTIRE EVENT FROM BEGINNING TO END was done by outside agitators.

Time to start playing Cowboys and Negroes


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Mar 12, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> Could have been done by outside agitators.  We don't know yet.  It might help if the asshole Mayor resigned.



Wait, what, no_ rush to judgment_?

You're so full-of-shit... oh wait, it's chief shitting bull.


----------



## Staidhup (Mar 12, 2015)

How sad is it, they were lined up to defend minority business from vandalism and looting when some nut case attempts to takes two of them down. This is exactly what you get when you have the Attorney General, President, and racist agitators jump to baseless conclusions, furthermore remain steadfast in defending their poor judgement unwilling to admit they were wrong.
And this is the hope and change you all voted for?


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Mar 12, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> Could have been done by white terrorists.



Or men from Mars.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Mar 12, 2015)

airplanemechanic said:


> Hitting two officers from a long way off is not something an average person can do with an average gun. Certainly not a handgun. I can promise this was a longgun.



 Police say it was a handgun based on the shell casings.


----------



## Lakhota (Mar 12, 2015)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Could have been done by outside agitators.  We don't know yet.  It might help if the asshole Mayor resigned.
> ...



Thank you, Soggy Jew, for your usual insight.


----------



## Mac1958 (Mar 12, 2015)

Staidhup said:


> And this is the hope and change you all voted for?


Evidently.

They can't pretend they're surprised.

.


----------



## paulitician (Mar 12, 2015)

The Communist Organizer in Chief and his comrades have incited this hate and violence. They should be ashamed of themselves. But they're not. They're actually proud of themselves.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Mar 12, 2015)

Edgetho said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Could have been done by outside agitators.  We don't know yet.  It might help if the asshole Mayor resigned.
> ...


Well you just rush right in there to help.  I'm sure you'll have those ******* under control in no time.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Mar 12, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Time for ashtray to go on ignore.
> ...



 So I guess it's true...you cant read.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Mar 12, 2015)

paulitician said:


> The Communist Organizer in Chief and his comrades have incited this hate and violence.


Actually the cops did that...


----------



## Thirty6BelowZero (Mar 12, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> Thirty6BelowZero said:
> 
> 
> > Is the government going to continue to let these protests go since they were just "continuing their path" like obama told them to do or is someone going to take action?
> ...



At this point, after all the chants about killing cops and burning that bitch to the ground, I'd be pegging every one of them with either a very hard stream of water or beanbags from a shotgun. 

There comes a point where you're a threat to all the citizens of my town, and we reach that point, the time for sitting on your ass and letting the media fan the flames is gone.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Mar 12, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...



Again asshat... I'm Episcopalian... you really need to let go of the Jew hating thing.


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 12, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


No you cant spell cave monkey. There is no one on here named ashtray. I thought it was just your attempt to spell my name.


----------



## Camp (Mar 12, 2015)

Maybe the cops should consider halting their shakedowns, robberies and extortion of citizens in Ferguson. Perhaps they could replace the judge and other officials that are being forced into retirement and fired with officials that are not criminals and thugs. It sucks that the 2nd Amendment is being used by blacks against white racist government officials.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Mar 12, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > gtopa1 said:
> ...



  You prove over and over your inability to think. But I guess that goes along with your lack of understanding when it comes to percentages.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Mar 12, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



   So?


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Mar 12, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > The Communist Organizer in Chief and his comrades have incited this hate and violence.
> ...



You should go  there....  show them how much you care.  Let's see how that works out.


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Mar 12, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> AzMike said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Yeah, the KKK snuck into the crowd and shot those cops from the grassy knoll. Morons.


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 12, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


You prove over and over again you have the intellect of a chimp. No wonder you dont understand real time numbers.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Mar 12, 2015)

Sonny Clark said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Sonny Clark said:
> ...



   Funny,you dont have this kind of shit happening in my neighborhood.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Mar 12, 2015)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...


Truth is I don't care.  They let Whitey rule the place, time to shut him down.


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 12, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


So I dont want you to lose your benefits.  I dont want you begging me for money at Walmart.


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 12, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


A trailer park is not exactly a neighborhood.


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 12, 2015)

AzMike said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > AzMike said:
> ...


They werent in the crowd moron. Learn how to read or listen.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Mar 12, 2015)

Camp said:


> Maybe the cops should consider halting their shakedowns, robberies and extortion of citizens in Ferguson. Perhaps they could replace the judge and other officials that are being forced into retirement and fired with officials that are not criminals and thugs. It sucks that the 2nd Amendment is being used by blacks against white racist government officials.



Yes, and at the same time we could halt the aliens from entering the town and stop pixie dust from shooting from Al Sharpton's ass.  And we could divert the Mothership to another town and stop black children from being eaten by Martians.

Yes, that would help too.


----------



## Thirty6BelowZero (Mar 12, 2015)

Edgetho said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Could have been done by outside agitators.  We don't know yet.  It might help if the asshole Mayor resigned.
> ...




Was that Lakhota guy born slow and did he practice at being that dumb?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Mar 12, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Sonny Clark said:
> ...



   Yeah,because they have so many golf courses in trailer parks.
My 5'000 sq ft one sits on the sixth fairway.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Mar 12, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



I know you don't care... that was my point.   It'd be nice if you should stop pretending that you care though... you hate minorities just as much as the rest of your brethren.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Mar 12, 2015)

Thirty6BelowZero said:


> Edgetho said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...



Too much firewater....


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Mar 12, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> AzMike said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



 How about you do a little research before you flap your lips.
It was even on video so you dont have to read.
  Cops said the rounds came from a handgun. So that puts them right up close to the action.


----------



## g5000 (Mar 12, 2015)

Thirty6BelowZero said:


> The residents already crapped where they eat.



Yep.  They picked a thug as a martyr, and burned down black owned businesses.  Now they're shooting cops.

They need to update their "How To Gain Public Sympathy" handbook.  It sounds like it hasn't been revised since the 60s.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Mar 12, 2015)




----------



## Asclepias (Mar 12, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Thats not a golf course. Thats the local landfill idiot.


----------



## Camp (Mar 12, 2015)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe the cops should consider halting their shakedowns, robberies and extortion of citizens in Ferguson. Perhaps they could replace the judge and other officials that are being forced into retirement and fired with officials that are not criminals and thugs. It sucks that the 2nd Amendment is being used by blacks against white racist government officials.
> ...


Are you not aware of the shakedowns that were exposed and led directly to the firings and resignations of town police and officials? This news came out immediately preceding the shooting. Were there shootings at police before the extortion and shakedowns were exposed?


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Mar 12, 2015)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Soggy in NOLA said:
> ...


No, I hate all humans, they are a disease.  Racism is just part of that and that town is a good example of why if you are going to serve the town you have to be part of it and live in the town.  That town needs to send Whitey packing.


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 12, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > AzMike said:
> ...


125 yards away is not in the crowd idiot.


----------



## paulitician (Mar 12, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > The Communist Organizer in Chief and his comrades have incited this hate and violence.
> ...



'Communist Organizing' at its worst. This President and his asshole comrades like Sharpton ,should be absolutely ashamed of themselves for inciting this violence. They got these officers shot.


----------



## Thirty6BelowZero (Mar 12, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Actually the cops did that...



So you would like to see the cops pull out? I guess when it gets to the point of being scrutinized by the loud mouth idiots just for doing your job and protecting yourself, it's time to roll. 

In the future, those thuggish ruggish gangsterz (not just in Ferguson, but all over America) need to use at least a milligram of common sense and not attack a man with a weapon.


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara (Mar 12, 2015)

Jackson said:


> Goddess_Ashtara said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...



Oh?  What do you think you know of my race?  Have you some way of knowing what is in my blood?  Or are you assumin'


​


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Mar 12, 2015)

AceRothstein said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > AceRothstein said:
> ...



 It's been over ten years since I've had a ticket.


----------



## Sonny Clark (Mar 12, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > AzMike said:
> ...


Range of a Handgun Bullet


----------



## Carla_Danger (Mar 12, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...





LOL!


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Mar 12, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



Nah.. just humans such as yourself.  May God have mercy on your worthless soul.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Mar 12, 2015)

Thirty6BelowZero said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Actually the cops did that...
> ...


I'd like to see the cops look like the same people who live there, and heads roll until they do.  In a racist country that's the only solution in a case like this.


----------



## paulitician (Mar 12, 2015)

'Communist Organizing.' Isn't it great? Looks like Ferguson just joined Chicago and Detroit on the long list of dirty Democrat shitholes to be avoided at all cost. YAY Ferguson! YAY Democrats!!


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 12, 2015)

paulitician said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...


The racist cops got other cops shot. Stop trying to shift blame.


----------



## bgr39 (Mar 12, 2015)

Sonny Clark said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Sonny Clark said:
> ...


 The police are paid to enforce the laws, the police don't make the laws, they only enforce laws that are made by other people.
  Ya wanna bitch about the laws????
  Talk to the people that make the laws.
OR better yet, DON'T BREAK THE LAW, THEN you wont be ticketed, or taken to jail.
  Ya wanna be a criminal and attack the police, expect to be shot.
  Don't like it????
  ......... DON'T BE A CRIMINAL!!!!!


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Mar 12, 2015)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Soggy in NOLA said:
> ...


There is no human that is worth anything, not a one.  And there is no God, or soul, as far as we know.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Mar 12, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Thirty6BelowZero said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



Who did this to you?  You know, made your world view so out of touch with reality?  I mean, it's like you're in a drug induced haze 24/7...


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 12, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> AceRothstein said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Hard to get a ticket if you dont have a car and your bike has training wheels.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Mar 12, 2015)

Sonny Clark said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



 You stupid fuck. Sure a round will go a long way,hitting what you aim at is a whole nother story. And this guy hit twice.
  You continue to show your ignorance of firearms and their capabilities.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Mar 12, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



Yeah, that's going to work out well for you.  Seriously, in a way I really feel sorry for you...  you're truly pathetic.


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 12, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Dont me mad you dont know what the fuck you are talking about cave monkey.


----------



## paulitician (Mar 12, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



No, despicable Communist Organizing got them shot. To hell with this President and all of his asshole comrades who've exploited and incited this mess. They can go to hell.


----------



## Mac1958 (Mar 12, 2015)

.

Wow, some pretty honest lefties on this thread.

Cops got other cops shot, get rid of white cops.

Honesty is good.

.


----------



## Sonny Clark (Mar 12, 2015)

bgr39 said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


There are no laws concerning quota tickets.


----------



## Thirty6BelowZero (Mar 12, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> [
> Truth is I don't care.  They let Whitey rule the place, time to shut him down.




After further consideration, you're right... Pull whitey out of there. I'd love to see how long those residents lasted without the law. We can start calling it "Lil Chicago" as the black on black murders skyrocket.


----------



## bgr39 (Mar 12, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...


 

     THE CRIMINALS SHOT THE POLICE!!
     They (The criminals) need to be put-down like the rabid animals they are.


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 12, 2015)

paulitician said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...


No, the feral cave monkey white racist cops got this cop shot. To hell with all cave chimps that serve as LEOs. They need to screen for racists when hiring cops.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Mar 12, 2015)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Thirty6BelowZero said:
> ...


That is projection.  My worldview accurately describes the world as it is, which is why you hate it so.  Among other things it doesn't pretend that your imaginary God exists when there's no proof at all that he does.  In this world dead id dead, it works exactly as expected if God doesn't exist, and mankind is the agent of death for all other living things, including himself.  That's the real world, which you reject.


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 12, 2015)

Thirty6BelowZero said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


Whitey isnt the law.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Mar 12, 2015)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Thirty6BelowZero said:
> ...



So when you say take action you really mean inaction....Thanks Keyboard warrior


----------



## Sonny Clark (Mar 12, 2015)

bgr39 said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


What about the innocent people in our jails and prisons?


----------



## paulitician (Mar 12, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



You're a racist yourself. Therefore, you have no right to whine about racism.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Mar 12, 2015)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Soggy in NOLA said:
> ...


The feeling is mutual, especially since I don't pray to an imaginary being for a way to cheat death like some bed-wetting child, I just deal with life as it is, commonly short, nasty, and brutish.


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 12, 2015)

bgr39 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...


I agree. The clown I was replying to implied this was the POTUS fault. I say its the racist cops fault.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Mar 12, 2015)

The new smiley face. The last bastion of idiots with no intelligent response.
How appropriate that the liberals seem to using it with a vengeance in a way it wasn't intended.
  The new neg rep.....


----------



## ClosedCaption (Mar 12, 2015)

Thirty6BelowZero said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Thirty6BelowZero said:
> ...



"Murica.  Remember everyone you have rights unless it annoys some patriot like 36 then he'll take you out via keyboard and hypothetical "If I was there" action short stories


----------



## bucs90 (Mar 12, 2015)

Sonny Clark said:


> bgr39 said:
> 
> 
> > Sonny Clark said:
> ...



You mean the ones convicted by a jury of their civilian peers?


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Mar 12, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Thirty6BelowZero said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...


There it is, in a black town.  Great idea...


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Mar 12, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Thirty6BelowZero said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...


We've always made the law since this nations inception due to our superiority over you type people.


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 12, 2015)

paulitician said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...


Youre a racist cave monkey. Therefore you have no right to whine about racism.


----------



## Sonny Clark (Mar 12, 2015)

bgr39 said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


What about cops raping women, molesting children, ganging up on someone already handcuffed and on the ground, the 92 year old woman shot and killed in her own home because the cops had the wrong address, and cops taking bribes from pimps and drug dealers? Can you defend them also?


----------



## Lakhota (Mar 12, 2015)

AzMike said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > AzMike said:
> ...



KKK?  Actually, that is very possible.


----------



## bgr39 (Mar 12, 2015)

Sonny Clark said:


> bgr39 said:
> 
> 
> > Sonny Clark said:
> ...


  Gee, I got a novel idea ................... How about you don't break any laws ....................... THEN you wont get any tickets!!!!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Mar 12, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > AceRothstein said:
> ...



 I've owned more cars and trucks in the last ten years than you have up on blocks in your front yard.


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 12, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


So I was right then. You have owned zero cars. Thanks for confirming that.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Mar 12, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


No, Michael Browns chimpout antics got these two cops shot.


----------



## paulitician (Mar 12, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Dumb racists don't get to bitch & whine about racism. So piss off dummy.


----------



## bucs90 (Mar 12, 2015)

Sonny Clark said:


> bgr39 said:
> 
> 
> > Sonny Clark said:
> ...



You mean the 0.5% of them? Like any group of humans...a few bad ones exist.


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 12, 2015)

paulitician said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...


Stop bitching and whining then you dumb racist.


----------



## Thirty6BelowZero (Mar 12, 2015)

Camp said:


> Are you not aware of the shakedowns that were exposed and led directly to the firings and resignations of town police and officials? This news came out immediately preceding the shooting. Were there shootings at police before the extortion and shakedowns were exposed?



So if a cop shakes me down, I have a legitimate reason to shoot at him? Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Mar 12, 2015)

Thirty6BelowZero said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



  Yep...I say let natural selection run it's course. We've held it back for too long to the detriment of society.


----------



## Sonny Clark (Mar 12, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


There are several videos online that show someone hitting a target 1,000 yards away with a pistol. A lot of deer hunters use pistols and can hit a deer 200 yards away. Field and Stream web site has videos and articles on it all the time. Plenty of people are very good with pistols at long ranges. I know a lot about firearms. I own three, I've hunted all of my live, and have owned many guns during my life.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Mar 12, 2015)

The LAST thing I want is a thug police force. Having stated that, whether this was an orchestrated shooting or not, the police need to be given summary execution powers when it comes to blacks when they turn feral. Then we need to go back to segregation until we can properly deal with them.


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 12, 2015)

Sonny Clark said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Sonny Clark said:
> ...


He is an idiot. You exposed him so now he is angry with you.


----------



## paulitician (Mar 12, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I'm not the one whining and calling everyone RAAAACISTS. That's your dumbass doin that. But like i said, you're a racist yourself. So you can STFU now.


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 12, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Thirty6BelowZero said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...


You havent held back. Youre just too much of a pussy to actually be on the front line.


----------



## Sonny Clark (Mar 12, 2015)

bgr39 said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > bgr39 said:
> ...


I have gotten a couple of tickets in my life without breaking any laws. And, there are many that have experienced the same.


----------



## bucs90 (Mar 12, 2015)

Sonny Clark said:


> bgr39 said:
> 
> 
> > Sonny Clark said:
> ...



You mean the 0.5% of them? Like any group of humans...a few b


Sonny Clark said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Sonny Clark said:
> ...



Did you watch the video? The sound. Those shots were crisp. Nearby. Not 1000 yards away or even 100.


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 12, 2015)

paulitician said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...


I'm not calling everyone racists. I'm only calling cave monkeys such as yourself racists.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Mar 12, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > bgr39 said:
> ...



Ask Bux about OJ and watch how quickly he flips over his own table of logic


----------



## bgr39 (Mar 12, 2015)

Missourian said:


> Well,  let's work this out.  First,  a Ferguson citizen commits a strong arm robbery,  then assaults a police officer and attempts to get the officers gun,  then tries to bumrush the officer and is shot dead in the attempt.  Then some citizens of Ferguson lie about the incident with "hands up,  don't shoot",  THEN the citizens of Ferguson loot the town and destroy or burn down the city.  And today they ambushed and shot two police officers standing guard in front of the police station.  But the police are the bad guys.


  THAT is exactly what you'll hear from the liberals, the race-baiters, the race-hucksters, the Obama administration, and the useful idiots that believe the aforementioned anti-American freaks.


----------



## Thirty6BelowZero (Mar 12, 2015)

g5000 said:


> Yep.  They picked a thug as a martyr, and burned down black owned businesses.  Now they're shooting cops.
> 
> They need to update their "How To Gain Public Sympathy" handbook.  It sounds like it hasn't been revised since the 60s.



No doubt. But how else can you run around and steal stuff while tearing everything that doesn't belong to you up? 

The people wanted this attention, the biased media gave it to them, and it drew in other people like the towns people to help trash the place and get freebies. Ferguson residents have nobody to blame but themselves. The thug Michael Brown could have acted like a decent guy and not only would the town be in tact, but he'd still be alive.


----------



## bucs90 (Mar 12, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Thirty6BelowZero said:
> ...





Sonny Clark said:


> bgr39 said:
> 
> 
> > Sonny Clark said:
> ...



What statute was written on the ticket? See...thats the law you broke. They dont have a statute called "Doing Nothing Wrong".


----------



## Sonny Clark (Mar 12, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > bgr39 said:
> ...


Obviously more than a few. The news items are sent to me daily from around the country. I posts a couple of dozen of them yesterday here on another thread. It's common.


----------



## Thirty6BelowZero (Mar 12, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> 125 yards away is not in the crowd idiot.



PHEW! Well I'm relieved now.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Mar 12, 2015)

Sonny Clark said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Sonny Clark said:
> ...



 So your telling me some dumbass in ferguson is capable of hitting from a thousand yards? Which is a world record by the way. So we now have world record pistol shooters in Ferguson?
  Jesus you're stupid. The average pistol shooter is lucky to hit from seventy five feet let alone a thousand yards.
   BB guns dont count as firearms by the way.


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 12, 2015)

Thirty6BelowZero said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > 125 yards away is not in the crowd idiot.
> ...


Did you piss on yourself after holding it too long or something?


----------



## ClosedCaption (Mar 12, 2015)

bgr39 said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > Well,  let's work this out.  First,  a Ferguson citizen commits a strong arm robbery,  then assaults a police officer and attempts to get the officers gun,  then tries to bumrush the officer and is shot dead in the attempt.  Then some citizens of Ferguson lie about the incident with "hands up,  don't shoot",  THEN the citizens of Ferguson loot the town and destroy or burn down the city.  And today they ambushed and shot two police officers standing guard in front of the police station.  But the police are the bad guys.
> ...



Before all that happened Police have been using the blacks there to line their pockets from tickets.  Abused and harassed blacks for years.

But ignore that part...it all started with MB


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Mar 12, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



 Nah..your just as stupid as he is so you cant see it.


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 12, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


They said the shots came from 125 yards away. Put your foot in your mouth again with your failed logic. Youre a fucking idiot. 

"Witnesses said the shots came from a hill a distance away from the protest that overlooks the station. Belmar said *officers saw "muzzle flashes ... about 125 yards away*."


----------



## Thirty6BelowZero (Mar 12, 2015)

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> Oh?  What do you think you know of my race?  Have you some way of knowing what is in my blood?  Or are you assumin'​


​
Damn, you're a touchy one...


----------



## Sonny Clark (Mar 12, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > bgr39 said:
> ...


Hard to tell from the video. Sounds travel a long way, especially gun shots. Very difficult to tell distance from a video.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Mar 12, 2015)

As whites, here is what we are dealing with. The Negro possesses a slope forehead which usually denotes low intelligence and reasoning. There is abnormality with the frontal cortex of a Negro..........The Negro also lacks impulse control and strive on violence and anarchy. They are mad animals. Ferguson, Mall flash mobs, knockout games and chimpouts at McDonalds over wrong orders are proof of this.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Mar 12, 2015)

Sonny Clark said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Sonny Clark said:
> ...



   Bullshit,shots that are close by sound crisp and sharp. Long shots are muffled.


----------



## bucs90 (Mar 12, 2015)

Sonny Clark said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Sonny Clark said:
> ...



That is true. Especially in an urban area with buildings to trap sound. Couldnt have been more than 100 yards away.


----------



## paulitician (Mar 12, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



You're either a racist dimwit, or just another dumb White Communist. So quit ya bitchin and STFU. It's tired and old. And hey, just heard Walmart is handing out Obamaphones right now. But supplies are limited. Better head on over and get in line. Off ya go now...


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara (Mar 12, 2015)

Thirty6BelowZero said:


> Goddess_Ashtara said:
> 
> 
> > Oh?  What do you think you know of my race?  Have you some way of knowing what is in my blood?  Or are you assumin'​
> ...



What can I say.  I like hearin' what races people think I am and why.  Tis amusing​


----------



## bucs90 (Mar 12, 2015)

6-year-old boy fatally shot in rolling St. Louis gunbattle News


MEANWHILE. .....a black 6 year old child is murdered in a "rolling gun battle" on the peaceful street of West Florrisant....same road Ferguson PD is next to.

Ah....so much better with those racist cops gone!


----------



## Sonny Clark (Mar 12, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Are you completely unaware and ignorant about BS quota tickets? I see it take place almost every day right outside my subdivision from my front door. Denial doesn't prove anything.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Mar 12, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...


Correct. You see the flash first and then hear the shot after a few seconds delay when coming from a distance.


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 12, 2015)

paulitician said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...


Theres no guessing. You are definitely an inbred cave chimp. Stop whining. Its always been old. Go back to the monkey house and put a banana in your mouth and stop your howling.


----------



## Thirty6BelowZero (Mar 12, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> I'd like to see the cops look like the same people who live there, and heads roll until they do.  In a racist country that's the only solution in a case like this.



So in other words, you want the PD to discriminate in order to eliminate discrimination. 

Do you understand how much sense that really makes? 

I think they should hire by qualification and/or experience, but that's just me, I support equality.


----------



## Sonny Clark (Mar 12, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Who said the shooter or shooters were from Ferguson?  And do you know for a fact that someone living there, or nearby, doesn't have skills with a gun? What exactly do you know for sure, that's a given fact?


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Mar 12, 2015)

Thirty6BelowZero said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > I'd like to see the cops look like the same people who live there, and heads roll until they do.  In a racist country that's the only solution in a case like this.
> ...


I think the word he is looking for is segregation.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Mar 12, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> 6-year-old boy fatally shot in rolling St. Louis gunbattle News
> 
> 
> MEANWHILE. .....a black 6 year old child is murdered in a "rolling gun battle" on the peaceful street of West Florrisant....same road Ferguson PD is next to.
> ...



Those people will go to jail....MEANWHILE

Manslaughter Charge Dropped For Police Officer Who Fatally Shot Sleeping 7-Year-Old

*Manslaughter Charge Dropped For Police Officer Who Fatally Shot Sleeping 7-Year-Old*

A little after midnight on May 16, 2010, a special police team conducting a raid in search of a murder suspect entered the Stanley-Jones home on Detroit's east side. Weekley was first through the door, a role he had previously taken on in about 100 raids. As a crew filmed for a reality show about murder investigations, another officer is said to have thrown a flash-bang grenade, temporarily blinding Weekley. Shortly after, Weekley fired the shot that killed Aiyana, who was sleeping on the couch in the front room at the time.


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 12, 2015)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> As whites, here is what we are dealing with. The Negro possesses a slope forehead which usually denotes low intelligence and reasoning. There is abnormality with the frontal cortex of a Negro..........The Negro also lacks impulse control and strive on violence and anarchy. They are mad animals. Ferguson, Mall flash mobs, knockout games and chimpouts at McDonalds over wrong orders are proof of this.


or this.


----------



## Sonny Clark (Mar 12, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Sonny Clark said:
> ...


FYI - Personal attacks may make you feel better, but they certainly don't prove your point, nor add anything to this conversation.


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 12, 2015)

AzMike said:


> Thirty6BelowZero said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...


Whites cant be trusted to police Blacks. Even other white cops say it.


“Simply put, white cops are afraid of black men. We don’t talk about it, we pretend it doesn’t exist, we claim “color blindness,” we say white officers treat black men the same way they treat white men. But that’s a lie. In fact, the bigger, the darker the black man the greater the fear. The African-American community knows this. Hell, most whites know it. Yet, even though it’s a central, if not the defining ingredient in the makeup of police racism, white cops won’t admit it to themselves, or to others.”

― Norm Stamper


----------



## Thirty6BelowZero (Mar 12, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> The racist cops got other cops shot. *Stop trying to shift blame*.



This said, while you shifted the blame. Contradict much?


----------



## bgr39 (Mar 12, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> bgr39 said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...


  You ,mean the police were giving out tickets that said that "no laws were broken, I just wanted to give a ticket"??????????


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 12, 2015)

Thirty6BelowZero said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > The racist cops got other cops shot. *Stop trying to shift blame*.
> ...


I shifted blame where it belongs. The racist PD.


----------



## Sonny Clark (Mar 12, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Sonny Clark said:
> ...


It's very possible to hit a target of more than 100 yards with a pistol.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Mar 12, 2015)

Thirty6BelowZero said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > I'd like to see the cops look like the same people who live there, and heads roll until they do.  In a racist country that's the only solution in a case like this.
> ...


Yeah, it makes a lot of sense.  The police force should look like and live in the same town they police.


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Mar 12, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> AzMike said:
> 
> 
> > Thirty6BelowZero said:
> ...


You realize you democrats, yes democrats the racist people you are, are now calling once again for your favorite thing...Jim Crow laws.


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 12, 2015)

AzMike said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > AzMike said:
> ...


I'm not a democrat and I am not calling for Jim Crow.Try again.


----------



## paulitician (Mar 12, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Yeah, i'm goin with racist dimwit. Anyway, why are you still here? Walmart's gonna run out of those Obamaphones any minute now. Better hurry. See ya.


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Mar 12, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Thirty6BelowZero said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...


And aall the kids in schools should look like the ones in their neighborhoods (bussing). All the patrons at a diner should look the same (Jim Crow). All the people using a certain water fountain should look the same and not be able to use anyone elses (Jim Crow).

It looks like the party of racism (democrats) is finally letting it's roots show again.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Mar 12, 2015)

bgr39 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > bgr39 said:
> ...




Oh so you do know it happened then...huh?  Weird, maybe that type of shit would cause angst...Well, it wouldnt cause any problems if you just explained why they are being abused and harassed.

That should make it all better, really.


----------



## Sonny Clark (Mar 12, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...


It depends. In wide open areas, long distant shots seem a lot closer than they would if fired where there are obstructions. An Example: Hunting in the woods, a close shot is loud and clear. A shot fired at a good distance seems somewhat of a thud. In a city where a lot of building are close together, an echo can make a distant shot seem a lot closer than it really is.


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 12, 2015)

paulitician said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...


How do you know Walmart is running out of Obamaphones? You must have stood in line to get one.  BTW what is a Obamaphone?


----------



## Thirty6BelowZero (Mar 12, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Thirty6BelowZero said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...




Yeah, why are you telling me that? PantyHose is the one you need to inform. Ironically, yall live under the same rock.


----------



## bgr39 (Mar 12, 2015)

Sonny Clark said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


  ??You mean they give out tickets when no laws are broken???


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Mar 12, 2015)

Sonny Clark said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Sonny Clark said:
> ...



 You're a moron,I know that for a fact.


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 12, 2015)

Thirty6BelowZero said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Thirty6BelowZero said:
> ...


You said pull whitey out and see how long residents last without the law. Whitey isnt the law.


----------



## Thirty6BelowZero (Mar 12, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> The feeling is mutual, especially since I don't pray to an imaginary being for a way to cheat death like some bed-wetting child, I just deal with life as it is, commonly short, nasty, and brutish.



Mind staying on topic?


----------



## RandomVariable (Mar 12, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...


Here is a link with the sound of the shots. My guess would be a .22 Long shot from a rifle. .22 Long is a common round for both the rifle and the pistol. It is also a relatively small round that will give that 'zing' rather than a 'bang!'.

From Online Army Study Guide - M9 Pistol ArmyStudyGuide.com
Describe the M9 pistol.
The M9 pistol is a 9-mm, semiautomatic, magazine fed, recoil-operation, double-action weapon chambered for the 9-mm cartridge.​What is the maximum range of the M9?
1800meters​What is the maximum effective range of the M9?
50 meters​Ferguson Shooting Police Officers Released From the Hospital - ABC News


----------



## paulitician (Mar 12, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> > As whites, here is what we are dealing with. The Negro possesses a slope forehead which usually denotes low intelligence and reasoning. There is abnormality with the frontal cortex of a Negro..........The Negro also lacks impulse control and strive on violence and anarchy. They are mad animals. Ferguson, Mall flash mobs, knockout games and chimpouts at McDonalds over wrong orders are proof of this.
> ...



Yeah we know, you gangsta. You makin that phat doh. 






Now STFU and get me my fries bitch!


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 12, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Youre an idiot that doesnt know what he is talking about. You just said a person would be lucky to hit a target at 75ft and the cops said the muzzle flashes came from 125 yards. How did you fuck that up so badly?


----------



## bgr39 (Mar 12, 2015)

AzMike said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Thirty6BelowZero said:
> ...


  The democrat party is the one that brought us the KKK.


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 12, 2015)

paulitician said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Steve_McGarrett said:
> ...


Sounds like you think you are a gangsta except you aint makin no dough.. You do realize thats were the term came from right?


----------



## Sonny Clark (Mar 12, 2015)

bgr39 said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...


Correct. That's exactly what I mean. I've experienced it, and have seen and heard of it. It's not uncommon.


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Mar 12, 2015)

bgr39 said:


> AzMike said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...


Yes it is and they can't wait for those days to come back.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Mar 12, 2015)

bgr39 said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...



In some cases yes...in other cases they give out tickets for minor stuff they dont seem to charge whites for unless whites dont jaywalk and stuff like that.

So while I share your concern and fervor for ticketing jay walkers they care more about those laws when its a certain group that does it.

I mean its pretty simple.  If you believe the Justice system is fair and honest then you wont believe it.  But not one of you will ever say those words because its just too silly.  So if you wont say the words that means you acknowledge the system is not fair...which leads to not fair situations and events


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Mar 12, 2015)

Sonny Clark said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



  Bet you cant. Just as I'd bet no one in ferguson can.
You dont know shit about firearms.


----------



## Sonny Clark (Mar 12, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Cute, very cute. Feel better now? Did that little release help you? Anything adult and civil to say? Your age?


----------



## paulitician (Mar 12, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Ha yeah, like you don't know. Quit lyin ya lil bitch. That's you standing behind her.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Mar 12, 2015)

AzMike said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


Mike, you are nothing more than a gastric penguin belching mouth farts.

The act was probably that of a provocateur.


----------



## Thirty6BelowZero (Mar 12, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> "Murica.  Remember everyone you have rights unless it annoys some patriot like 36 then *he'll take you out via keyboard and hypothetical "If I was there" action short stories*



I'll try to force a chuckle out for your lame attempt.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Mar 12, 2015)

RandomVariable said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


That's what I thought, but a report today said the weapon was probably a handgun.  If so, the LEO are dealing with a very dangerous person.


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 12, 2015)

paulitician said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...




I dont know. Is this you with your Obama phone?


----------



## Sonny Clark (Mar 12, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


No, I can't. I'm not very good with a pistol anymore. I was at one time back when I was in the Marine Corps. In the Marine Corps, I qualified as a Sharp Shooter with a 45 cal. But, I'm older and don't shoot pistols much anymore. But, with a rifle, that's a different story. I can hold my own with a rifle. I have three rifles and two of them are very accurate, even with me shooting them and I'm 67  years young. You don't know as much as you think you know. At. least where I'm concerned. You know absolutely nothing about me, nor what I've done or haven't, nor what I know and don't know. But, go ahead with your childish personal attacks if it makes your day. Your age?


----------



## Missourian (Mar 12, 2015)

Odium said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> > One cop shot is white. The story is breaking everywhere right now. Looks like the protestors are amassing for a massive chimpout. These pissed cops now have a good excuse to put these feral savages down for once and for all.
> ...






ClosedCaption said:


> bgr39 said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...




Actually,  they were lining the *School Districts* pockets...funding education. 

There was a tiny little town not far from me called Mack's Creek.  It was on a stretch of US-54 where the speed limit is 65mph.  Mack's Creek was uniquely situated at the very nadir of  V-shaped valley where the highway ran down steep downgrades on either side.

The city conveniently reduced the speed limit to 45mph for 1/4 mile inside their city limits and stationed an officer full time to write speeding tickets.  Those ticket produced 80% of the towns revenue.  It became so infamous that state lawmakers passed a law literally named the "Mack's Creek law" that limited the amount of revenue realized by tickets written by local police to 30% of the total revenue any city in Missouri received.  Mack's Creek was forced into bankruptcy and unincorporated.

So:

1)  Writing tickets does NOT line the pockets of incorporated towns in Missouri...most is remitted to the Missouri Department of Revenue to be redistributed to the local school dictrict budget.

2)  Mack's Creek burned tens of thousands of Missourians with their unscrupulous practices...yet,  the city wasn't looted,  the businesses weren't burnt to the ground and the police officers weren't shot down in front of their police station.  The matter was handled the way civilized human beings handle unfair practices and corruption...at the ballot box and through legislation means.


And as an ironic aside...the speed limit is still 45mph in unincorporated Mack's Creek...but now the State Troopers sit at the bottom of the hill and write the tickets.

Mack's Creek law


----------



## bgr39 (Mar 12, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> bgr39 said:
> 
> 
> > Sonny Clark said:
> ...


  They have to write SOMETHING on the line that says the reason the ticket was written!!!
  What was written on that line on your ticket????
  Did they write "because I didn't like the way he combed his hair"??
  Or did the write "because I didn't like the way he tied his shooes"????
  What did the sccuse you of??????


----------



## paulitician (Mar 12, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



What you gon do with that whole $17 bitch? Your Micky D's shift ends soon. You rollin wit dat phat doh son.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Mar 12, 2015)

RandomVariable said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Sonny Clark said:
> ...



 A zing? You're a complete firearm noob.
A .22 gives a sharp report.


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 12, 2015)

bgr39 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > bgr39 said:
> ...


You idiot. They can pretty much write what they want.  Its their word against yours.


----------



## Sonny Clark (Mar 12, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> bgr39 said:
> 
> 
> > Sonny Clark said:
> ...


Our judicial system is a joke, plain and simple. Our courts are likewise a joke. If you doubt it, then explain unequal punishment and fines. Explain the innocent citizens behind bars.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Mar 12, 2015)

Sonny Clark said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Sonny Clark said:
> ...



 You think a .22 goes "ZING" 
Apparently all your firearm knowledge comes from comic books.


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 12, 2015)

paulitician said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...


You only make $17 at Micky D's? No wonder you live in a trailer park. You must get some kind of aid too right?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Mar 12, 2015)

The report was too heavy for a .22.


----------



## paulitician (Mar 12, 2015)

Ok, so the asshole President and Al Sharpton got what they wanted. Some cops got shot. Can the animals start behaving now?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Mar 12, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> The report was too heavy for a .22.



 Most likely a nine. As they're the most common.


----------



## bgr39 (Mar 12, 2015)

Missourian said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Steve_McGarrett said:
> ...


  IF the speed limit is 45 MPH, then don't go over 45 MPH and you wont get a ticket!!!!
  Gee, ain't THAT simple!!!
  Any more problems that I can solve for ya?


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 12, 2015)

Sonny Clark said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > bgr39 said:
> ...


Its a known fact that whites are allowed to skate when committing crimes that blacks get fined or locked up for. That #crimingwhilewhite hash tag put out by the younger generation of whites pretty much exposed what Blacks have known for years.


----------



## paulitician (Mar 12, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Hey bitch, those fries ain't gonna cook themselves. Don't make me call your manager. Get me my damn fries NOW!


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 12, 2015)

paulitician said:


> Ok, so the asshole President and Al Sharpton got what they wanted. Some cops got shot. Can the animals start behaving now?


Not as long as the animals are still wearing badges.


----------



## paulitician (Mar 12, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



You be racist. So quit yo damn bitchin. STFU and go join the Black Panthers or somethin. No one wants to hear yo whinin bout Whitey no mo. It's tired and boring.


----------



## paulitician (Mar 12, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, so the asshole President and Al Sharpton got what they wanted. Some cops got shot. Can the animals start behaving now?
> ...



Bring it pussy.


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 12, 2015)

paulitician said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...


Go get your own pussy. Typical cave monkey.Afraid of having sex.


----------



## Sonny Clark (Mar 12, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


My firearm knowledge comes from many years of shooting, hunting, owning guns, and using different size and cal. of bullets. I have owned and shot 30.06, .270., 7 X 57 Mausers, .22, 12, 20, 16, and 410 shot guns, .308, 9mm pistols, 38 pistols, and 45 pistols. I presently have ( 2 ) 7mm Mausers and one .270 rifle. I started shooting when I was 6 or 7 years old. I have hunted all of my life, and continue to do so. I have shot at targets, animals, and mistletoe hanging in trees. Anything else you'd like to know? Oh, and I forgot an M1 while serving in the Marine Corps.


----------



## bgr39 (Mar 12, 2015)

paulitician said:


> Ok, so the asshole President and Al Sharpton got what they wanted. Some cops got shot. Can the animals start behaving now?


  We KNOW that Obama and Sharlton are rubbing their hands together in anticipation of more cops being shot.
  Liberals and the race-baiters too.


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 12, 2015)

paulitician said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Sonny Clark said:
> ...


I think you are upset you cant make me STFU online and would be too timid to tell me in person. Typical little cave monkey monkeyshine.


----------



## Sonny Clark (Mar 12, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...


All races and nationalities are exposed to our corrupt and unjust judicial system.


----------



## Missourian (Mar 12, 2015)

bgr39 said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...



Sure...please solve pi...come back when you're done.


----------



## paulitician (Mar 12, 2015)

bgr39 said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, so the asshole President and Al Sharpton got what they wanted. Some cops got shot. Can the animals start behaving now?
> ...



Yeah, they got what they wanted. So the animals can can start behaving now. Time to get jobs, get off the streets, and and stop misbehaving.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Mar 12, 2015)

bgr39 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > bgr39 said:
> ...


  What was written on that line on your ticket????
  Did they write "because I didn't like the way he combed his hair"??
  Or did the write "because I didn't like the way he tied his shooes"????
  What did the sccuse you of??????[/QUOTE]

Theres always a reason that doesnt mean its a good one unless every action by a cop is good and justified but since they are people that would also be another silly thing to believe


----------



## JakeStarkey (Mar 12, 2015)

paulitician said:


> Ok, so the asshole President and Al Sharpton got what they wanted. Some cops got shot. Can the animals start behaving now?


The dementia is strong in you.


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 12, 2015)

Sonny Clark said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Sonny Clark said:
> ...


I agree it seems to be getting worse for all but for decades its been concentrated on the Black population. Every single study bears that out.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Mar 12, 2015)

Paulitician, you like S. J. and shootspeeders and the rest are only talk, nothing more.


----------



## Desperado (Mar 12, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> AzMike said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


 Sure and the CIA are the ones responsible for assassinating Boris Nemtsov. In the fertile mind anything is possible.
Now all you need is proof of your accusation.


----------



## paulitician (Mar 12, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Ah, stop being such a whiny bitch all the time. Go join the Black Panthers or somethin. Make yourself useful. Micky D's can always find another fry-cook. Off ya go now...


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 12, 2015)

paulitician said:


> bgr39 said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...


Stop whining. You cry like a little monkey thats lost its mother.


----------



## RandomVariable (Mar 12, 2015)

Sonny Clark said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Sonny Clark said:
> ...


Ironic that you almost forgot the M1. Because that is exactly what it sounded like. So I was off by .08, shoot me. ah, wait...


----------



## paulitician (Mar 12, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > bgr39 said:
> ...



Get a job and stop bitchin bout Whitey all the time. Otherwise, you'll always be...


----------



## AmericanFirst (Mar 12, 2015)

Sonny Clark said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> > Ironically both of the cops that were shot, were not on the Ferguson Police force.
> ...


The chicken, pretty obvious to intelligent people.


----------



## paulitician (Mar 12, 2015)

Looks like the asshole President and Sharpton won't be truly happy till some Ferguson Police are shot dead. Maybe after that happens, the animals will start behaving. Maybe they'll get jobs, get off the streets, and stop misbehaving. Who knows? Stranger things have happened.


----------



## AmericanFirst (Mar 12, 2015)

bgr39 said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > Desperado said:
> ...


Chicken came first.


----------



## Sonny Clark (Mar 12, 2015)

bgr39 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > bgr39 said:
> ...


They write whatever they feel they can get away with. With me, years ago, they said I was speeding. I was behind a school bus that was stopping every 75 feet to let lids off the bus. I may have been doing 20 max in a 35 zone. They really can write down anything they feel like writing down. How many people will take time off from work to go to  court and fight it instead of paying the ticket? It would've cost me more to fight it than to pay it. I couldn't afford to lose a half day at work. I had a family to support.


----------



## AmericanFirst (Mar 12, 2015)

Sonny Clark said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


The clintons and obuthole are big global economy fools.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 12, 2015)

Meathead said:


> Race relations have become far worse since the Obama administration. That has been the greatest of his failures.



And there's no observer more tuned in to what's going on in U.S. race relations than a poster who lives in ... central Europe.


----------



## Lakhota (Mar 12, 2015)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Soggy in NOLA said:
> ...



Only when you stop calling me the derogatory Native American epithet.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 12, 2015)

gtopa1 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Steve_McGarrett said:
> ...



That makes no sense.  Try English.


----------



## Redfish (Mar 12, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Race relations have become far worse since the Obama administration. That has been the greatest of his failures.
> ...


 

based on his posts and your posts,  he is more intuned than you are.  Either that or you are nothing but a disengenuous partisan asshole.


----------



## Sonny Clark (Mar 12, 2015)

RandomVariable said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Well, the M1 was back in 1967 - 1970. What do you mean you were off by .08? No, I wouldn't shoot you. I don't shoot people. I hunt deer. I shoot targets. Not people.


----------



## Thirty6BelowZero (Mar 12, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Yep...I say let natural selection run it's course. We've held it back for too long to the detriment of society.




Maybe it will attract a lot of libs too. That's what they consider a utopia.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 12, 2015)

Jackson said:


> Obama, Holder and the poor LE response teams are responsible for the situation in Ferguson today.  You reap what you sow.



And what does that make the legacy of the PD?  Innocent victims?


----------



## AmericanFirst (Mar 12, 2015)

mudwhistle said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > bgr39 said:
> ...


Yep


----------



## AmericanFirst (Mar 12, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > Obama, Holder and the poor LE response teams are responsible for the situation in Ferguson today.  You reap what you sow.
> ...


All because one thug got his justice served.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 12, 2015)

AmericanFirst said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Steve_McGarrett said:
> ...



So you agree with setting up a race of humans as "feral savages" and advocate mowing them down for that.

Do tell us more.  You'll have a wider audience here than Stürmfront.
Note: "Wider" -- not "whiter".


----------



## AmericanFirst (Mar 12, 2015)

RandomVariable said:


> AceRothstein said:
> 
> 
> > RandomVariable said:
> ...


Maybe people should stop speeding if they don't like the tickets.


----------



## HenryBHough (Mar 12, 2015)

Time we all congratulated America's Kenyan President for actually having achieved one (1, libs) of His goals!

But should race war really be considered "legacy"?


----------



## Thirty6BelowZero (Mar 12, 2015)

Sonny Clark said:


> I have gotten a couple of tickets in my life without breaking any laws. And, there are many that have experienced the same.



I got surrounded by 6 cops when I was 18. 3 black, 3 white. They gave me a ticket for excessive noise because of the bass in my pickup truck, said it was rattling the windows at the mall. Without my permission, one of the black guys searched my truck and turned my radio up. When he realized I just had the factory speakers that came in a 1993 Chevy Silverado, he said I took the speakers and amp out. $295.00 + court costs for that one and I never had woofers in my truck. I could have bitched, but what good would that do? I'm not obnoxious enough to be a whiner, I can't stand drama queens, and anybody that bitches over little shit like that leads a pretty miserable life. 

I don't wanna be that melodramatic moron, so I take my lumps and move on. More people should be like that, it leads to minimal stress, slower effects on aging, and Conservatism. And let's face it, who wants to be a lousy liberal that's always pissing and moaning about little things?


----------



## RandomVariable (Mar 12, 2015)

Sonny Clark said:


> RandomVariable said:
> 
> 
> > Sonny Clark said:
> ...


I originally thought a .22 Long maybe. This is a 9mm pistol and .22 Long rifle. The 9 mm is close. If I did own a handgun this is the one.  In the .22 rifle video after the rifle is shot they shoot a .22 pistol which also sounds similar.

shooting only 14 sec into video.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Mar 12, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Really? Why not 4 KKK members? Why not 10 as long as you're making shit up to impress us with what a tough guy you are?


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 12, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...


Because it was only 2 of the pussies I slapped and made turn red then pink.


----------



## Missourian (Mar 12, 2015)

RandomVariable said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



The media is reporting that the shots are believed to be from a handgun,  not a rifle.

He said officers had seen muzzle flashes, and later found shell casings that might have been from the shooting. Based on the sound of the shots and the officers’ wounds, he said, the weapon was a handgun, not a rifle.

http://www.nytimes.com/2015/03/13/us/ferguson-police.html?_r=0​I took a peek at Chuck Hawks handgun max point black range chart,  and it is definitely possible...Handgun Trajectory Table


----------



## Thirty6BelowZero (Mar 12, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Did you piss on yourself after holding it too long or something?



You say that as if it'd turn you on if I said yes.


----------



## AmericanFirst (Mar 12, 2015)

Pogo said:


> AmericanFirst said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


No, I am saying the assholes are brown for breaking the law and the thugs in the street crying like little b$&@@. The police should crack down.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Mar 12, 2015)

Odium said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> > One cop shot is white. The story is breaking everywhere right now. Looks like the protestors are amassing for a massive chimpout. These pissed cops now have a good excuse to put these feral savages down for once and for all.
> ...


Most blacks in Fergueson are not rioting in the streets. They are at home and at work raising a family and acting responsibly. Hate, bigotry, and racism like yours always distorts the facts. You are no better than the animals who shot those officers.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Mar 12, 2015)

Jackson said:


> RandomVariable said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...


They probably do now.


----------



## gtopa1 (Mar 12, 2015)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



The incidents are linked ..CO-incidence...I would call it the opportunistic attempted murder by some malignant scum. The blame is solely and squarely with the shooter....protesting, or rather rioting, is just their cover. There are other crimes involved which are separate issues..including hate speech and the pathetic "findings" by Holder(these should be challenged in court imo as they are criminal slander). But all in all a serious crime from amidst those committing other lesser but still serious crimes.

Greg


----------



## AmericanFirst (Mar 12, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


I doubt it. Pee wee Herman is tougher than you.


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 12, 2015)

Thirty6BelowZero said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Did you piss on yourself after holding it too long or something?
> ...


You sound like you would like for me to say yes.


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 12, 2015)

AmericanFirst said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


I guess it too bad I dont care what you doubt. Youre a cave monkey. What you think doesnt matter.


----------



## Thirty6BelowZero (Mar 12, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> Before all that happened Police have been using the blacks there to line their pockets from tickets.  Abused and harassed blacks for years.
> 
> But ignore that part...it all started with MB



Yeah, I'm sure you've got all the proof you need to reassure, not just us, but yourself as well, that the cops harassed the black people and arrested the black people just to meet quotas. I'm sure not a single law was broken by any of those arrested.


----------



## HenryBHough (Mar 12, 2015)

Holder's storm troopers are gonna have to find some wiggedout, totally stoned, unable to remember anything white kid to pin this on.  Then allow somebody to pull a Jack Ruby so truth never emerges.


----------



## AmericanFirst (Mar 12, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> AmericanFirst said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Same back at you. Your retarded opinion is worthless.


----------



## JFK_USA (Mar 12, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



So jaywalking is a crime that deserve punishment? Seriously, they were stopping people and harassing them for literally walking. Do you not understand why that would piss people off? 



Redfish said:


> This is the direct result of Obama's racist rhetoric.



Obama's racist rhetoric? Oh okay, so it has nothing to do with the Ferguson police officers calling Obama a chimp or that no black man can hold a job for 4 years? Yeah Obama made that up. Okay buddy.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Mar 12, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> Could have been done by outside agitators.  We don't know yet.  It might help if the asshole Mayor resigned.


If he's white I hope he does. And I hope for another white flight. Whites will pack up and leave and take their businesses, jobs, and money with them. I wouldn't blame them at all.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Mar 12, 2015)

Camp said:


> Maybe the cops should consider halting their shakedowns, robberies and extortion of citizens in Ferguson. Perhaps they could replace the judge and other officials that are being forced into retirement and fired with officials that are not criminals and thugs. It sucks that the 2nd Amendment is being used by blacks against white racist government officials.


You asshole. What did those cops do to get shot? Cheering the cop killers on? Fuck you and die very, very soon.


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 12, 2015)

AmericanFirst said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > AmericanFirst said:
> ...


Is that the best you can do cave chimp?


----------



## gtopa1 (Mar 12, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Steve_McGarrett said:
> ...



I nearly agreed with you until that last statement. The people are indeed angry and frankly he expresses himself badly. There are scum on the streets mingled with some fools. That is the reality. They are not responsible for the attempted murder but they are responsible for being scum and fools. The dear dope who suggested that the "BLACKS" are fit for the jungle or crack houses is merely one of the scum and fools....whatever his skin pigmentation. The desire to restore Law and Order is no crime, and a protest against the violence would be seen as "racist". There is some serious misalignment of values here..yes; even on the part of the Pres and the DOJ, but dear fool is NOT as bad as the shooters...yet.

Greg


----------



## Preacher (Mar 12, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Steve_McGarrett said:
> ...


Highly highly doubtful that's where the majority is,If the majority was at work etc why not move to a nice safer neighborhood? More like most are welfare mom's with 10 kids from 8 different dads,or their drug dealing baby daddies


----------



## Thirty6BelowZero (Mar 12, 2015)

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> What can I say.  I like hearin' what races people think I am and why.  Tis amusing​




Oh I was just bustin chops...


----------



## gtopa1 (Mar 12, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe the cops should consider halting their shakedowns, robberies and extortion of citizens in Ferguson. Perhaps they could replace the judge and other officials that are being forced into retirement and fired with officials that are not criminals and thugs. It sucks that the 2nd Amendment is being used by blacks against white racist government officials.
> ...



Camp's only quoting(sorta) Holder. The "die soon" bit is a tad harsh. lol

Greg


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Mar 12, 2015)

JFK_USA said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Sonny Clark said:
> ...



What does Jaywalking have to do with anything?


----------



## S.J. (Mar 12, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...


He lives in a fantasy world where he is big brave black hero battling the evil KKK and beating up white racists.  In reality he is a pussy.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Mar 12, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Nobody believes you, ass-lips. You sound like a little bitch and probably are.


----------



## RandomVariable (Mar 12, 2015)

Missourian said:


> RandomVariable said:
> 
> 
> > Sonny Clark said:
> ...


OK, theoretically it is possible, maybe. From the article the witnesses say 220 yards, Chief Belmar estimates 125 yards. The officers were standing side by side so the grouping was less than 3 feet. Shots were fired rapidly. Here is a video of a pistol hitting a target at 125 yards. Full daylight, with time to readjust, and no distractions. Theoretically possible? Yes. Realistic? Probably not.

[Edit: Glock 20 is a 10 mm.]


----------



## S.J. (Mar 12, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


He definitely is.


----------



## gtopa1 (Mar 12, 2015)

Odium said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...



You are a scumbag in your own right. By all means bitch and moan about the scum rioters and fools "protesting" but ffs leave your racist rants where they belong...on your KKK bonnet!!

Greg


----------



## Thirty6BelowZero (Mar 12, 2015)

AzMike said:


> I think the word he is looking for is segregation.



Yet another leftist contradiction. If I said a 78% town of whites should have a PD with 78% whites on it, I'd be the racist one. If I said segregation, I'd be the racist one. That poster is easy to read but I don't think he processes what he says before he says it. All liberals are like that.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Mar 12, 2015)

gtopa1 said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...


Actually it doesn't go far enough. I'm down on my knees praying something very big and heavy drops on top of him. People who cheer on cop killers are worse than scum.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Mar 12, 2015)

RandomVariable said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > RandomVariable said:
> ...



 Anyone who can hit with a pistol at that range knows their shit.
If they'd hit once I'd call it luck,but two hits tells me he's an accomplished shooter or he should play the lotto tonight.


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 12, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


I wasnt asking for your belief. I was just telling you. Take from it what you will. One day you may get lucky enough to find out for yourself but you would probably punk out too.


----------



## Thirty6BelowZero (Mar 12, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> AzMike said:
> 
> 
> > Thirty6BelowZero said:
> ...



You don't trust white cops, so why would you trust what that one says? Because it benefits your argument? You can take what he said to heart, the rest of us will take it as one white cop eaten up with white guilt.


----------



## Thirty6BelowZero (Mar 12, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> I shifted blame where it belongs. The racist PD.



At least you admit that you're a hypocrite.


----------



## Missourian (Mar 12, 2015)

RandomVariable said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > RandomVariable said:
> ...


That's what I would think as well...and I've tried it.  Not a man sized target,  but a roughly 3'x3' target @ 100 yards,  with both a 9mm and .22lr...and I get on paper with 15 well aimed shots of 124 grain 9mm from a compact frame.  The 22 didn't surprise me.  I hunt regularly with a 22 rifle,  so I know they drop off POA rapidly beyond 75 yard.  From my 2" snubby,  that was an exercise in futility.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Mar 12, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> RandomVariable said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...


A line of riot control cops is a big wide target. No challenge to just fire into the mass of cops and hit somebody. We can't form a line like the British do, we need to be more tactical, spread out. I think that riot SOPs are being rewritten as we speak.


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 12, 2015)

Thirty6BelowZero said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > I shifted blame where it belongs. The racist PD.
> ...


I never called you a hypocrite.  I just placed blame on the responsible party.


----------



## MaryL (Mar 12, 2015)

TemplarKormac said:


> Ahh, tis easy to use the cover of protests by others to carry out a deadly deed.
> 
> #Policelivesmatter
> 
> ...


NBC, CBS and ABC  national news could be a little more discreet in their coverage of racial issues instead of waving around the bloody shirt. The Yellow press, WR Hearst stirred up public sentiment through his media to start a war with Spain in 1898. A splendid little war. The media started a bloody WAR. To feed their coffers. What are they trying to achieve NOW? A Bloody RACE war? A Pulitzer? What? Enough, guys.


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 12, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > RandomVariable said:
> ...


We?


----------



## Thirty6BelowZero (Mar 12, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> I'm not a democrat.



I can definitely believe that. You're way too far left just to be a democrap.


----------



## RandomVariable (Mar 12, 2015)

Missourian said:


> RandomVariable said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...


So what do you think of my M1 theory? If the shooter was indeed a professional then dropping a few 9 mm casings on the ground is very possible. I do not want to get into conspiracy here but an amateur with a .22 Short is not an option.


----------



## Thirty6BelowZero (Mar 12, 2015)

AzMike said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, it makes a lot of sense.  The police force should look like and live in the same town they police.
> ...




Good eye... You hit the nail on the head, brother.


----------



## gtopa1 (Mar 12, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...




Then I agree with the sentiment but not the call for divine retribution. Debates like this often bring out the loons...from both ends of the nuttos4eva!! I'm not sure Old Huey works that way though. 

Greg


----------



## Missourian (Mar 12, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> RandomVariable said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



I agree,  2 hits from 3 shots @ 125 yards.  How about a Hi-point like 9mm carbine?


----------



## gtopa1 (Mar 12, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Thirty6BelowZero said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



It's not the shooter's crime but that of the victim's?? How stupid!! 

Greg


----------



## Thirty6BelowZero (Mar 12, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> You said pull whitey out and see how long residents last without the law. Whitey isnt the law.



Read the whole thing next time. PantyHouse said Whitey (the police) needs to be pulled from Ferguson. I was using his term to respond to him.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Mar 12, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > RandomVariable said:
> ...



   Maybe,but getting the drop right would still be difficult at that range for an amateur.
Most rookies would put the sights right on the target,if they were aiming for center mass they'd be hitting em in the balls with an average drop of 1 ft at 100 yards.
  But I guess any moron can get online and figure that out so who knows.


----------



## HenryBHough (Mar 12, 2015)

Big open question is how much Al Sharpton's hate group will pick up in contributions from this opportunity.


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Mar 12, 2015)

Thirty6BelowZero said:


> AzMike said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...


Dems really haven't changed at all since the Jim Crow days. All that changed is which voting block they will play against another. Racism is a basic tenant of liberalism. Without racism you don't have any names to call people and therefore no argument to make.


----------



## gtopa1 (Mar 12, 2015)

Camp and Assleper should get together. 



That WOULD BE divine retribution!!!

Greg


----------



## Missourian (Mar 12, 2015)

RandomVariable said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > RandomVariable said:
> ...




Awfully hard to conceal.  My money's on a 9mm or 45acp carbine like this one:





Hi-Point Carbine - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## gtopa1 (Mar 12, 2015)

HenryBHough said:


> Big open question is how much Al Sharpton's hate group will pick up in contributions from this opportunity.



Has it ever been about anything else??

Greg


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 12, 2015)

gtopa1 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Thirty6BelowZero said:
> ...


No. Whats stupid is blaming this on Holder when the culprit is the racist PD.


----------



## Thirty6BelowZero (Mar 12, 2015)

Sonny Clark said:


> No, I can't. I'm not very good with a pistol anymore. I was at one time back when I was in the Marine Corps. In the Marine Corps, I qualified as a Sharp Shooter with a 45 cal. But, I'm older and don't shoot pistols much anymore. But, with a rifle, that's a different story. I can hold my own with a rifle. I have three rifles and two of them are very accurate, even with me shooting them and I'm 67  years young. You don't know as much as you think you know. At. least where I'm concerned. You know absolutely nothing about me, nor what I've done or haven't, nor what I know and don't know. But, go ahead with your childish personal attacks if it makes your day. Your age?



Off topic: Thank you for your service. My Uncle was a sharp shooter in the Marines as well and did four tours to Nam. He's your age.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Mar 12, 2015)

Missourian said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > RandomVariable said:
> ...



  Could be,but thats not really a gun you'd expect a gangster type to own.
As was mentioned the shooter didnt have to aim left right only for elevation if the cops were in a line.
    With a rookie shooter the tendency to hit low anticipating recoil is usually the problem so you'd think they'd hit the officer in the foot if anything.


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 12, 2015)

Thirty6BelowZero said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > You said pull whitey out and see how long residents last without the law. Whitey isnt the law.
> ...


What does that have to do with me telling you whitey wasnt the law?


----------



## Pogo (Mar 12, 2015)

Redfish said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...



I'm in North Carolina.  That's one of the 57 states.
Where is the Czech Republic then?


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 12, 2015)

gtopa1 said:


> Camp and Assleper should get together.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who is Camp?


----------



## gtopa1 (Mar 12, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



The CULPRIT is the shooter; the Holder report is a slander. I would like to see that go to court. I would like the shooter brought to justice. Now what part of "peaceful protest" don't you get...apart from the peaceful bit!!

Greg


----------



## gtopa1 (Mar 12, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> > Camp and Assleper should get together.
> ...



Assleper with a pointy bonnet!!

Greg


----------



## Thirty6BelowZero (Mar 12, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> *Its a known fact* that whites are allowed to skate when committing crimes that blacks get fined or locked up for. That #crimingwhilewhite hash tag put out by the younger generation of whites pretty much exposed what Blacks have known for years.



A known fact where? Mother Jones and MSNBC?


----------



## Sonny Clark (Mar 12, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


People that cheer on cops are ignorant, blind, and void of any reasoning. The damage they do is ridiculous. Their mentality is that of barbaric animalistic social misfits. The brutality, rape, child molestation, spousal abuse, stealing, lying in court, lying to cover for each other, taking bribes from pimps and drug dealers, slaughtering family pets that haven't harm anyone, writing BS quota tickets, ganging up on individuals already handcuffed and on the ground, and other shameful acts should be punished, but rarely are. How many cops are in our prison system? How many cops are tried and convicted for the same offenses they arrest others for? How many cops get a free pass in our judicial system? How many have murdered someone in cold blood and walked free? How many $Millions have been paid to settle cases where cops over-stepped the legal bounds?

You cop defenders should read more and do more research before placing a halo on their heads and worshipping them. It's well known and well documented concerning their brutality, and abuse of power and authority. Many videos have surfaced that verify unnecessary force and assault where none was called for. Dragging old ladies out of cars, shooting 12 year old kids playing the park, breaking into the wrong house and killing a 92 year old woman in her own home, and many more stories made public. Obviously, some of you haven't done your homework, either just turn a blind eye to what's really going on in this country, especially on Main Street America.

It's common knowledge that in our courts, judges take the word of a cop over anyone else. To our judicial system, a cop's word is gospel and not to be disputed. It takes a ton of money to defend yourself against what a cop claims you've done. And, chances are, the cop is guilty of doing the same things that he's out arresting others for doing. Cops aren't saints, they do their share of dirt. And, with more and more people armed with cell phones, posting pictures on the internet, we get to see exactly the mentality and actions of members of law enforcement. Yet, cops want respect and for us to look up to them as good public servants helping people and protecting. People earn respect, it's not given just because someone happens to have a badge and a gun. Cops have brought the disrespect on themselves. In addition, if there are so called good cops, why are they not policing their own profession?


----------



## airplanemechanic (Mar 12, 2015)

Check this out:

My Way News - 2 officers shot in ambush outside Ferguson PD



> Authorities believe the shots came from a handgun fired about 120 yards away.



That's a crock. Do you know how difficult it is to hit a target the size of a mans face at 50 yards with a handgun, much less at 120? And not do it once, do it twice? Why are they stuck on this handgun thing? That is so improbable.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Mar 12, 2015)

Shep on Fox just said the bullet lodged behind the ear of the officer shot in the head.
That would indicate a pistol at that range.

  Assuming of course it didnt go all the way through his head before stopping on the other side.


----------



## Thirty6BelowZero (Mar 12, 2015)

paulitician said:


> Time to get jobs, get off the streets, and and stop misbehaving.




Yeah right. They weren't doing any of that even before the thug rushed the cop and got his cap peeled.


----------



## gtopa1 (Mar 12, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Wall St or the Mint in Philadelphia, Denver, San Francisco, and West Point, New York and a bullion depository at Fort Knox, Kentucky.??

I hate these trick questions!!!

Greg


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 12, 2015)

gtopa1 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > gtopa1 said:
> ...


It wont go to court. They better worry about getting disbanded before they try the slander route. The real culprit is the racist PD that brought about this environment.


----------



## RandomVariable (Mar 12, 2015)

Missourian said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > RandomVariable said:
> ...


I watched some videos of that weapon. It does not look like that weapon would be high enough quality. Even with a scope it takes too long to resight at that distance. I think it was of that class but well designed for that kind of shot. 

If the shooter was 125 yards out there is all kinds of stuff he could use to disguise himself and the weapon.


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 12, 2015)

Thirty6BelowZero said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > *Its a known fact* that whites are allowed to skate when committing crimes that blacks get fined or locked up for. That #crimingwhilewhite hash tag put out by the younger generation of whites pretty much exposed what Blacks have known for years.
> ...


Reality


----------



## Missourian (Mar 12, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...




Maybe the shooter was attempting to fire over the officers heads.  Trying to scare them didn't take into account those variables and hit the officers by accident.


----------



## MaryL (Mar 12, 2015)

Cops  are people too !


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Mar 12, 2015)

airplanemechanic said:


> Check this out:
> 
> My Way News - 2 officers shot in ambush outside Ferguson PD
> 
> ...



   It does sound unlikely.
But Shepard Smith just said the bullet lodged behind the ear of the officer shot in the head. Unless it went through and lodged on the other side,a pistol would have been the most likely type firearm used.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Mar 12, 2015)

Missourian said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



  That could very well be true.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Mar 12, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


How is the PD racist, ass-lips?


----------



## RandomVariable (Mar 12, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Shep on Fox just said the bullet lodged behind the ear of the officer shot in the head.
> That would indicate a pistol at that range.
> 
> Assuming of course it didnt go all the way through his head before stopping on the other side.


Fuck! Bullet went into the check bone below the eye and to the back of the ear. No pistol at that range that was.


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Mar 12, 2015)

Missourian said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...


I think that's the case. He just shot in the general direction and happened to hit.


----------



## RandomVariable (Mar 12, 2015)

Fuck! Sorry to repeat myself. Second office was shot on shoulder came out near spine. Damn high powered rounds.


----------



## Sonny Clark (Mar 12, 2015)

MaryL said:


> Cops  are people too !


In a sense, yes.


----------



## RandomVariable (Mar 12, 2015)

"Those were hard hits." No kidding.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Mar 12, 2015)

Sonny Clark said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > gtopa1 said:
> ...


You're a felon, aren't you? Only felons who deserved a negative interaction with cops hate them so much. The cops never bother me at all and by uncanny coincidence, I also obey the law...I wonder if there's a connection. And I'm not white, so there goes that stupid theory of yours.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Mar 12, 2015)

RandomVariable said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Shep on Fox just said the bullet lodged behind the ear of the officer shot in the head.
> ...



  A rifle would have gone through in most cases unless it was a .22 but it didnt sound like one,I'm thinking pistol round.


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 12, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


You wish you were white. Youre an uncle Geronimo.


----------



## Missourian (Mar 12, 2015)

RandomVariable said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Shep on Fox just said the bullet lodged behind the ear of the officer shot in the head.
> ...


Oh,  yeah.  Pistol for sure.  A rifle round wouldn't have stopped at that range.  Straight thru and out the back.  No doubt in my mind now.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Mar 12, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Sonny Clark said:
> ...


Why would I wish I were white, ass-lips?


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 12, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


Because you hate not being white. Bet your main goal in life was to blend into the white population.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Mar 12, 2015)

RandomVariable said:


> Fuck! Sorry to repeat myself. Second office was shot on shoulder came out near spine. Damn high powered rounds.



 Now thats kinda strange.
For one round not to go through the head yet the other went through and through is weird.
  But than bullets often do weird things you wouldnt expect.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Mar 12, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


I married a white woman because that's who I fell in love with, and my half-breed kids are beautiful no matter what their skin color. Conservatives see people not races, something a Leftist racist bigot like you could never understand.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Mar 12, 2015)

Missourian said:


> RandomVariable said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



  My thoughts exactly...until they said the second went all the way through the shoulder an out by the spine.


----------



## Mac1958 (Mar 12, 2015)

.

So Holder commented today:

"This was inexcusable and repugnant_ (wink wink)_"

.


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 12, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


Thats what you tell yourself. We both know is because you want to be white.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Mar 12, 2015)

Mac1958 said:


> .
> 
> So Holder commented today:
> 
> ...


He knows he's responsible and that God is watching. He's terrified and should be.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Mar 12, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Uh huh. Repeating yourself doesn't make you less of an ass. In fact, it works the other way.


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 12, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


Didnt you say you were catholic as well? The pope considered you a savage.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Mar 12, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > RandomVariable said:
> ...


It's not difficult to punch through a shoulder blade.  I think it's easy to overthink the expertise of the shooter. He's an unsophisticated thug and will be caught very soon.


----------



## Thirty6BelowZero (Mar 12, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> I agree it seems to be getting worse for all *but for decades its been concentrated on the Black population*. Every single study bears that out.



I gave you the benefit of the doubt on this one, and put a piece of paper over the date on my computer. I wrote my own date in it and now that it reads "July 2, 1964," you have finally made a partially accurate comment in this thread. I'm proud of you, but once I pull this tape off, you're back to zero.


----------



## Meathead (Mar 12, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Because you hate not being white. Bet your main goal in life was to blend into the white population.


Sorry Asc. It ain't gonna happen since you're simply not smart enough.

You're destiny is second-class.


----------



## Missourian (Mar 12, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> RandomVariable said:
> 
> 
> > Fuck! Sorry to repeat myself. Second office was shot on shoulder came out near spine. Damn high powered rounds.
> ...




Five inches of  penetration.  The LA times reported that the bullet entered the shoulder and exited *between* the scapula and the spine.  If it missed bone,  not too surprising that it exited.


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 12, 2015)

Thirty6BelowZero said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > I agree it seems to be getting worse for all *but for decades its been concentrated on the Black population*. Every single study bears that out.
> ...


Cave monkeys cant give me the benefit of the doubt. Whatever I say already has more credibility than you can ever earn with me.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Mar 12, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


So does my mother in law. So what? The Catholics were the first to reach out and peacefully coexist with my people. They didn't Manifest Destiny us onto shitty reservations. French and Spanish Catholics lived side by side with us and many converted. I can trace my Catholic heritage for over 10 generations.


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 12, 2015)

Meathead said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Because you hate not being white. Bet your main goal in life was to blend into the white population.
> ...


Youre a monkey. You dont even know what smart means. Stop trying to use words beyond your intellect level.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Mar 12, 2015)

Missourian said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > RandomVariable said:
> ...



   If it missed bone that makes sense.


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 12, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


Calling you a savage isnt peacefully coexisting. Sorry bub. I'm proud of my NA ancestors. They actually fought whites. Too bad there too many uncle Geronimos like you hanging around.


----------



## Meathead (Mar 12, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Your ancestors were sold to whites for shiny 16th century trinkets or a scrap of metal. They had never seen such wonders


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Mar 12, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


I don't accept your claim that the pope called us savages, and I'm more concerned with the deeds of Catholics. We were treated far more kindly by them than the Manifest Destiny Protestants.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Mar 12, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



    No doubt he was a thug but his shooting skills are still unanswered.
He may have being trying to shoot over their heads to scare them and was to stupid to understand bullet drop.
    Or he actually did know about it and he's a pretty good shot.


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 12, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


I didnt ask you to accept it. I was just telling you. You can look for it if you wish.  Just remember, Columbus day was pushed for by the Catholics.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Mar 12, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


I celebrate Columbus Day too, it was the beginning of the end of our cruel, short, brutish, pointless lives. Because in fact, we WERE savages, you dope. Killing each other in interminable and pointless wars and never evolving. 

You want to bitch about what white people did to blacks? Go live in Africa and see what a shit hole existence you would have had without their intervention.


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 12, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


Thanks uncle Geronimo. Told you that you wanted to be white so bad you could taste it.


----------



## Thirty6BelowZero (Mar 12, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Thirty6BelowZero said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I don't swing that way, hotshot, you'll have to look elsewhere. 

I also didn't ask you a yes or no question.


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 12, 2015)

Thirty6BelowZero said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Thirty6BelowZero said:
> ...


You brought it up. Of course you swing that way.


----------



## Thirty6BelowZero (Mar 12, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> I guess it too bad I dont care what you doubt. Youre a *cave monkey*. What you think doesnt matter.



You've probably used that word close to 40 times in this thread, can you find some new material? No offense, but that word is pretty stale now.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 12, 2015)

Thirty6BelowZero said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > I guess it too bad I dont care what you doubt. Youre a *cave monkey*. What you think doesnt matter.
> ...


is your avatar your IQ...30 below zero seems kinda high...
btw cave monkey is two words.


----------



## Meathead (Mar 12, 2015)

Thirty6BelowZero said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > I guess it too bad I dont care what you doubt. Youre a *cave monkey*. What you think doesnt matter.
> ...


He is only capable of expressing himself in a very limited number of ways. It's an IQ thing.


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 12, 2015)

Thirty6BelowZero said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > I guess it too bad I dont care what you doubt. Youre a *cave monkey*. What you think doesnt matter.
> ...


No. I like using it to describe the cave monkeys.


----------



## Thirty6BelowZero (Mar 12, 2015)

JFK_USA said:


> So jaywalking is a crime that deserve punishment? Seriously, they were stopping people and harassing them for literally walking. Do you not understand why that would piss people off?
> 
> 
> Obama's racist rhetoric? Oh okay, so it has nothing to do with the Ferguson police officers calling Obama a chimp or that no black man can hold a job for 4 years? Yeah Obama made that up. Okay buddy.




Jaywalking is against the law. Let "against the law, aka, illegal" sink in for a minute. 

Obama shouldn't get involved in anything where he has to choose a side within the country he is supposed to be leading, unless he sides AGAINST illegal activity. 

He has jumped to conclusions several times about race related events. He publicly sided with the racist Harvard professor, Travon Martin's parents, Michael Brown's parents, and Bowe Bergdahl's parents just to name a few. Not only should he have never been involved in any of those, but they were all proven to be the agitators in the situations, and one deserter that he traded 5 terrorists for. 

So yeah, that's racist rhetoric at it's finest on Obama's part.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Mar 12, 2015)

daws101 said:


> Thirty6BelowZero said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


As long as we're playing gotcha, monkeys don't live in caves. 

Jackass.


----------



## Sonny Clark (Mar 12, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


FYI - I never ever mentioned a race, nationality, nor any other descriptive. Also, I'm no felon. I have never served time in prison, not I have ever been convicted of a crime. My record is clean as a whistle. I can count the number of traffic tickets on one hand. And, I'm 67 years young and been driving since I was 16 years old. My negative response to police and all law enforcement agencies is due to the fact that I live in reality and not a fairy tale world. I see and hear what goes on, especially on Main Street America. I have been following events for many years now, and have seen and heard enough to make an educated summary of the situation.

I do not bury my head in the sand, nor do I turn a blind eye and deaf ear to reality. I do not make this stuff up, it happens, and happens more than you may realize. I have no reason to fabricate stories about law enforcement personnel. I also obey the law. I'm not a trouble maker, I don't drink alcoholic beverages, and do not take illegal drugs of any kind. I live a peaceful normal existence, and mind my own businesses. So, what I say about cops has absolutely nothing to do with an attack on me, rather I speak of an attack on society. I have followed events, read the news, watched videos, and know that all of it is not phony, fabricated, made up, nor are they lies. Again, I live in reality and not some fairy tale world where everything is rosy and great.

Your race has absolutely nothing to do with my opinion, nor what I have said. I never mentioned race, nor implied race. I respect ALL people, regardless of race, nationality, or religion. I do not put myself above anyone. I was raised better than that. So, that becomes a moot point as far as I'm concerned. I have seen all races and nationalities fall victim to police brutality and injustice. My comments cover everyone, no exceptions. There is no connection, as you have mentioned, none. I am not a felon, nor a convict, nor a trouble maker. I obey the laws. Anything else? Please feel free to express anything. I'm not one that gets mad or offended in these conversations. I can discuss issues all day and remain civil and adult while talking about them. I do not engage in name calling, nor in personal attacks. So, feel free to say whatever is on your mind.


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 12, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Thirty6BelowZero said:
> ...


We are not playing gotcha. Monkeys do live in caves dummy.


----------



## Thirty6BelowZero (Mar 12, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> I never called you a hypocrite.  I just placed blame on the responsible party.



You did exactly what you told me not to do. That's being a dadburn hypocrite, pal.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 12, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Thirty6BelowZero said:
> ...


false! some monkeys do...
Baboons live in caves in dry areas  asshat...


----------



## Sonny Clark (Mar 12, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


A very cruel and uncalled for remark. It embarrasses me and I'm not the one you directed that remark to.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Mar 12, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


Those are zoo monkeys, ass-lips.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 12, 2015)

cops getting shot in Ferguson is fast becoming a fad..


----------



## airplanemechanic (Mar 12, 2015)

A thread about 2 cops being shot has morphed into a thread about monkeys in caves, with videos I might add.

Gotta love freedom of speech.


----------



## Thirty6BelowZero (Mar 12, 2015)

RandomVariable said:


> So what do you think of my M1 theory? If the shooter was indeed a professional then dropping a few 9 mm casings on the ground is very possible. I do not want to get into conspiracy here but an amateur with a .22 Short is not an option.




I've kind of chuckled at the whole gun theory being expressed. I respect the ideas, but in reality it was more than likely a thug that pulled the trigger and I can guarantee you that there aren't any thugs out there that can purposely hit what they were aiming at. They shoot worse than my girlfriend, and she's only shot my pistol one time and hit the tree 2 yards to the right of the target that was 35 feet away, bless her heart.


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 12, 2015)

Sonny Clark said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


I dont think its any crueler than calling me a felon. If he wants to sling mud I will sling with him. Dont be embarrassed. My behavior is no reflection on you.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 12, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


 and? you made the statement monkeys don't live in caves and were proven wrong, own it!


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Mar 12, 2015)

daws101 said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


There's no such thing as a cave monkey. Look it up, fuckstick.


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 12, 2015)

Thirty6BelowZero said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > I never called you a hypocrite.  I just placed blame on the responsible party.
> ...


No thats just correcting your dumb post.


----------



## Meathead (Mar 12, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Thirty6BelowZero said:
> ...


Don't worry. In his world blacks discovered America and spread civilization!


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Mar 12, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


I never called you a felon.


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 12, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


Already did. Sorry dog.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 12, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


*Abstract*
The willingness to utilise caves as shelters is held to have been important to early humans but dependent on pyrotechnology. Despite anecdotal evidence that non-human primates will also exploit caves there has as yet been no detailed account of such exploitation or of the reasons underlying it. Here we provide the first such data, on the frequency and patterning of the use of an underground cave system by baboons (_Papio hamadryas_)—and show that usage is determined, at least in part, by above-ground temperatures

Habitual cave use and thermoregulation in chacma baboons Papio hamadryas ursinus


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Mar 12, 2015)

Sonny Clark said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


It's not the first time I've been called a radish (red outside white inside). There's this general feeling on the Left that any minority who doesn't hate whites isn't really a minority.


----------



## Rexx Taylor (Mar 12, 2015)

TemplarKormac said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Rexx Taylor said:
> ...


just wait till summer comes, this is just a cake-walk for now. come summer they will be using watermelon crusts and chicken bones as weapons.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Mar 12, 2015)

daws101 said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


Thanks for finding out for your stupid self there's no such thing as a cave monkey.


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 12, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


You hate yourself. You actually said your own people were savages. Face it.  You want to be white.


----------



## Sonny Clark (Mar 12, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


I appreciate that. But, I would also appreciate it if you would try to be civil and adult in your replies. I agree, he had no call to accuse you of being a felon. It was wrong on his part. The two of you should try hard to be civil, adult, and stick to the subject matter. We shouldn't lower ourselves to name calling and personal attacks, none of us. It's silly and very immature. Besides, none of us really knows anyone on this forum personally, I don't believe. Lets try to refrain from the school yard childish name calling and personal attacks. We're all adults and should conduct ourselves as such. I would appreciate your cooperation, please. Thank you very much.


----------



## Thirty6BelowZero (Mar 12, 2015)

AzMike said:


> Dems really haven't changed at all since the Jim Crow days. All that changed is which voting block they will play against another. Racism is a basic tenant of liberalism. Without racism you don't have any names to call people and therefore no argument to make.




Could you imagine? The only defense liberals use is claiming we're racist, or bigots, or homophobes, or waging war on women, or oppressing blacks via Voter ID support, or hating Mexicans because we support closed borders... 

Can you imagine how they would act if they could no longer insult the right?


----------



## daws101 (Mar 12, 2015)

Rexx Taylor said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...


is that just in your trailer park?


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Mar 12, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


You showed monkeys at a zoo. I'm not watching any more of your chimp videos, monkey scat.


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 12, 2015)

Rexx Taylor said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...


White people or Black people?


----------



## daws101 (Mar 12, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


 those baboons prove you wrong...


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Mar 12, 2015)

Thirty6BelowZero said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > I guess it too bad I dont care what you doubt. Youre a *cave monkey*. What you think doesnt matter.
> ...



  Just like his cries of racism.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 12, 2015)

Thirty6BelowZero said:


> AzMike said:
> 
> 
> > Dems really haven't changed at all since the Jim Crow days. All that changed is which voting block they will play against another. Racism is a basic tenant of liberalism. Without racism you don't have any names to call people and therefore no argument to make.
> ...


yeah, like the mature adults that the right refuses to be,,


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Mar 12, 2015)

Sonny Clark said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Sonny Clark said:
> ...


I never called him a felon.  You should get out of the ring if you don't want to box. Don't want you to get hurt.


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 12, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


I know. They are called Batu Cave Monkeys. Of course you dont want to watch it.


----------



## Thirty6BelowZero (Mar 12, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> What does that have to do with me telling you whitey wasnt the law?



SMDH


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 12, 2015)

Thirty6BelowZero said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > What does that have to do with me telling you whitey wasnt the law?
> ...


Bad attempt to explain your deflection.


----------



## Sonny Clark (Mar 12, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


Please try to be civil and adult, please. This conversation is like school kids fighting on the playground. Lets talk to each other as adults and discuss issues in a civil manner, please. Name calling and personal attacks are for kids, not grown adults. Lets try to stick to the subject matter and discuss it like we're adults. There's no call for name calling and personal attacks on this forum. We're all strangers here and really don't know each other well enough to judge each other. I would greatly appreciate your cooperation. Thanks.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Mar 12, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


I'm not interested in your family reunion videos. If you people want to live in caves, that's your issue. But there's no such thing as a cave monkey. Look it up.


----------



## Sonny Clark (Mar 12, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


I appreciate the warning. Thanks. I'm just trying to return the conversation back to the subject matter so it can be discussed.


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 12, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


My bad. You called me a bitch. Same thing.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Mar 12, 2015)

Sonny Clark said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


You should really find another site where you won't get hurt, or go to the safe zone on this site. You're not tough enough for what we do here.


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 12, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


I'm Black not white. I just posted the proof there are monkeys called cave monkeys.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Mar 12, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Sonny Clark said:
> ...


I called you a little bitch, ass-lips.


----------



## Camp (Mar 12, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe the cops should consider halting their shakedowns, robberies and extortion of citizens in Ferguson. Perhaps they could replace the judge and other officials that are being forced into retirement and fired with officials that are not criminals and thugs. It sucks that the 2nd Amendment is being used by blacks against white racist government officials.
> ...


Just go blow a cop and get it out of your system. There is no cheering in my post. Just some critical thinking.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Mar 12, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Then they should be in the dictionary. Except they're not.


----------



## Thirty6BelowZero (Mar 12, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> You're a felon, aren't you? Only felons who deserved a negative interaction with cops hate them so much. *The cops never bother me at all and by uncanny coincidence, I also obey the law...I wonder if there's a connection. And I'm not white, so there goes that stupid theory of yours.*



Good assessment. I haven't been bothered by the cops since I was 20.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 12, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


.
Your reasoning is absolute bullshit.  "It never happened to me, therefore it doesn't exist".  

I'm not a felon, and I see a lot of truth in that post.  To this day the only people who ever pulled guns on me were cops.  And I might add without any reason whatsoever (and I AM white). If you think that's not common you're living in either a fantasy world or some other country.


----------



## Sonny Clark (Mar 12, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


Thanks for the information, much appreciated. But, I believe that I can hold my own. I've been doing this for many years now and survived. I'll stick around if you don't mind. I do appreciate your concern though, it's very nice of you.


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 12, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...





saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


Dictionaries dont define everything in existence. You need to stop letting white people fool you into believing things dont exist unless they say so.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Mar 12, 2015)

Pogo said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Sonny Clark said:
> ...


No cop has ever pulled a gun on me. I don't even have an arrest record. It's amazing how people that obey the law have a completely different experience with cops. 

As Papa Smurf says, "Amazing! Simply amazing!"


----------



## Sonny Clark (Mar 12, 2015)

Thirty6BelowZero said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > You're a felon, aren't you? Only felons who deserved a negative interaction with cops hate them so much. *The cops never bother me at all and by uncanny coincidence, I also obey the law...I wonder if there's a connection. And I'm not white, so there goes that stupid theory of yours.*
> ...


Ah, but the wrong assessment also. I'm not a felon. Never been convicted of a crime. I behave myself. He guessed wrong.


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 12, 2015)

Pogo said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Sonny Clark said:
> ...


Exactly. Had a gun pulled on me numerous times by cops. Once by a scared crack head.


----------



## Rexx Taylor (Mar 12, 2015)

and Holder wants to investigate this town? why cant he investigate Los Angeles and Chicago for the same reasons?


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 12, 2015)

Rexx Taylor said:


> and Holder wants to investigate this town? why cant he investigate Los Angeles and Chicago for the same reasons?


Patience. One town at at time.


----------



## Steinlight (Mar 12, 2015)

Unban Bull Connor.


----------



## Sonny Clark (Mar 12, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


I have always obeyed the law. I've never been in trouble with the law, other than a few traffic tickets, some of which were BS quota tickets. I behave. But, I do see things as they really are, and I do not live in a fairy tale world where everything is rosy and pure.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 12, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



I don't know who the fuck "Papa Smurf" is but you just don't get it --- "obeying the law" isn't even related.  Because it's not about the law.  It's about unbridled *power*.  And what absolute power leads to.

Know what my "crime" was when two cops came screaming up the street, pulled guns on me and threw me up against a wall?

Walking home from the trolley.
That's it.

And you're still limping along with the same fallacy:
"No cop has ever pulled a gun on me, therefore no cop has ever pulled a gun on anybody".

It ain't all about Numero Uno.  Not in real life.


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 12, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


Your white guy makeup may have something to do with that. Ive never broken the law and had cops pull guns on me numerous times.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Mar 12, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Sonny Clark said:
> ...


Oh, I'm sure your cave monkeys are right next to Al Gore's manbearpig in your guide to mythical beasts, legends, and lore


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 12, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


No there right here. Sorry dog.

Batu Cave Monkeys Kuala Lampur Malaysia Pinterest


----------



## Rexx Taylor (Mar 12, 2015)

anyone find it rather peculiar that these kind of violent events never happen in your average American and "Civilized" neighborhoods?


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Mar 12, 2015)

Pogo said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


Yeah, you sound like every other idiot on "Cops" who breaks the law and then claims the police arrested you just for walking down the street. Funny how that never happened to me having walked down many streets.


----------



## Sonny Clark (Mar 12, 2015)

Pogo said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


Thank you. Very good reply.


----------



## Thirty6BelowZero (Mar 12, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Cave monkeys cant give me the benefit of the doubt. Whatever I say already has more credibility than you can ever earn with me.



Right. You're in the negatives now for using "cave monkey" yet again. Reminds me of the kid that says something he thinks is funny and repeats it over and over when it was never really funny to begin with.


----------



## Sonny Clark (Mar 12, 2015)

Rexx Taylor said:


> anyone find it rather peculiar that these kind of violent events never happen in your average American and "Civilized" neighborhoods?


They happen all across this country. From coast to coast, and from border to border. These events are sent to me every single day. And, they're not confined to any one state or neighborhood.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Mar 12, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Another zoo monkey, idiot.


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 12, 2015)

Thirty6BelowZero said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Cave monkeys cant give me the benefit of the doubt. Whatever I say already has more credibility than you can ever earn with me.
> ...


I'm crushed. A cave monkey has me in the negative.


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 12, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


There is no such thing as a zoo monkey idiot. What species is that?


----------



## Pogo (Mar 12, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



You just hit the Fallacy Trifecta.
THREE TIMES IN A ROW now you've tried to make the argument that because it never happened to *you*, it never happened to anybody.



Who the fuck are you?  Joe Human Race Representative?
I just told you, it ain't all about Numero Uno.

And let me add, if you're deriving your picture of the world from munching popcorn in your barcalounger watching a wanker TV show like "Cops", it's no wonder your idea of what's actually going on out there is so clueless.

Here's an idea.  Turn off the idiot box and start living in the world.


----------



## Rexx Taylor (Mar 12, 2015)

It seems like in Missouri, they are living in that plant of the grapes movie,,,oops, i mean apes.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Mar 12, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



 I've never even seen a crackhead. Yet you apparently associate with them.


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 12, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


Saw my first crack head at 9. That was after a cop put a gun to my head for walking home from the corner store. You should have seen plenty since a lot of them are white. Same with meth heads.


----------



## Rexx Taylor (Mar 12, 2015)

Sonny Clark said:


> Rexx Taylor said:
> 
> 
> > anyone find it rather peculiar that these kind of violent events never happen in your average American and "Civilized" neighborhoods?
> ...


oh yes, isnt that what Congressman Maxine Waters tried to convince all 310 Million Americans? that all white cops just cant wait to go to work and hunt down black men?


----------



## Sonny Clark (Mar 12, 2015)

Rexx Taylor said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > Rexx Taylor said:
> ...


I see it happening to all races and nationalities. What I see happens regardless of skin color, religion, nationality, or any other descriptive. We're all subjected to police misconduct. No exceptions.


----------



## Thirty6BelowZero (Mar 12, 2015)

daws101 said:


> Thirty6BelowZero said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Clever. Not only did you miss part of my screen name, but you confused it with my avatar. 
You also forgot to capitalize the first letter of the word you started your sentence off with, and you left out critical punctuation. 

If you're going to insult me over my intelligence quotient, at least make sure your shit's half ass on the good side of bad.


----------



## Thirty6BelowZero (Mar 12, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Bad attempt to explain your deflection.




No, you're criticizing me for something your rock dwelling community member said.


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 12, 2015)

Thirty6BelowZero said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Bad attempt to explain your deflection.
> ...


No. I wasnt criticizing you. I was educating you.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Mar 12, 2015)

Rexx Taylor said:


> It seems like in Missouri, they are living in that plant of the grapes movie,,,oops, i mean apes.



Will you knock it off? I mean geez, you are not helping bridge the divide here.


----------



## Thirty6BelowZero (Mar 12, 2015)

Sonny Clark said:


> Thirty6BelowZero said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...




This was in response to what I put in bold. I wouldn't call or accuse you of being a felon.


----------



## Rexx Taylor (Mar 12, 2015)

No Need To Worry! ABC's Brian Rossburger is investigating and will eventually find out what radical group is responsible !!!


----------



## Thirty6BelowZero (Mar 12, 2015)

Rexx Taylor said:


> anyone find it rather peculiar that these kind of violent events never happen in your average American and "Civilized" neighborhoods?




BINGO

Didn't see the Browns and Goldmans friends, family, and neighborhoods rioting in the streets after their murders either.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Mar 12, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


The same as your cave monkey.


----------



## Thirty6BelowZero (Mar 12, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Saw my first crack head at 9. *That was after a cop put a gun to my head for walking home from the corner store.* You should have seen plenty since a lot of them are white. Same with meth heads.




Sure.


----------



## Rexx Taylor (Mar 12, 2015)

what happened in Ferguson is probably "Just Another Day" in Oakland. yet, we never see Sharpton there with his panties in an uproar and his Mega-Phone.


----------



## Thirty6BelowZero (Mar 12, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> No. I wasnt criticizing you. I was educating you.




Common with liberal education. You failed.


----------



## Thirty6BelowZero (Mar 12, 2015)

Rexx Taylor said:


> what happened in Ferguson is probably "Just Another Day" in Oakland. yet, we never see Sharpton there with his panties in an uproar and his Mega-Phone.




No money to be made from black on black crime. According to some, though, he's moving one city at a time. It must be a coincidence that he decided to skip all the cities where there wasn't a white man hurting a black man.


----------



## Rexx Taylor (Mar 12, 2015)

I am pretty sure that no one in Ferguson has ever seen an episode of Leave It To Beaver, Andy Williams Show, and All In The Family. Three of the most all American/Clean/Non Racist comedy series ever. And learned How to act NORMAL !!! you have to wonder what they are watching on cable to act as if they live in a third world environment.


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 12, 2015)

awesome. people need to start speaking up over this administration

SNIP:
Hip Hop Artist – Actor ‘Method Man’ Blames Holder’s #Ferguson Report as Contributing Factor to Police Shooting

Today actor-Hip Hop artist *Method Man* listed Holder’s controversial DOJ report as a contributing factor in the Ferguson police shooting last night.

ALL of it here:
Hip Hop Artist Actor Method Man Blames Holder s Ferguson Report as Contributing Factor to Police Shooting The Gateway Pundit


----------



## paulitician (Mar 12, 2015)

Just behave. Be decent people. Stop robbin and killin. God Bless.


----------



## Jackson (Mar 12, 2015)

paulitician said:


> Just behave. Be decent people. Stop robbin and killin. God Bless.


Stop robbin, killin and burnin.


----------



## pillars (Mar 12, 2015)

Sonny Clark said:


> I see it happening to all races and nationalities. What I see happens regardless of skin color, religion, nationality, or any other descriptive. We're all subjected to police misconduct. No exceptions.



This.  Plenty of white people have been falsely imprisoned, shot, and killed.  This is not about race, although people of color experience a higher level of it.


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Mar 12, 2015)

daws101 said:


> Thirty6BelowZero said:
> 
> 
> > AzMike said:
> ...


Didn't take long to get your answer did it Thirty? The "adults" desperately need racism or they have fucking nothing to rile the people up with. BTW, if the shooter ends up being blaack you think the words hate crime will ever be brought up?


----------



## Rexx Taylor (Mar 12, 2015)

This Thread Is Making Me Crave Ribs and Chicken.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Mar 12, 2015)

Jackson said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Just behave. Be decent people. Stop robbin and killin. God Bless.
> ...



Stop shootin' cops.


----------



## AmericanFirst (Mar 12, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> AmericanFirst said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


No, I am just tired of arguing with an ignorant retarded Neanderthal.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Mar 12, 2015)

pillars said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > I see it happening to all races and nationalities. What I see happens regardless of skin color, religion, nationality, or any other descriptive. We're all subjected to police misconduct. No exceptions.
> ...



Relativism! I love it!


----------



## AmericanFirst (Mar 12, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


He is.


----------



## AmericanFirst (Mar 12, 2015)

S.J. said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Yep


----------



## AmericanFirst (Mar 12, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Doubt it.


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 12, 2015)

AmericanFirst said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


I dont doubt it.


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 12, 2015)

AmericanFirst said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > AmericanFirst said:
> ...


Stop talking to yourself then.


----------



## paulitician (Mar 12, 2015)

Just behave. Be decent folks.


----------



## AmericanFirst (Mar 12, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> AmericanFirst said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Talking about you retard.


----------



## pillars (Mar 12, 2015)

TemplarKormac said:


> pillars said:
> 
> 
> > Sonny Clark said:
> ...



Someone should buy you a dictionary.


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 12, 2015)

AmericanFirst said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > AmericanFirst said:
> ...


I'm Black. You have more Neanderthal genes than I do.


----------



## pillars (Mar 12, 2015)

AmericanFirst said:


> Talking about you retard.



AmericanFirst reminds me of something I've wondered about...are retarded people smart enough to realize how retarded they are?

Clearly, in AF's case, the answer is no.


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 12, 2015)

paulitician said:


> Just behave. Be decent folks.


You first. Stop your kind from molesting animals.


----------



## AmericanFirst (Mar 12, 2015)

pillars said:


> AmericanFirst said:
> 
> 
> > Talking about you retard.
> ...


You could answer that yourself.


----------



## AmericanFirst (Mar 12, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> AmericanFirst said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


I know you are black, your ignorance proves it.


----------



## pillars (Mar 12, 2015)

AmericanFirst said:


> You could answer that yourself.



Don't you need to go eat some pudding and color a picture about now?


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 12, 2015)

AmericanFirst said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > AmericanFirst said:
> ...


You said something about Neanderthals. You must be retarded if you forgot that.


----------



## Sonny Clark (Mar 12, 2015)

Thirty6BelowZero said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > Thirty6BelowZero said:
> ...


Thanks. I appreciate that very much. Very nice of you to say that.


----------



## Neotrotsky (Mar 12, 2015)

Looks like Papa Obama's administration race baiting and pushing of the false narrative "hands up" is starting to pay off or  in the words
of his former pastor of 20 years..... "chickens are coming home to roost"


----------



## paulitician (Mar 12, 2015)

Neotrotsky said:


> Looks like Papa Obama's administration race baiting and pushing of the false narrative "hands up" is starting to pay off or  in the words
> of his former pastor of 20 years..... "chickens are coming home to roost"



Yeah, this really shouldn't surprise anyone. It's 'Communist Organizing' at its ugliest. Very sad.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Mar 12, 2015)

pillars said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > pillars said:
> ...



Don't need another one, I have one for every room of the house.

"Plenty of white people have been falsely imprisoned, shot, and killed. This is not about race" you said. However, you continued "_although people of color experience a higher level of it._"

We call that relativism. Attempting to equate one circumstance another, or purposefully attempting to overshadow one circumstance with is perceived as a more major one. You say it "is not about race" but insert a racial aspect by saying "although people of color experience a higher level of it."


----------



## daws101 (Mar 12, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


says the wanker who's been here for 5 whole months!


----------



## daws101 (Mar 12, 2015)

Rexx Taylor said:


> anyone find it rather peculiar that these kind of violent events never happen in your average American and "Civilized" neighborhoods?


false!


----------



## daws101 (Mar 12, 2015)

Thirty6BelowZero said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Thirty6BelowZero said:
> ...


ok a grammar Nazi and a silly fuck


----------



## daws101 (Mar 12, 2015)

AmericanFirst said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > AmericanFirst said:
> ...


then take all the mirrors in you house down..


----------



## daws101 (Mar 12, 2015)

pillars said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > pillars said:
> ...


why? he's too illiterate to use it.. even with pictures.


----------



## Rexx Taylor (Mar 12, 2015)

daws101 said:


> Rexx Taylor said:
> 
> 
> > anyone find it rather peculiar that these kind of violent events never happen in your average American and "Civilized" neighborhoods?
> ...


i live in an average middle class neighborhood, just looked out my back porch, so far so good, no sniper shots so far.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 12, 2015)

TemplarKormac said:


> pillars said:
> 
> 
> > Sonny Clark said:
> ...


good! as everything is relative
*ethical relativism definition*

In ethics, the belief that nothing is objectively right or wrong and that the definition of right or wrong depends on the prevailing view of a particular individual, culture, or historical period.
how is that wrong.?


----------



## daws101 (Mar 12, 2015)

Rexx Taylor said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Rexx Taylor said:
> ...


so far being the key phrase,..murder, break-ins, drug dealing, domestic abuse etc...happen at about the same rate in suburbia as in the city's.
the Brady bunch and leave it to beaver communities are a myth.


----------



## Rexx Taylor (Mar 12, 2015)

daws101 said:


> Rexx Taylor said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


what? the Brady Bunch were a myth? does this mean I will never get my booty call with Cindy or Marsha?


----------



## Neotrotsky (Mar 12, 2015)

daws101 said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > pillars said:
> ...



Because there are ultimate truths, we as humans can only approach them
and hope we move in the right direction. What are they?
If one believes in God, then God knows, I assume...but for the rest of us,,, we,  through trial and error
hope we are moving in the right direction.

While in theory, we can never really know,,,people have an innate understanding of
the proper direction,,,

for example
With the other approach, pedophilia and cold blooded murder could be "ok"
in some world-  does anyone really believe that to be possible ?

Relativism is just an excuse for no standards or to have
very low ones.

Which is explains the appeal it holds for the left


----------



## Pepkay (Mar 12, 2015)

Ignorance still alive in Ferguson...


----------



## TemplarKormac (Mar 12, 2015)

daws101 said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > pillars said:
> ...



Lolol. It isnt. That is exactly what pillars did. I have plenty of dictionaries,  I'd be happy to mail you one.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 12, 2015)

Rexx Taylor said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Rexx Taylor said:
> ...


most likely not any one who thinks Sara Palin is sexy has to have other sexual problems ...


----------



## daws101 (Mar 12, 2015)

Neotrotsky said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...


not the best line of well thought  out  line of  bullshit  today but it's close...

the proper direction

the right direction.

are both relative ...they infer some non existent rules..
btw the question" how is that wrong"? was rhetorical...


----------



## TemplarKormac (Mar 12, 2015)

daws101 said:


> Rexx Taylor said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



And this is why people don't take you seriously.


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Mar 12, 2015)

daws101 said:


> Rexx Taylor said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


This only goes to prove you've never been in a bad neighborhood. If you believe this you're an idiot.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 12, 2015)

TemplarKormac said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...


thanks, but no....as you use them for toilet paper  it's the only logical explanation for all the talking out your ass you do.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Mar 12, 2015)

daws101 said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



Quod Erat Demonstrandum


----------



## daws101 (Mar 12, 2015)

TemplarKormac said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Rexx Taylor said:
> ...


now that is funny... one of the sites biggest morons thinks his opinion and appealing to the masses have some weight..


----------



## daws101 (Mar 12, 2015)

AzMike said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Rexx Taylor said:
> ...


nothing to believe it's fact.
also, making assumption especially false one as you have just done, is only proof of your idiocy.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Mar 12, 2015)

daws101 said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



Funny,  since you're the only one not posing an argument. All you're doing is calling me names and making  sexist jokes about Sarah Palin.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 12, 2015)

TemplarKormac said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...


context not one of your almost nonexistent skills?

*Q.E.D.* is an initialism of the Latin phrase _*quod erat demonstrandum*_, originating from the Ancient Greek analogous _hóper édei deîxai_ (ὅπερ ἔδει δεῖξαι), meaning "which had to be proven". The phrase is traditionally placed in its abbreviated form at the end of a mathematical proof or philosophical argument when what was specified in the enunciation—and in the setting-out—has been exactly restated as the conclusion of the demonstration.[1] The abbreviation thus signals the completion of the proof.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 12, 2015)

TemplarKormac said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...


no argument to post as there is no one to argue with..


----------



## Rexx Taylor (Mar 12, 2015)

compared to Hillary, I think most men with 20/20 vision would agree that Sarah Palin is pretty hot.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Mar 12, 2015)

daws101 said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



(guffaws)

Tis the motto of a troll. Good day sir.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Mar 12, 2015)

daws101 said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



Yeah, as it had to be proven that you were a troll. Your posts are case in point.

Quod Erat Demonstrandum.


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Mar 12, 2015)

daws101 said:


> AzMike said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


I'm not for abortion but in your case we wouldn't have missed anything.

So you think middle class people are producing the same amount of drug dealers but what? The cops just ignore it?


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Mar 12, 2015)

TemplarKormac said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...




Welfare queen cowards like you toss off an insult and then make a run for it.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 12, 2015)

Rexx Taylor said:


> compared to Hillary, I think most men with 20/20 vision would agree that Sarah Palin is pretty hot.


come on ....to be fair that's not really a choice. Hilary is butt ugly and she knows it ...


----------



## TemplarKormac (Mar 12, 2015)

daws101 said:


> nothing to believe it's fact.



Saying it's a fact and proving its a fact are two different things.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Mar 12, 2015)

Rexx Taylor said:


> anyone find it rather peculiar that these kind of violent events never happen in your average American and "Civilized" neighborhoods?



Rexx Taylor

_"... never ..."_

Not true. Not even close. 

Really, this is a pretty silly thing to say. 

Or are you going to be posting a link?


----------



## Rexx Taylor (Mar 12, 2015)

hey, i have seen most of those comedy shows growing up in late 60's onto the 70's. I don't recall any sax and violins in episodes of Mary Tyler Moore, The Partridge Family, Mr Rodgers and Sesame Street.(just to name a few)


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Mar 12, 2015)

Rexx Taylor said:


> compared to Hillary, I think most men with 20/20 vision would agree that Sarah Palin is pretty hot.





$arah, the strident fishwife, is looking pretty rough and haggard - too much booze and drugs - but that's all she is, all she's got, so its important.

I don't give a rip about what Hillary, or any other serious presidential contender, looks like. 

Its very telling that some people would vote, based on looks.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Mar 12, 2015)

Rexx Taylor said:


> hey, i have seen most of those comedy shows growing up in late 60's onto the 70's. I don't recall any sax and violins in episodes of Mary Tyler Moore, The Partridge Family, Mr Rodgers and Sesame Street.(just to name a few)




Are you in the right thread?

If so, wtf are you talking about?

And why do you think _"Mary Tyler Moore, The Partridge Family, Mr Rodgers and Sesame Street"_ re representative of real life?

Hint: they were very idealized FICTION.


----------



## Rexx Taylor (Mar 12, 2015)

even Mary Tyler Moore was pretty good looking! too bad Samantha the good witch died though, now she was Beautiful !!!


----------



## Geaux4it (Mar 12, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Rexx Taylor said:
> 
> 
> > hey, i have seen most of those comedy shows growing up in late 60's onto the 70's. I don't recall any sax and violins in episodes of Mary Tyler Moore, The Partridge Family, Mr Rodgers and Sesame Street.(just to name a few)
> ...



Whatever:at least kids watching it wern't out robbing stores and shooting cops like todays fools

-Geaux


----------



## Geaux4it (Mar 12, 2015)

Rexx Taylor said:


> even Mary Tyler Moore was pretty good looking! too bad Samantha the good witch died though, now she was Beautiful !!!



Elizabeth Montgomery made for dirty sox.

-Geaux


----------



## daws101 (Mar 12, 2015)

AzMike said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > AzMike said:
> ...


didn't, say produce however they consume as much or more as "ghetto people"
and produce a fair amount.
here in so cal most weed farms are in middle class * neighborhoods SAME GOES FOR CRACK HOUSES..*
DRUG DEALERS COME IN ALL COLORS..

Clandestine laboratories have been built in suburban homes, garages,


apartments, mobile trailers, urban dwellings, industrial areas, and even

in specially designed underground vaults. Although an increasing

number of these laboratories are confiscated in urban and suburban

neighborhoods,

http://ww1.drugabuse.gov/pdf/monographs/monograph168/079-089_ODea.pdf


----------



## Rexx Taylor (Mar 12, 2015)

Geaux4it said:


> Rexx Taylor said:
> 
> 
> > even Mary Tyler Moore was pretty good looking! too bad Samantha the good witch died though, now she was Beautiful !!!
> ...


Factoid: Elizabeth Montgomery and Charles Bronson were in Episode 1 of the Twilight Zone.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 12, 2015)

TemplarKormac said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > nothing to believe it's fact.
> ...


 I'm under no obligation of any kind to prove anything.
your proof however is almost always not...


----------



## Rexx Taylor (Mar 12, 2015)

looks like now the cops will have to wear full body armor, at least for a while.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 12, 2015)

Rexx Taylor said:


> hey, i have seen most of those comedy shows growing up in late 60's onto the 70's. I don't recall any sax and violins in episodes of Mary Tyler Moore, The Partridge Family, Mr Rodgers and Sesame Street.(just to name a few)


you watched the wrong tv shows then
if you had watched adam12 , ...


----------



## daws101 (Mar 12, 2015)

Geaux4it said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Rexx Taylor said:
> ...


wrong.. you are mistaking frequency with actual events...


----------



## daws101 (Mar 12, 2015)

Rexx Taylor said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> > Rexx Taylor said:
> ...


old news...


----------



## bucs90 (Mar 12, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Rexx Taylor said:
> 
> 
> > compared to Hillary, I think most men with 20/20 vision would agree that Sarah Palin is pretty hot.
> ...



You're exactly right. Only a moron would vote for someone based on how they look.

Like the morons who voted for Obama...because his skin is dark.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 12, 2015)

Rexx Taylor said:


> looks like now the cops will have to wear full body armor, at least for a while.


time for Robocop!


----------



## Neotrotsky (Mar 12, 2015)

daws101 said:


> Neotrotsky said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...




Relative to all of mankind
sure is 

Good to see that in your world
pedophilia and cold blooded murder could be "ok"
as long as it is "relative"

Again....
Relativism is just an excuse for no standards or to have
very low ones.

Which explains the appeal it holds for the left


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Mar 12, 2015)

Geaux4it said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Rexx Taylor said:
> ...




Yeah, there were no underage criminals in the tine of Donna Reed and Leave It To Beaver. 

Some of you are living in La La Land.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Mar 12, 2015)

daws101 said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...




I recently read a "where are they now" about child stars of the 50s-60s. Many died of drugs or in trouble with the law. And of course, back then, Hollywood kept their secrets. 

The biggest difference between then and now is our technology.

The same crimes have been committed throughout history. Its just that now its all on video and makes it around the world within minutes.


----------



## bucs90 (Mar 12, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...



Not like today. Kids back then had more respect. They were raised by WWII vets. They had jobs after age 15 if not sooner.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Mar 12, 2015)

Do blacks really think shooting cops is going to make things better for them?
If I were a cop I'd be looking for revenge on the first low life shit bag I encountered.
   Can you say throw down gun?

   And damn would I hate to be a brother in prison,talk about your captive revenge targets....


----------



## Rexx Taylor (Mar 12, 2015)

even Mrs Brady was a hottie. Hmm, I wonder what she and greg did on their days off.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Mar 12, 2015)

Rexx Taylor said:


> This Thread Is Making Me Crave Ribs and Chicken.



 Care for a side of poke salad and chitlens?


----------



## Rexx Taylor (Mar 12, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...





Luddly Neddite said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Geaux4it said:
> ...


my parents watch a lot of those reruns(i have no choice when I visit them), and when I watch them, I always wish I could just go back there. life for any of us middle-aged Americans was so much better back then.


----------



## Rexx Taylor (Mar 12, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Rexx Taylor said:
> 
> 
> > This Thread Is Making Me Crave Ribs and Chicken.
> ...


i was mocking the classic catch phrase from Stienfeld.


----------



## Neotrotsky (Mar 12, 2015)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> This is obama's legacy.



Indeed it is


----------



## Rexx Taylor (Mar 12, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Geaux4it said:
> ...


well i will admit that "Three's Company" was far from Reality !! No one can ever be as dumb as Jack and Suzanne Sommers.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Mar 12, 2015)

daws101 said:


> I'm under no obligation of any kind to prove anything.



Ah, and there is your problem. You talk big, but have nothing to back it up. Carry on.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 12, 2015)

Rexx Taylor said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> > Rexx Taylor said:
> ...



If I knew a thread about police officers shot in Ferguson was gonna be about Elizabeth Montgmery I wooda stayed...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I believe that episode was done with no dialogue at all, amirite?


----------



## Pogo (Mar 12, 2015)

Rexx Taylor said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Geaux4it said:
> ...



Yabbut -- regardless where or when you were born, past or future -- you'd say the same thing.
That's the effect of nostalgia, not the actual content.  The memory retains the highlights and disregards the rest.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Mar 13, 2015)

daws101 said:


> Rexx Taylor said:
> 
> 
> > compared to Hillary, I think most men with 20/20 vision would agree that Sarah Palin is pretty hot.
> ...


Botox is no match for time and gravity.


----------



## gtopa1 (Mar 13, 2015)

Pogo said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Seems to me the Cops are taking their lead from Obama........!!


OK: not really....but isn't killing American innocents abroad a bad example??..Even "accidentally"??



Greg


----------



## gtopa1 (Mar 13, 2015)

Sonny Clark said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



lol. Assleper's lack of manhood renders his remarks somewhat insipid and vapid!! He's just a punkass without balls...

Greg


----------



## Rexx Taylor (Mar 13, 2015)

What? who said there is no excuse for what happened? was he joking?


----------



## RandomVariable (Mar 13, 2015)

Sonny Clark said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > gtopa1 said:
> ...


We agree you write very however... There are two aspects here I think you are neglecting. One is society's glamorization of anti-establishment behavior and the second is people not taking a top-down view. 

In so much popular media there is portrayed a certain amount of heroism in fighting the system. When the system becomes oppressive that is very understandable. Way too often the system is only portrayed as immediate conflict. This makes for great action films but when those beliefs are taken to the streets and nothing is asked of the higher ups then this is a counterproductive struggle.

The have-nots feeling anger against the haves is perfectly understandable, but the local police department is not the haves. Yes, police departments become corrupt in that they squeeze the poor and not the less poor and it becomes ugly but this pressure comes from the top-down as to what the police department and the city have to do to stay afloat. And the top-down comes from the very top. Some may wonder why any candidate would run for president who has pretty much no chance of winning, Chris Dodd for example, who never achieve more than about 5% of the primary vote. The reason is to get a message out. In the debates questions such as, Why are cities going broke? Also in Congress the message is not getting out. They know how the system works, or doesn't but even the people in Congress supposedly trying to change the system are not doing enough. I learned something a while back about who takes the blame in an intelligence failure. It is not the person who was told the information and did not pass it on but the person who did not convince the person before him who did not convince the person he told that it was important enough to pass on. While generally I think that unfair it does have its logic and that is why there is not a single person in Congress that I do not blame for the system being what it is, except one. And that one because in the presidential debate she will not let the other candidate dance around the issue and she will not let the moderator leave out that question. So I think the whole system needs to be cleaned up top to bottom. When the entire world is asking what happen in Ferguson is the President taking this opportunity to address systematic problems in the system? Is there a single Congressman using this opportunity to advocate for change? No. Everyone is using this tragedy to gain a little ground for their individual interests. These people could at least get a message board account like the rest of us. 

We the people are fighting amongst ourselves and if we do not look above our immediate conflict we are easily manipulated. White and black, poor and rich. It is time for everyone to reach to achieve the' "America the beautiful, from sea to shining sea.", "and Hawaii and Alaska and the sixteen territories." Please America. It is what God wants.


----------



## Sonny Clark (Mar 13, 2015)

RandomVariable said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


I understand exactly what you're saying here, and I totally agree. Yes, it all starts at the top, and I have been writing about that very aspect for many years now. I have preached that sermon many times, and will continue to preach it. Yes, we have an unconcerned government seated in Washington, and have had for decades now. Yes, we have socioeconomic problems rooted at the top of the ladder. Yes, we have a corrupt judicial system, one that practices more injustice than justice. As I've mentioned many times in the past, the voters much shoulder partial blame for the conditions on Main Street America, the frustrations, the unrest, the prejudices, and the lack of attention necessary from the top.

We can trace the roots of our problems back to their origin, which is "The Washington Brotherhood" that has occupied political offices for many decades now. Ferguson is a by-product of social neglect, allowed to fester and grow until citizens reach their breaking point. When it was made public that certain socioeconomic criteria were being used in Ferguson to generate revenue, the people had confirmation of what they had been subjected to for years. It just added to the already inflamed frustrations brewing due to Mr. Brown and others across the country.

We have social issues, economic issues, race issues, judicial issues, mistrust issues, and political issues, all fueling civil unrest and highly agitated citizens all across this nation. And, you're correct, it all stems from the top.


----------



## Thirty6BelowZero (Mar 13, 2015)

AzMike said:


> Didn't take long to get your answer did it Thirty? The "adults" desperately need racism or they have fucking nothing to rile the people up with. BTW, if the shooter ends up being blaack you think the words hate crime will ever be brought up?



I'm not surprised. Liberals are all the same. Contradicting hypocrites that want you to do as they say, not as they do. And hell no, if that shooter is black, this crime will be justified. 

Those retarded citizens in Ferguson have opened up a can of worms that they will regret opening.


----------



## Thirty6BelowZero (Mar 13, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Just behave. Be decent folks.
> ...




This is probably the result of dating a guy like you.


----------



## paulitician (Mar 13, 2015)

Just behave. Don't hurt others. This video is every bit as disturbing as an ISIS video. Adults in the crowd were cheering it on. Stop robbin & killin. Be good to each other. It's what Martin Luther King would want.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 13, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Geaux4it said:
> ...


another myth..


----------



## daws101 (Mar 13, 2015)

TemplarKormac said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm under no obligation of any kind to prove anything.
> ...


in reality it's no problem....and back up is unnecessary...


----------



## daws101 (Mar 13, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Rexx Taylor said:
> ...


an expert are we ?


----------



## daws101 (Mar 13, 2015)

RandomVariable said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


 it's your unprovable speculative assumption of what the sky fairy wants...


----------



## hipeter924 (Mar 13, 2015)

Thirty6BelowZero said:


> AzMike said:
> 
> 
> > Didn't take long to get your answer did it Thirty? The "adults" desperately need racism or they have fucking nothing to rile the people up with. BTW, if the shooter ends up being blaack you think the words hate crime will ever be brought up?
> ...


If the police withdraw, then the thugs would kill each other off in no short order. Maybe we should give them the lawless cesspool they are rooting for. America doesn't need a gang of thugs calling themselves 'Americans' whatever their skin color.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 13, 2015)




----------



## Rexx Taylor (Mar 13, 2015)

lets all just do our impression of what most of the umegamucated protesters are saying: Yo, Iz like we iz like totally pizzd off dat wun of our own homies was shot 67 times in the back of the front and for no weeson! and afta micheal brown waz shot in the head, iz like he den got on hiz nees and begged the cracker head cop for his life,den da cop shot him in da front, den Michael Brown put hiz hands up and screamed "Hands Up, Don't Shoot" !!! and datz why we iz all protesting until we all git our free flatscreensTV's !!!


----------



## Sonny Clark (Mar 13, 2015)

Rexx Taylor said:


> lets all just do our impression of what most of the umegamucated protesters are saying: Yo, Iz like we iz like totally pizzd off dat wun of our own homies was shot 67 times in the back of the front and for no weeson! and afta micheal brown waz shot in the head, iz like he den got on hiz nees and begged the cracker head cop for his life,den da cop shot him in da front, den Michael Brown put hiz hands up and screamed "Hands Up, Don't Shoot" !!! and datz why we iz all protesting until we all git our free flatscreensTV's !!!


I love it. Very good work. Obviously, you put some time in on that one. I'm still laughing. Thanks for the entertainment this afternoon.


----------



## Rexx Taylor (Mar 13, 2015)

Sonny Clark said:


> Rexx Taylor said:
> 
> 
> > lets all just do our impression of what most of the umegamucated protesters are saying: Yo, Iz like we iz like totally pizzd off dat wun of our own homies was shot 67 times in the back of the front and for no weeson! and afta micheal brown waz shot in the head, iz like he den got on hiz nees and begged the cracker head cop for his life,den da cop shot him in da front, den Michael Brown put hiz hands up and screamed "Hands Up, Don't Shoot" !!! and datz why we iz all protesting until we all git our free flatscreensTV's !!!
> ...


i am surprised that any of the protesters that was interviewed didnt say "What? What da hell doz evidence mean" all eye no iz dat an innocent black child was shot in cold blood and I am still waiting for my 5000 dolla EBT card!!!


----------



## Sonny Clark (Mar 13, 2015)

Rexx Taylor said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > Rexx Taylor said:
> ...


You're good. You obviously missed your calling. You have talent.


----------



## Rexx Taylor (Mar 13, 2015)

Can you imagine if there was a Flat Sceen TV store within a two mile radius of Ferguson?


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 13, 2015)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Here's the deal folks. 50 years of violence proves the civil rights movement was a waste of time. Citizenship in The United States requires contribution to fellow citizens, not burden and blame.
> 
> Americans have given too much to blacks, there is a reason they were never considered citizens of the U.S. by it's founders.
> 
> With that being said Missouri needs to decide whether they want to have police officers standing around like sitting ducks or are they going to crack down. These "protests" are not peaceful, they are a race based extortion attempt to remove Whites from the Ferguson PD. A real problem remains, as soon as Ferguson PD is ethnically cleansed of whites, that will embolden these feral black criminal extortionists to move on to the next White community and ruin it.



*Here's the deal folks. 50 years of violence proves the civil rights movement was a waste of time. Citizenship in The United States requires contribution to fellow citizens, not burden and blame.*

I don't usually agree with your posts, but I can totally agree with the statement above.  The black community needs to stop blaming everyone else for their problems.  Their problems are of their own doing with their continued victim status.  They will never climb out of their hole with that kind of mindset.  NEVER.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 13, 2015)

gtopa1 said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> > Here's the deal folks. 50 years of violence proves the civil rights movement was a waste of time. Citizenship in The United States requires contribution to fellow citizens, not burden and blame.
> ...



I kind of agree with the first paragraph of his post.  He is absolutely correct there.  The black community (the law abiding ones) need to join us and stop fighting against us.  No, most of your shot black youth are not innocent babies.  They are criminals who have committed crimes and/or gang members in most instances who were caught breaking the law.  Then, when the fight the police, the police are going to react and sometimes with deadly force if they feel it is necessary.  

This is not about a problem with the police.  It is a problem with the black community and their disrespect for authority.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 13, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> All good Americans oppose racialism of left or right as well as support appropriate law and order.
> 
> You and your folks don't.



I oppose people breaking the law and when confronted by police, fighting with them.  I oppose all of the riots based upon this falsehood that they are somehow victims of racism by police too.  It is just not true.  Police officers do not open fire unless they feel threatened.  Somebody needs to tell the black community to cooperate with the police and to stop fighting with them at every turn.  The results will be more dead black kids.  The black community needs to step up and instead of making their children feel victims of society, bring them up to be a part of society.


----------



## Rexx Taylor (Mar 13, 2015)

Somehow I am getting the impression that most of Ferguson watches PMS-NBC all the time. (well aside from when they are out using their EBT cards on local strip bars and food.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 13, 2015)

Agit8r said:


> AvgGuyIA said:
> 
> 
> > Why were these people in the streets last night?
> ...



There is a big difference between a peaceful protest and a riot.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 13, 2015)

Geaux4it said:


> The root cause again, the failed black culture
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> ...



Exactly.  I couldn't agree more.  The victim mentality that is constantly on display and encouraged by some black "leaders" in their communities are not doing anyone any favors, especially black young people.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 13, 2015)

Sonny Clark said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Ahh, tis easy to use the cover of protests by others to carry out a deadly deed.
> ...



The police do no such thing.  The police are acting under the authority of their supervisors.  They get called, they show up.  When a person will not cooperate and tries to fight or flee, then the police will take action.  The police are not taking any rights away from black people.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 13, 2015)

Of course there are some crooked cops, but they are far and few in between.  The police are watched quite carefully nowadays, obviously.  Most of them do things by the book, but if they feel their lives are threatened (and they want to go home to their families), they are going to react and sometimes with deadly force.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 13, 2015)

skookerasbil said:


> The PC zombies never did get it.
> 
> It is what it is..........we don't have police problem. We have a black problem.
> 
> ...



It's not "black people" that are the problem generally.  It is the attitude of the black community in general that is the problem.  Thinking everyone is out to get you, thinking that your children can do no wrong, thinking that the police are all racists and disrespecting authority in general is the problem, IMO.  

Many black people do not buy into that victim mentality and have very happy and successful lives where they never have an issue with police.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 13, 2015)

Geaux4it said:


> Because of the mentality we saw in LA, and now in Mizzou, is why I have concealed carry permits good in 48 states.
> 
> -Geaux



yes, and business owners should have every right to shoot to kill should some of these "protestors" try to illegally enter their shops to loot or just ruin things.  I think that an armed populace is an excellent deterrent.


----------



## MaryL (Mar 13, 2015)

Sonny Clark said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > Cops  are people too !
> ...


In a sense.?  What does that mean? Cops aren't  just  meat puppets that  protect the staus quo  no. Instead, they are flesh and blood human beings that put their lives on the line for people, like YOU . But you knew that already. You are just being sarcastic or ironic  moronic or whatever troll  game you're playing.


----------



## Rexx Taylor (Mar 13, 2015)

I will be looking forward to the day when the top story is: The entire Ferguson Police force has quit. then lets see what happens when all of those crackers arent around to stop the violence.


----------



## Sonny Clark (Mar 13, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...


Obviously you misread and/or misunderstood my comment. I have never ever said, nor implied, that the police has taken anyone's rights away. Police can not take rights away. Police do not have the power nor authority to take rights away. Please go back and re-read my comment. Thanks.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 13, 2015)

And since when should police officers be hired based upon racial diversity?  That has nothing to do with being a police officer.  A white police officer policing a mostly black community should get the same respect as a black police officer.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 13, 2015)

Sonny Clark said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Sonny Clark said:
> ...



Well, if you go back and read your post, it starts off blaming the police and saying that they've had "have been asking for this for many years now."  No, they are just doing their jobs.  

WHO are you blaming for taking away their rights and oppressing them?


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 13, 2015)

Sonny Clark said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Sonny Clark said:
> ...



The bottom line here is that the police have a job to do.  If they come across a belligerant suspect who wants to fight, then they have to think of the safety of everyone and not just themselves.  What would you suggest the police do?  Just let black people go because they're black and might feel offended if a white police officer tries to arrest them or detain them after being called?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Mar 13, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > All good Americans oppose racialism of left or right as well as support appropriate law and order.
> ...


Horse crap sniveling, dear.  Violence is wrong, but the record remains quite clear FPD was a bad outfit.  What the black community needs to do is vote; they need to stand up and vote.


----------



## Neotrotsky (Mar 13, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...




Sure
it is the Obama Way


----------



## Katzndogz (Mar 13, 2015)

Rexx Taylor said:


> I will be looking forward to the day when the top story is: The entire Ferguson Police force has quit. then lets see what happens when all of those crackers arent around to stop the violence.


Not just the police.  Shut down the city.  Everyone go home.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Mar 13, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Of course there are some crooked cops, but they are far and few in between.  The police are watched quite carefully nowadays, obviously.  Most of them do things by the book, but if they feel their lives are threatened (and they want to go home to their families), they are going to react and sometimes with deadly force.


Crooked cops are found in every PD across America.


----------



## Sonny Clark (Mar 13, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


I know what I said, it's in plain English. I blame the U.S. Government for violation of our rights. Who else can take away rights? Police do not have the power nor authority to take rights away from anyone. Excuse me, but I thought that was common knowledge. Yes, the police have been asking for this for many years now. Their brutality, false arrest, cold blooded murder, rape, child molestation, stealing, taking bribes from pimps and drug dealers, lying in court, covering for each other when something goes wrong, BS quota tickets, spousal abuse, unnecessary traffic violations, abuse of power and authority, etc. etc. etc. - They are not saints, and they do not have a halo above their heads. If they want respect, then they need to give respect. And, the so-called good cops need to police their own profession if they don't want anger directed at them.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 13, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



What is your evidence that they are a "bad outfit" besides some accusations by people in the black community?  Clearly one of the shootings was totally justified.  The man was attacking the officer and the officer had a broken eye socket bone.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 13, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Of course there are some crooked cops, but they are far and few in between.  The police are watched quite carefully nowadays, obviously.  Most of them do things by the book, but if they feel their lives are threatened (and they want to go home to their families), they are going to react and sometimes with deadly force.
> ...



Yes, but they don't go out shooting black kids for fun.  They have every right to defend themselves when under attack, regardless of the suspect's color.


----------



## Neotrotsky (Mar 13, 2015)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Rexx Taylor said:
> 
> 
> > I will be looking forward to the day when the top story is: The entire Ferguson Police force has quit. then lets see what happens when all of those crackers arent around to stop the violence.
> ...



with all the division that the Papa Obama administration was promoting over this issue
and the false narrative of "hands up"

These attacks on the police are in the words of his former pastor of 20 years
the "chickens coming home to roost"

They really do have blood on their hands


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 13, 2015)

Sonny Clark said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Sonny Clark said:
> ...



You are not describing the majority of police, but a small portion of them.  Just like the general population of the US, there are bound to be some bad seeds.  However, the police are not overtly "racist."  Most police officers don't do any of those things and are just trying to do their jobs and get back to their families in one piece.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Mar 13, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


The evidence has been widely presented, so, no, you don't get "just once more".  I will not litigate your nonsense as if it is worthwhile.  It is not.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Mar 13, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


  That's better, but those are your words, not mine.  When attacked, everyone has the right to defend themselves, yes.


----------



## Rexx Taylor (Mar 13, 2015)

what will the residents of Ferguson do when the local KFC, McDonalds and Joe's Southern Fried Ribs shut down and move to Texas?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Mar 13, 2015)

Neo-Trotsky has returned.  Finally.  A good chew toy.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 13, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



IOW, you've got nothing.  That's fine.    The facts of that particular case are . . . the man had just got done performing a "strong arm robbery" using his enormous size and strength against a tiny little shopkeeper.  When confronted by police, he fought and tried to tackle one to the ground.  He also punched using a technique known as "the hammer" and subsequently broke the cop's facial bones and causing him to bleed and to not be able to see out of one of his eyes.  

What would you suggest that officer do in such a situation?


----------



## Neotrotsky (Mar 13, 2015)

Wonder if the press will ask Papa Obama
if he feels any responsibility for the shootings ?


----------



## Neotrotsky (Mar 13, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> Neo-Trotsky has returned.  Finally.  A good chew toy.




We all know how you like to put things in your mouth


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 13, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



The forensic evidence showed that the man was in attack mode when he was shot.  The shot placement was the top of his head which means his head was downward in position while he was running at the officer to "tackle" him.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Mar 13, 2015)

Neotrotsky said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Neo-Trotsky has returned.  Finally.  A good chew toy.
> ...


Yup, a good argument that destroys your far right neo-corporatist nonsense.


----------



## Sonny Clark (Mar 13, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


That's cute, very good. I have never ever said that police single out black people, never. Police abuse their power and authority with anyone they feel like it, regardless of skin color, nationality religion, or anything else. They do whatever they feel like doing to anyone that pleases them. In case you're curious or wondering, it's well documented. A couple of days ago on another thread on this forum, I listed a couple of dozen links to prove what I say about low-life social zero cops. You can love them and respect them all you want, it's your right, but don't expect those of us that know what they do to follow suit. We read the daily news and pay attention to what's going on in this country, especially on Main Street America. All of this didn't just start yesterday, it's been going on for many years now. They stories would fill a good size book. Do some research and then tell me how wonderful and great cops are. Tell me just how much they earn our respect.

Go read about the old men and old ladies they abuse and brutalize, go read about the children they molest and rape, go read about the stealing they do, the bribes they take, the false testimony they give in court, and the other wonderful things they do each and every day somewhere in this country.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 13, 2015)

Neotrotsky said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Neo-Trotsky has returned.  Finally.  A good chew toy.
> ...



Oops, I gave a funny to the wrong post.  I wanted to give one to THIS particular post.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 13, 2015)

Sonny Clark said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Sonny Clark said:
> ...



Sorry, but you would be wrong.  MOST police officers do not do these things.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Mar 13, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Stay on track; I am not defending the kid.  I would have shot hit as well.  Wilson is not one of the blue animals that some are pretending him to be.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 13, 2015)

Sonny Clark said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Sonny Clark said:
> ...



God, I've done so much research.  This is certainly NOT the first forum I've been a member of, and not the first time I've argued about these things.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Mar 13, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


51% is most.  Stop trying to pretend that cop crime does not occur.


----------



## Neotrotsky (Mar 13, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Neotrotsky said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



no problem.  
jokes are the funniest
when they have some element of truth to them


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 13, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



I am on track.  What track are you on?  What are you arguing about?  You say that the police in Ferguson are generally a "racist" organization.  Well?  How so?


----------



## Sonny Clark (Mar 13, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Who did the tests? Could his head have been down because he was falling, in pain from the previous shots? Did an independent outside source do the testing, or was it someone connected to the government?


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 13, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Sonny Clark said:
> ...



51%?  Where do you come up with that number?  Link?  You can't just pull numbers out of your butt . . .


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 13, 2015)

Sonny Clark said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Forensics experts did the tests.  They are VERY good at their jobs.  Ever watched Forensic Files?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Mar 13, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Those are your words: not mine.  You are saying that nothing was wrong with the FPD?  Really?


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 13, 2015)

Sonny Clark said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Sonny Clark said:
> ...



ALL of the forensic evidence agreed with the officer's testimonies.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 13, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



No, you specifically said that the FPD was a bad outfit.  So explain that comment.


----------



## Sonny Clark (Mar 13, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Do you know that for a fact, or are you just assuming because you're pro-cop? How many do those things? How many don't do those things?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Mar 13, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


You are pulling them out of your butt.  "MOST police officers do ot do these things", you say.  Really?  Link?  And, yes, 51% does mean most.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Mar 13, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



You have read the DOJ report, so that stands until you can rebut it.  I don't have to.


----------



## Sonny Clark (Mar 13, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Then obviously you didn't comprehend what you read, or you didn't read the right material. I get the articles each and every single day sent to me. Want me to give you the link so you can keep up with it daily?


----------



## bucs90 (Mar 13, 2015)

Sonny Clark said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



It was...among others...a military forensics/coroner. And..Browns family lawyer did one.

Everyone came to the same conclusion. 

Mike Brown was a violent criminal. Wilson tried to bring him to justice. Brown attacked Wilson in a manner that the Supreme Court (Graham vs Connor) has said can warrant deadly force.

This case is so cut and dry.


----------



## Sonny Clark (Mar 13, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


He was just saying that if it were to be 51%, that would by definition mean most. He didn't say that 51% were good, or 51% bad.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 13, 2015)

Sonny Clark said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Sonny Clark said:
> ...



YOU are the one throwing about accusations.  The burden of proof lies on you, not me.  I am skeptical of your claims, as they are ridiculous . . . so how many do these things?


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 13, 2015)

Sonny Clark said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



51% are what then?  good or bad?  Do you have a link to this data?


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 13, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Exactly.  The forensic evidence confirmed the officer's story.


----------



## Sonny Clark (Mar 13, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Some are, some aren't. There have been many cases of tainted evidence, misread DNA tests, and other botched tests. And, again, who did the tests? Was it an independent outside source, or was it someone associated with or connect with the government?


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 13, 2015)

Sonny Clark said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Sonny Clark said:
> ...



Are you kidding?  Forensic EXPERTS from both sides examined the body and the crime scene.  All were in agreement with the officer's story.  Forensics don't lie.


----------



## Sonny Clark (Mar 13, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Sonny Clark said:
> ...


Who examined the evidence? Was it an outside independent source? And, the dead man can't dispute the evidence. nor explain it.


----------



## bucs90 (Mar 13, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Theres no link...to incidents that dont occur.

There are 900, 000 cops in America. Even if there were 9, 000 Mike Brown incidents per year...almost 200 per week...that'd only be 1% of cops. And we DO NOT have 200 Mike Browns per week. We have...like 1-2 at most.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 13, 2015)

Sonny Clark said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Sonny Clark said:
> ...



So now, you are trying to say that the forensic experts are covering for the police?  Good Lord.  This belongs in the conspiracy theory section of the forum.  Your conspiracy theories are worthless.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 13, 2015)

Sonny Clark said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...



BOTH sides had their own forensics experts who all agreed with the officer's version of events.  Are you sure you're an American?  You don't seem to understand how forensics evidence in court cases works.  Both the prosecutors and the defendants have their OWN experts.


----------



## Sonny Clark (Mar 13, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


The Free Thought Project

READ READ READ READ


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 13, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Thank you for making sense.  That is a very rare occurrence around here obviously.


----------



## bucs90 (Mar 13, 2015)

Sonny Clark said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Sonny Clark said:
> ...



One expert was a highly regarded military coroner/forensics expert.

There arent many private crime scene investigators in the world. Thats why they used a military one...who isnt law enforcement. 

A private group works on contract and CASH. Would you trust either side if someone gets to bid for the job?


----------



## Sonny Clark (Mar 13, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


I am an American. Yes, I understand very well how evidence is handled, the tests, and how evidence can be tampered with and tainted. Do you have the names of the independent outside sources that examined the evidence in this case?


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 13, 2015)

Sonny Clark said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



This means nothing.  This is nothing but a website dedicated to people who hate the police.  Lol.  Who is responsible for the creation of this website?  There is no "about us" available on this website.  Not to mention, it in no way is an indictment of ALL or even MOST police officers.  Lol.  Silly.


----------



## bucs90 (Mar 13, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



They love science and math....until science and math supports cops. 

The number of corrupt cops relative to the number of total cops is so tiny. They need to be removed for sure. But this much outrage...and these cops didnt even do anything wrong...is insane.

Its like having a million man march to protest a few 12 inch pot holes on the 2000 mile Interstate 95.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 13, 2015)

Sonny Clark said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Sonny Clark said:
> ...



Do you not understand that both the prosecutor and the defendant have their own experts and that all agreed with the officer's version of events?  The people who were trying to indict the officer had their OWN forensic experts that also agreed with the officer's version of events.  IOW, he shot the man in self defense.


----------



## Sonny Clark (Mar 13, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


After reading about many court cases where evidence was mishandled, tainted, and improperly processed, I don't trust any of them. We have many innocent citizens in our prisons today due to bad tests results, tainted evidence, and intentional improper testing. There's even a case where the FBI lab in Texas was caught giving the wrong test results in a case. I don't trust anyone connect to, or associated with the government.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 13, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...



I agree.  The liberals will attach like a leach to any story that indicts the police as being "racist."  It's absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Mar 13, 2015)

daws101 said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



Oh really? And how many arguments have you won with that attitude?


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 13, 2015)

Sonny Clark said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Sonny Clark said:
> ...



Well, that's your own paranoia.  I, for one, can agree that yes corruption exists and has occurred.  It could happen far more than we even know, but that does not mean that MOST police or other authority figures are corrupt and enjoy shooting young black men.  That is just not the case.  Police officers have to undergo psychiatric evaluations on a regular basis.


----------



## Sonny Clark (Mar 13, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


There was only one side of the story to investigate and prove. The evidence examined had no story of the event other than the cop's story. The other story couldn't be told due to the other party being dead. No one actually saw Mr. Brown reach for the officer's weapon, while the officer was seated in his vehicle. The blood could've been the result of the office attacking Mr. Brown. There's no video, and witnesses were cherry picked. In addition, since Mr. Brown is dead, there's nothing to dispute the officer's word, nor how the evidence points in only one direction.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 13, 2015)

Sonny Clark said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Sonny Clark said:
> ...



The physical evidence in the Michael Brown case supported the officer updated with DNA evidence - The Washington Post


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 13, 2015)

Sonny Clark said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Sonny Clark said:
> ...



Wrong again.  Read the link in my prior post #839 please.


----------



## Sonny Clark (Mar 13, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...


I have never ever said nor implied that they enjoy or like to shoot black people. I have never ever said anything about cops singling out one race or the other. Cops spread their murder, brutality, and other disgusting acts around, and not confine it to one race of people.


----------



## bucs90 (Mar 13, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...



You're exactly right.

Unfortunately. ..we live in the digital world. Many of these morons feel more sense of community on their facebook page than their own town. So...when 5 incidents of a bad police encounter from Anywhere USA pops up on their Facebook page...in their rotted brain they think thats how all cops are. 

But...they dont realize their OWN local police have rarely had these incidents. They assume all the cops around them physically are just like the handful they see on YouTube and Facebook.  

If my local police had a bad incident almost daily or weekly...id be very upset. But they dont. Its usually like 1 every 5-10 years.

But in this fake world they've created on Facebook and Twitter....they see a "bad cop" story...somewhere or anywhere...and in some fucked up way their brain interprets that digital world as THEIR community.


----------



## Sonny Clark (Mar 13, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Thanks, but I've read the reports, several weeks ago. Unless that links has something recent and new, I'm familiar with the evidence and tests done on the blood, gun powder, position of the body, etc. etc.


----------



## bucs90 (Mar 13, 2015)

Sonny Clark said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Sonny Clark said:
> ...



They do? I live in Charleston SC. State with one of the highest violent crime rates in America.  I see many of our thousands of Charleston area cops every day.

I never see them murder people or beat people or any of that shit. Our guys are wonderful. Even the one who got me speeding. 

Id guess most fair citizens would say the same .


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 13, 2015)

Sonny Clark said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Sonny Clark said:
> ...



Well, ALL of the evidence corroborates the officer's story of what happened.  

And something for YOU to consider before making false allegations with absolutely NO supporting evidence.  

What the forensic evidence says about Michael Brown s death

 I want to reiterate that medical examiners, forensic pathologists are not police. We’re not cops. We are independent practitioners. We’re physicians. And Saint Louis Medical Examiner is an independent agency and is part of the Department of Health, not the police.

They’re not in the business of covering up for the police. They’re in the business of collecting evidence and documenting it. And you have to understand that all that evidence eventually becomes public record. So whether a family trusts it or distrusts it — and it’s perfectly understandable that people will distrust public agencies when there has been a death in the police custody or an officer-involved shooting. That is understandable.

But these are physicians at the medical examiner’s office. And they are collecting the evidence and that evidence will be presented to the grand jury. And whether they indict or not, it will eventually all become public. So there will be complete scrutiny. There will be access to all that information. And it will eventually come to light. We just have to let the justice system do its thing, take its time, and be cautious and understanding as that happens.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Mar 13, 2015)

Sonny Clark said:


> There was only one side of the story to investigate and prove



There were two. There always is, there always will be.

The claim Wilson shot Brown with his hands up was a side, the claim Wilson shot Brown in self defense was the other. This insistence that there be only one side to a tragedy like this is what causes more tragedy, including the shooting of those two cops.

Justice is impartial, justice is blind. It sees no skin color or ethnicity, religion or creed. It is JUSTICE.


----------



## Sonny Clark (Mar 13, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


I'm NOT a LIBERAL. And, I have never ever said that cops are racist.


----------



## Sonny Clark (Mar 13, 2015)

TemplarKormac said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > There was only one side of the story to investigate and prove
> ...


Where is the side of the story that disputes the cops claim that Mr. Brown reached for the cops weapon while his arm was inside the cop's vehicle?


----------



## Sonny Clark (Mar 13, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


It's been know to have happened. Are you saying that bias never enters into police cases?


----------



## bucs90 (Mar 13, 2015)

Sonny Clark said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...



So out of 900, 000 cops...how many are corrupt? 9, 000 would be 1%. 45, 000 would be only 5%.

Id love to see 45, 000 links.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 13, 2015)

Sonny Clark said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...



Then what IS it that you are trying to say about the police?


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 13, 2015)

Sonny Clark said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Sonny Clark said:
> ...



Sure it has and will in the future, but there is nothing to indicate that in this particular case besides some angry black people.


----------



## Sonny Clark (Mar 13, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


I'm not trying to say anything about cops. I have said everything that I wanted to say about the low-life sorry POS.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Mar 13, 2015)

Sonny Clark said:


> There's no video, and witnesses were cherry picked.



That's nonsense. I read the witness statements myself. 

There was no video, but audio. 

Audio of gunshots federal autopsy released in Michael Brown shooting - The Washington Post


----------



## TemplarKormac (Mar 13, 2015)

Sonny Clark said:


> I have said everything that I wanted to say about the low-life sorry POS.



So in not so many words, you think cops are sorry pieces of shit. Carry on.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 13, 2015)

Sonny Clark said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Sonny Clark said:
> ...



The forensics examination agrees with the cop's story.  The Grand Jury did not indict the Officer Wilson because the evidence agreed with his version of events, including forensic evidence such as gun powder, blood, and trajectory of bullets.  None of the evidence went against his version of events.  It has nothing to do with corruption in this instance.  The officer was within his right to defend himself against this person.


----------



## Sonny Clark (Mar 13, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


I agree, nothing so far has come out about the tests not being correct. And, it may never come out. The tests may have been done on the up and up, who knows. Also, the witnesses may have been questioned at length for both sides, but we'll never know for sure because some witnesses were dismissed as liars. It was handled by people that had a dog in the fight. No outside independent sources, some witnesses dismissed, no word on the two construction workers that witnessed the actual shooting, and was on video the second it happened. So, can any of us be sure that everything was handled correctly, fairly, and above board?


----------



## Sonny Clark (Mar 13, 2015)

TemplarKormac said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > I have said everything that I wanted to say about the low-life sorry POS.
> ...


Yes, that is correct.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Mar 13, 2015)

Not to mention falsifying or tampering with evidence and/or coercing witnesses is a punishable felony. Sonny, really, take off the tin foil hat please.


----------



## Sonny Clark (Mar 13, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...


There was only one story, the cop's. A dead man can't talk and give his story.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 13, 2015)

Sonny Clark said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Sonny Clark said:
> ...



Yes, I believe the officer's story.  It aligns with the forensics evidence and other eye witness accounts (which are always questionable anyways, which is why we rely more on forensic physical evidence).  Unless you can prove that the forensics experts are also corrupt, then you've got nothing at all to argue about here.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 13, 2015)

Sonny Clark said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Sonny Clark said:
> ...



The forensics evidence tells the story of what actually happened.  Everything aligned with the officer's versions of events, including trajectory, blood spatter, gun powder burns, etc.  There is absolutely no evidence of any corruption involved.


----------



## Sonny Clark (Mar 13, 2015)

TemplarKormac said:


> Not to mention falsifying evidence and coercing witnesses is a punishable felony. Sonny, really, take off the tin foil hat please.


No hat. sorry. So, do I have to swallow the BS to keep from being called crazy, insane, prejudice, blind, deaf, and dreaming in a fairy tale world?


----------



## Sonny Clark (Mar 13, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


You're entitle to believe anything that you want to believe, that's your right, I respect that right.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 13, 2015)

Sonny Clark said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Sonny Clark said:
> ...



Yes, here in America, we routinely use forensics data to determine the exact scenario, and when a person is guilty of murder and/or is lying, the forensic evidence will show that to be the case.  When the suspects version of events aligns exactly with the physical evidence presented in the autopsy, then it is pretty much cut and dried . . . unless you are accusing the forensic pathologists of being corrupt too?


----------



## Sonny Clark (Mar 13, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


You're entitle to believe that, it's your right.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 13, 2015)

Sonny Clark said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Sonny Clark said:
> ...



Well, so are you, but what you are essentially doing is ignoring the very good physical evidence gleaned from several different autopsies to say that the police are corrupt.  You have absolutely NO evidence to base your allegations on, except for the fact that you apparently have some disdain for police officers.


----------



## bucs90 (Mar 13, 2015)

So I guess in broad daylight the cops cleaned up the damning blood splatter and powder residue...and then used a brush and tear dropper I guess...to reapply gunshot residue and blood splatter to rig the crime scene? All while everyone watched? 

Or did they tow the car and body to their super secret island warehouse they share with Dr. Evil and rig up the crime scene....and then called the DA and DOJ and said "Muwahahahaha we are ready for you to inspect it now".


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 13, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> So I guess in broad daylight the cops cleaned up the damning blood splatter and powder residue...and then used a brush and tear dropper I guess...to reapply gunshot residue and blood splatter to rig the crime scene? All while everyone watched?
> 
> Or did they tow the car and body to their super secret island warehouse they share with Dr. Evil and rig up the crime scene....and then called the DA and DOJ and said "Muwahahahaha we are ready for you to inspect it now".



I couldn't decide whether to rate this post with a funny or an agree.  All of these options are leaving me quite indecisive.    Do we really need ALL of these ratings?  I don't think so.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Mar 13, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Your feelings are not evidence.  The reports etc are evidence.  You have to rebut.  No one else has to do anything except point that out to you until you do.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Mar 13, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...


ChrisL admits she has nothing.  Thank You.


----------



## bucs90 (Mar 13, 2015)

Heres what the anti cop idiots dont realize.

How many jobs and careers were on the line IF they rigged the evidence and falsified the story...and lied to the FBI and DOJ and got caught? Thats jail time.

Now....they had NO CLUE what random video COULD have shown up on thr CNN or MSNBC news desk. Some random citizen in an apartment MIGHT have filmed it...and just sat on the video for months. Video is everywhere. 

And if you think all those government officials would risk THEIR job and freedom on behalf of one lowly ghetto street cop....then you have no idea just how little most beaurocrats think of street cops. They'll throw a cop under a bus instantly if they need to.


But you want me to think they did this big cover up...and rolled the dice and just hoped a video didnt pop up? Hell no.

30 years ago....maybe. But video is everywhere and no beaurocrat is risking it to cover for a damn street level cop.


----------



## bucs90 (Mar 13, 2015)

And who knows...some loner hermit who was videotaping the incident but has been scared to show it....may pop up in June with a video showing Darren Wilson execute Brown in cold blood while surrendering and no fight ever occurred.

And all.those people would be charged with falsification of evidence and lying to the FBI and DOJ. And many beaurocrats would lose careers.

Which...is why there was no cover up.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Mar 13, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Entirely predictable. Anyone who doesn't agree with Sonny's version of events is corrupt. Any evidence that doesn't support his argument is falsified, any witness whose testimony doesn't support his argument must have been cherry picked. One vast conspiracy against a poor black boy shot by a villainous white cop.

This is enough to make anyone's head spin.


----------



## Sonny Clark (Mar 13, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


There was no suspects version of events. The suspect was dead and unable to give his side on the events. And, yes, anyone chosen by law enforcement that is directly tied to or associated with them, is very capable of being biased. It's not unheard of.


----------



## Sonny Clark (Mar 13, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> And who knows...some loner hermit who was videotaping the incident but has been scared to show it....may pop up in June with a video showing Darren Wilson execute Brown in cold blood while surrendering and no fight ever occurred.
> 
> And all.those people would be charged with falsification of evidence and lying to the FBI and DOJ. And many beaurocrats would lose careers.
> 
> Which...is why there was no cover up.


I doubt very seriously anyone is ever going to come forth with anything remotely close to what have described. I believe everything that could be put on the table has already been put on the table.


----------



## bucs90 (Mar 13, 2015)

Sonny Clark said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Sonny Clark said:
> ...



So when faced with the findings...you just resort to saying the falsified the evidence?


----------



## bucs90 (Mar 13, 2015)

Sonny Clark said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > And who knows...some loner hermit who was videotaping the incident but has been scared to show it....may pop up in June with a video showing Darren Wilson execute Brown in cold blood while surrendering and no fight ever occurred.
> ...



Would you bet your freedom and career on it? No modern beaurocrat is gonna cover up for a lowly street cop...and just hope some new video doesnt pop up. For a fellow politician or rich guy...maybe. But you dont realize just how little mayors and politicians give a shit about street level cops. Especially in the video era.


----------



## suplex3000 (Mar 13, 2015)

If Ferguson cops can't see the people shooting at them or anyone else or if they see shooters but cannot shoot back without endangering innocents then they should LEAVE THE SCENE. Their presence is inflammatory and if they make more mistakes they run the risk of more people from the community taking up arms against them.


----------



## Sonny Clark (Mar 13, 2015)

TemplarKormac said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Sonny Clark said:
> ...


That is silly, pathetic, and ridiculous, to say the least. People can disagree with me, and that's fine, no problem. I would never ever say that they're corrupt. very silly to say that, really. Also, I have never ever said that anything was falsified. I said that it was possible, not that it did happen. You're just trying to be funny and ridiculous at the same time. Please  don't say that I have said something that I have not said. Thanks.


----------



## bucs90 (Mar 13, 2015)

Sonny Clark said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Sonny Clark said:
> ...



By THAT logic...if a woman shot a man dead who was trying to rape her...you'd have to charge her with murder since...well...the dead guy cant testify. 

Right?


----------



## Sonny Clark (Mar 13, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...


No, I wouldn't bet the farm on it, but I do think that it's very unlikely that anything new will pop up in the future. Just my personal opinion.


----------



## bucs90 (Mar 13, 2015)

suplex3000 said:


> If Ferguson cops can't see the people shooting at them or anyone else or if they see shooters but cannot shoot back without endangering innocents then they should LEAVE THE SCENE. Their presence is inflammatory and if they make more mistakes they run the risk of more people from the community taking up arms against them.



Flee? They're at their own police department.  Should they turn it into a fortress?


----------



## Sonny Clark (Mar 13, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


There would have to be more than her word. If that be the case, then anyone could shoot anyone and claim self defense, rape, fearing for their safety or life, or that someone intended to do harm to a family member. There has to be more than just the boy crying wolf.


----------



## bucs90 (Mar 13, 2015)

Sonny Clark said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Sonny Clark said:
> ...



I agree. But they arent gonna risk it.

In fact...id be more willing to accept that Wilson simply overreacted and shot in panic vs. saying any evidence was tamperes with. I dont believe either. But high ranking officials tampering with evidence on an event that happened in broad daylight in the camera era....no way. Especially not just to protect a low level street cop.


----------



## bucs90 (Mar 13, 2015)

Sonny Clark said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Sonny Clark said:
> ...



So you'd arrest a woman who shot a man trying to rape her....just because the dead guy cant talk? Wow.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Mar 13, 2015)

suplex3000 said:


> If Ferguson cops can't see the people shooting at them or anyone else or if they see shooters but cannot shoot back without endangering innocents then they should LEAVE THE SCENE. Their presence is inflammatory and if they make more mistakes they run the risk of more people from the community taking up arms against them.



And this is perhaps the most ignorant post I've ever seen. Cops aren't omnipotent. They can't be in two places at once. Cops are authorized to use deadly force to defend themselves or the lives of innocent bystanders. If cops don't do their jobs, people will start taking up arms against each other in great numbers.

People want law and order in this country, but despise cops who enforce it. A colossal irony.


----------



## Sonny Clark (Mar 13, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...


There were no videos taken of the events. And, there are many ways to have evidence tampered with. The one directing the show could have down-line puppets do the contacting and communicating. The mafia bosses have others doing their dirty work and it can't be traced back to the boss.


----------



## Sonny Clark (Mar 13, 2015)

TemplarKormac said:


> suplex3000 said:
> 
> 
> > If Ferguson cops can't see the people shooting at them or anyone else or if they see shooters but cannot shoot back without endangering innocents then they should LEAVE THE SCENE. Their presence is inflammatory and if they make more mistakes they run the risk of more people from the community taking up arms against them.
> ...


Cops are a necessity. Cops are very much needed. Cops are vital to society. Cops are important pieces of the civil and orderly puzzle. We need cops.


----------



## bucs90 (Mar 13, 2015)

TemplarKormac said:


> suplex3000 said:
> 
> 
> > If Ferguson cops can't see the people shooting at them or anyone else or if they see shooters but cannot shoot back without endangering innocents then they should LEAVE THE SCENE. Their presence is inflammatory and if they make more mistakes they run the risk of more people from the community taking up arms against them.
> ...



Its very interesting.  It takes us back to the origins of policing.  In England. The military red coats were the police and people hated them. So they invented constables. Called "cops" due to the copper badges they wore. Cops wore blue to contrast the red coats image.

But in the end...any force who is tasked with making people who break rules follow rules...will eventually use force and its gonna be ugly.

Its why in America the military is beloved and cops often arent. But if the Army took over policing. ..like in Old England....the people would hate the military.


----------



## Sonny Clark (Mar 13, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...


Nope, sure wouldn't arrest her. I would have to first examine the scene, dig into their back ground. Check to see if they had a sexual relationship prior to the incident. Talk to friends, neighbors, and check cell phone and computer records to see if they had been arguing. I'd do a complete and thorough investigation first before I did anything. I'd have to be absolutely positive of guilt before I arrested her. I'd do my homework first class, no stones unturned. Taking someone's freedom is a serious matter. You don't do that unless you're 110% positive that you're right. Circumstantial evidence and cases should never make it inside a courtroom.


----------



## bucs90 (Mar 13, 2015)

Sonny Clark said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Sonny Clark said:
> ...



I see your theory...its just so improbable. Government is every man for himself. No beaurocrat is taking a chance to cover for a street cop. Its why cops have unions and FOPs. They get thrown under the bus all the time. 

Look at the chaos this caused. For the Missouri governor and sheriffs and chiefs and all the higher up politicians. ...it would've been SO MUCH easier if evidence showed the cop committed a crime and just charged him.

Look up Charlotte police. They charged a cop with murder the SAME NIGHT he shot a guy. And...in that case...the cop was absolutely wrong. 

In this era...no one higher up is covering for a street cop. If the evidence isnt there though...they wont charge him.


----------



## bucs90 (Mar 13, 2015)

Sonny Clark said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Sonny Clark said:
> ...



You're exactly right. And thats why Wilson wasnt charged. See? That was easy!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Mar 13, 2015)

Which does not change that Wilson was right and the FPD may need to be changed out.


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 13, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...


Who said the man was trying to rape her?


----------



## Sonny Clark (Mar 13, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > suplex3000 said:
> ...


People would only hate them if they did as cops do today. When cops show little or no respect for the people they are entrusted to protect and to serve, naturally they're going to be hated. If cops showed the same respect that they would want themselves, people would enjoy their presents, and want them around. Cops get what they deserve.


----------



## Sonny Clark (Mar 13, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Sonny Clark said:
> ...


It's always about proof positive. Nothing else is justice.


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 13, 2015)

Sonny Clark said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...


You see this behavior when cops actually show respect. I have 2 in my family that have zero trouble in the toughest of neighborhoods. People trust them.


----------



## Sonny Clark (Mar 13, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...


That's all it takes. What goes around, comes around. Give respect, and respect will be given back in return. Respect other people, and people will respect you. It's the same principle we all should live by, cops included.


----------



## Sonny Clark (Mar 13, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...


The way it should've been handled is for authorities to come out and say that, "as far as they could tell by what little evidence they had, considering the fact Mr. Brown was not able to dispute the events, and since there were no videos and eye witnesses that could be believed, ( many were dismissed ), Mr. Wilson will not be charged at this time." That would have settled it without either side judged guilty of a crime. Mr. Brown, had he lived, would have served time for robbery and possibly resisting arrest. Mr. Wilson would have returned to duty and watched for awhile since he did kill a man, and that killing remained disputed.


----------



## Sonny Clark (Mar 13, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...


Mr. Wilson wasn't charged because his was the only side presented for investigation.


----------



## Sonny Clark (Mar 13, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


I have never said any evidence was falsified. I said that it's possible that evidence could've been tampered with, tainted, of that the test results could've been reported wrong. I have never said that anything was falsified.


----------



## Sonny Clark (Mar 13, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...


The stories are true, they happen every single day. If you can dispute the stories, then by all means do so. If can prove they are fabricated, lies, and imagination, then please do so. That sites has new stories about bad cops every single day, hundreds of them. Of course, cop lovers are going to dispute the stories without any proof, just saying they are not representative is good enough. Try reading it each day and see how many cops are bad. I dare you. And, of course some of them aren't indicted, nor convicted, because most of the time cops get a free pass. How many cops are in our prisons? How much money has been paid out to settle claims against abusive cops? Dismiss it if you want, but hiding from facts doesn't change anything.


----------



## Sonny Clark (Mar 13, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Well, I can say that the evidence was compared to just one side of the story. I can say that an independent outside source wasn't called in to avoid a possible conflict of interest. I can say that some witnesses were dismissed. I can say that government investigating government leaves a lot to be desired.


----------



## Sonny Clark (Mar 13, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


I haven't ignored anything, nothing. I have no evidence, and neither do you. Each of us has to form an opinion based on what we know for a fact.


----------



## Sonny Clark (Mar 13, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Sonny Clark said:
> ...


The reports are subject to debate. What evidence was allowed? What witnesses were accepted? There was only one side of the story given, no one was alive to dispute it. The government's people did the testing and interviews. There were no videos, or witnesses to what took place inside the officer's vehicle.


----------



## Sonny Clark (Mar 13, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


I have never ever said anything was falsified, never. Please show where I have ever said that. Thanks.


----------



## Sonny Clark (Mar 13, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Ridiculous, to say the least.


----------



## bucs90 (Mar 13, 2015)

Sonny Clark said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Sonny Clark said:
> ...



But in the woman rape scenario I gave you...you said you wouldnt charge her...even though only her side can be told.

So which is it? Should a person always be presumed somewhat guilty when they kill someone in alleged self defense...since only their side of the story can be told?


----------



## Sonny Clark (Mar 13, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Unvalidated or Improper Forensic Science The Innocence Project


----------



## bucs90 (Mar 13, 2015)

Sonny Clark said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Sonny Clark said:
> ...



Hundreds per day? At 100 per day...that'd be 36, 500 in a year. Far too many.

But still less than 5% of all cops. 

The math for cop hate...just doesnt add up.

As a group cops are among the least criminal and corrupt in our society.


----------



## Sonny Clark (Mar 13, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...


Unvalidated or Improper Forensic Science The Innocence Project


----------



## JakeStarkey (Mar 13, 2015)

Sonny Clark said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



So what, Sonny?  What do you have in rebuttal.  You need far more than questions.


----------



## Sonny Clark (Mar 13, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Unvalidated or Improper Forensic Science The Innocence Project


----------



## Sonny Clark (Mar 13, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


Unvalidated or Improper Forensic Science The Innocence Project


----------



## bucs90 (Mar 13, 2015)

The DOJ really wanted to charge Wilson. Badly.

The evidence just doesnt exist...because he committed NO CRIME.


----------



## Sonny Clark (Mar 13, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Unvalidated or Improper Forensic Science The Innocence Project


----------



## Sonny Clark (Mar 13, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...


It takes proof. You don't send someone to prison on "could've been", "might have been", "my gut feelings tell s me", "it's possible", "kinda believable", or anything other than hard rock solid undeniable, undisputable concrete evidence.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Mar 13, 2015)

Wilson was blameless: that is the only vialbe conclusion to all of the evidence.


----------



## bucs90 (Mar 13, 2015)

Sonny...reposting the same link over and over is childish.

If your argument is that forensic science isnt perfect...well obviously. No science is. I fully support continued efforts to improve forensics and crime scene analysis. Always room to improve.

Doesnt make Darren Wilson guilty.


----------



## bucs90 (Mar 13, 2015)

Sonny Clark said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Sonny Clark said:
> ...



Exactly right...and thats why Darren Wilson remains innocent.


----------



## Sonny Clark (Mar 13, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


It happens every single day somewhere in this country.

Filming Cops


----------



## Sonny Clark (Mar 13, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


Filming Cops

Unvalidated or Improper Forensic Science The Innocence Project


----------



## Sonny Clark (Mar 13, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...


There was no proof one way or the other. Only one side was heard from.


----------



## Sonny Clark (Mar 13, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> Wilson was blameless: that is the only vialbe conclusion to all of the evidence.


Unvalidated or Improper Forensic Science The Innocence Project


----------



## bucs90 (Mar 13, 2015)

Sonny Clark said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Sonny Clark said:
> ...



Ok. You're impossible to debate when you childishly just deny whats known. This crime scene was studied as intensely as the Boston marathon bombing. And all.evidence supports Wilson.

Case closed. War Eagle.


----------



## Sonny Clark (Mar 13, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> The DOJ really wanted to charge Wilson. Badly.
> 
> The evidence just doesnt exist...because he committed NO CRIME.


Unvalidated or Improper Forensic Science The Innocence Project


----------



## Sonny Clark (Mar 13, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...


Unvalidated or Improper Forensic Science The Innocence Project

Filming Cops

I'm NOT childish. I have given my side and have listened to your side. We have both expressed our opinions. So, what's childish about that? Please explain. Thanks. Giiving my side of the discussion is not childish.


----------



## Sonny Clark (Mar 13, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> Sonny...reposting the same link over and over is childish.
> 
> If your argument is that forensic science isnt perfect...well obviously. No science is. I fully support continued efforts to improve forensics and crime scene analysis. Always room to improve.
> 
> Doesnt make Darren Wilson guilty.


No, it doesn't make him guilty of anything, and I have never ever said that it did. He is neither guilty nor innocent due to the facts as I have presented them over and over and over. And supporting my opinion with links is a last resort. If you consider links to back one's claim childish, then almost everyone on this forum is childish.


----------



## bucs90 (Mar 13, 2015)

Sonny Clark said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Sonny Clark said:
> ...



All you do now is repost the same links over and over. Kids argue like that. Your "filming cops" link? Shows criminals who wore a uniform and thank God they got arrested (so much for the myth that cops never get arrested). But its a few dozen stories...out of nearly a million cops.

I bet I can post stories about lawyers and doctors and carpenters and teachers getting arrested to. Does that make all their peers guilty? Of course not.

Cop haters just hate authority being granted to anyone over them. Thats the pure root of it.


----------



## Sonny Clark (Mar 13, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...


ROLL TIDE  !!!!  GO BAM GO  !!!!!


----------



## bucs90 (Mar 13, 2015)

Sonny Clark said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Sonny...reposting the same link over and over is childish.
> ...



He is innocent until proven guilty. Innocent. 

Your link proves what? That a small % of a larger group.of humans were arrested? No shit. Thats true for all groups. Show me a group of humans without criminals in their midst?


----------



## Sonny Clark (Mar 13, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...


I'll bet I can post articles about almost every single profession being corrupt in some way, shape, form, or fashion. But, this conversation is about cops, nothing more.  And, If posting links to back your opinion is childish, then almost every member of this forum is childish. I posted them as a last resort to prove testing is flawed, which is an argument mentioned many many times during this conversation. And, the link about filming cops also backs my opinion as to dirty cops, which happens every single day somewhere in this country. Several site report it every day. I'm expressing my opinion the same as all of you are expressing yours, nothing more.


----------



## Sonny Clark (Mar 13, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...


Yes, you're correct. Almost all professions have crooks, dishonest people, and those that act uncivil, I agree. But, this conversation is about dirty cops. nothing more.


----------



## Sonny Clark (Mar 13, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...


It's not about hating cops or anyone else. It's about right and wrong, justice, and the abuse of power and authority, nothing more. Hate has absolutely nothing to do with it. It's seeing reality and not living in a fairy tale world looking at everything as rosy and pure.


----------



## bucs90 (Mar 13, 2015)

Sonny Clark said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Sonny Clark said:
> ...



True. There are about 900,000 cops in America.  Or...about the population of Charlotte, NC.

I bet every day...someone in Charlotte does something wrong. But...the vast majority of charlotte residents are good law abiding folks.

Thats the point. The outrage is so badly disproportionate to the problem of corrupt cops because the % is so tiny.

Handle the bad ones. Which your link shows the authorities are by firing amd arresting them. 

But national outrage and riots and shooting innocent officers over a problem that is so relatively tiny...is absurd.


----------



## gtopa1 (Mar 13, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> > Steve_McGarrett said:
> ...



I agree with that wrt police and black targets. If a target is a criminal and a danger to police I refuse to call them a victim. The innocent black victims of black crime is my main concern. The vast majority of innocent blacks are killed by guilty blacks!! Seems to be the apologists are at work trying to paint all black deaths as other than the fault of black crims. The sanitising of black crime as being "other people's fault"..ie, whiteys, is a disgusting tactic used by the usual suspects...and surprise surprise; they're usually up to their armpits in the Democratic Party. Ferguson has shown that the "hands up" fools have been dudded by their leaders. Let me put it this way: the facts do not support the claim that there was a victim!! There was an episode of self defense.



Greg


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 13, 2015)

Sonny Clark said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Sonny Clark said:
> ...



Yes it was.  You are wrong again!!!  Both sides got to have their own forensics experts.


----------



## gtopa1 (Mar 13, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Are you saying that a report by a guy with an agenda is somehow valid? Holder has made comments that prejudged the Police in Ferguson. It is nothing more than a vapid self serving diatribe.

Obama Holder Sharpton Stoke Flames Ferguson Officers Shot - Breitbart

Greg


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 13, 2015)

Sonny Clark said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Sonny Clark said:
> ...



And you have provided no evidence that such is the case in this particular Michael Brown shooting.  So what are you arguing about?


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 13, 2015)

gtopa1 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > gtopa1 said:
> ...



I think that a lot black-on-black homicides are gang related and are not exactly "innocent."  Lol.


----------



## gtopa1 (Mar 13, 2015)

From my previous source:



> And so anti-police rage boils to the surface, encouraged by the White House, encouraged by the Attorney General, and encouraged by its media sycophants. Innocent men are shot. And all of those who helped label cops racist throw up their hands in faux horror.



Thank you cop killers!!

Greg


----------



## gtopa1 (Mar 13, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Very much so, but the number of innocent blacks murdered is far and away by blacks. That some black crims are killed by police is only to be expected. Has anyone quoted an example of an INNOCENT black guy killed by police??

None??

Greg


----------



## gtopa1 (Mar 13, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Oh: and well done the Patriots.

Greg


----------



## airplanemechanic (Mar 13, 2015)

gtopa1 said:


> Very much so, but the number of innocent blacks murdered is far and away by blacks.



According to the BJS, 93% of blacks are killed by other blacks. 

Why doesn't Al nosoSharpton address that?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Mar 13, 2015)

Sonny Clark said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Wilson was blameless: that is the only vialbe conclusion to all of the evidence.
> ...


Nonsense.  The only invalidated or improper part of this is your questions: you have no basis to challenge the findings.  This is over.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Mar 13, 2015)

gtopa1 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


You have an agenda, Greg, and by that standard is questionable as the guy who authorized the report.

You have to do more than say "I disagree" to have any weight in this discussion.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 13, 2015)

airplanemechanic said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> > Very much so, but the number of innocent blacks murdered is far and away by blacks.
> ...



Because they want to blame it on white police officers.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 13, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



WTH?  He is participating in the thread.  Who do you think YOU are anyways?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Mar 13, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > gtopa1 said:
> ...


I am the guy who tells you when you are full of it, just as did the jerk who has an agenda questions someone else who has an agenda.  Ese?


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 13, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



No,sorry, you are not.  You do not tell me or other people what to do around here.    I think you need to relax.  This forum is about participation.  Greg is not even of this country, IIRC, he is an Australian.  And he does not seem to have an agenda at all to me, but is merely participating and giving his opinions on the topic.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Mar 13, 2015)

Have done it and will continue to do it.  The forum is about being called out for hyper partisanship when necessary, among other things.  I don't care if Greg is an Austrian.  Yeah, he has an agenda but won't apply the same standard to himself.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 14, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> Have done it and will continue to do it.  The forum is about being called out for hyper partisanship when necessary, among other things.  I don't care if Greg is an Austrian.  Yeah, he has an agenda but won't apply the same standard to himself.



Well, don't be surprised when nobody listens to you because you sound silly.    Greg is FAR from being hyperpartisan anyways.  Obviously you haven't read many of his posts.  Also, he is entitled to share his opinions whether you like them or agree with them or not.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Mar 14, 2015)

Have read his and your posts.  Yes, you are being partisan.  The facts about Ferguson are quite clear.  Wilson was justified in shooting Brown.  FPD needs to be replaced.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 14, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> Have read his and your posts.  Yes, you are being partisan.  The facts about Ferguson are quite clear.  Wilson was justified in shooting Brown.  FPD needs to be replaced.



If he was justified in shooting him, why do you think the FPD needs to be replaced?  And who, pray tell, do you want to replace them with?  What exactly are you saying here?  You want the entire police force to be fired?  And how far up the rungs would you want to go?  The Chief of Police?  The Mayor?  Who else are you going to crucify and for what reason?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Mar 14, 2015)

Just because Wilson had a righteous shoot does not mean the DOJ should not do a  righteous shoot on the FPD.

DOJ has done it before and DOJ will figure out how much has to be done.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 14, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> Just because Wilson had a righteous shoot does not mean the DOJ should not do a  righteous shoot on the FPD.
> 
> DOJ has done it before and DOJ will figure out how much has to be done.



But you didn't answer my question.  Are you actually accusing the ENTIRE police department of corruption?  And just how far up the rungs do you want to take this?  Are you just wanting the patrol officers fired, who are actually following orders of their superiors?  Where does this paranoia stop?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Mar 14, 2015)

Since the paranoia is in your head, ChrisL, your questions are not important enough to me to answer.  I will trust the DOJ on this.  It had to do the same thing to an East Texas police force.  It is what it is, and it won't change.


----------



## gtopa1 (Mar 14, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



uh:huh...so I make a statement and back it up with a link that shows the statement is valid and that's not enough??

And you have supported your position how?

As for my agenda...it's not one of those "subconscious" racism ones that the left likes to blurt when one wonders why most blacks are murdered by other blacks?? Or why the black stats on crime are out of proportion to the actual population? Or why I want America to be colour blind in all things so object to the obnoxious misrepresentation of the position by the so called "black leaders"?? 

lol

You funny, mahn!!

Greg


----------



## gtopa1 (Mar 14, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



uh:huh...so I make a statement and back it up with a link that shows the statement is valid and that's not enough??

And you have supported your position how?

As for my agenda...it's not one of those "subconscious" racism ones that the left likes to blurt when one wonders why most blacks are murdered by other blacks?? Or why the black stats on crime are out of proportion to the actual population? Or why I want America to be colour blind in all things so object to the obnoxious misrepresentation of the position by the so called "black leaders"?? 

lol

You funny, mahn!!

Greg


----------



## gtopa1 (Mar 14, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Have read his and your posts.  Yes, you are being partisan.  The facts about Ferguson are quite clear.  Wilson was justified in shooting Brown.  FPD needs to be replaced.
> ...



No no, ChrisL; Jake is correct. Heads must roll and that should be the one AT THE TOP!!!

Holder first...oh snap, he's gone....and whoever is above him!!!

Greg


----------



## gtopa1 (Mar 14, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> Just because Wilson had a righteous shoot does not mean the DOJ should not do a  righteous shoot on the FPD.
> 
> DOJ has done it before and DOJ will figure out how much has to be done.



You advocating a "righteous shoot" on the FPD...you mean like Waco??

Greg


----------



## gtopa1 (Mar 14, 2015)

Demokkkrat family snaps....behaving "righteously"..



> Just because Wilson had a righteous shoot does not mean the DOJ should not do a righteous shoot on the FPD.









Now instead of using stupid white folk to do the lynchings the Dems want to use stupid black folk???? The only thing consistent is Dems are attached to lynching!!!

Greg


----------



## JakeStarkey (Mar 14, 2015)

Greg, breitbart is giving an opinion, which you like.

So what?  Opinion is an opinion.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Mar 14, 2015)

gtopa1 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Just because Wilson had a righteous shoot does not mean the DOJ should not do a  righteous shoot on the FPD.
> ...


Fallacious comparison, Greg.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Mar 14, 2015)

gtopa1 said:


> Demokkkrat family snaps....behaving "righteously"..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Conservatives* love lynchings.  You are not any good at this at all.


----------



## bgr39 (Mar 14, 2015)

Sonny Clark said:


> RandomVariable said:
> 
> 
> > Sonny Clark said:
> ...




  I shoot targets, not people.
  BUT, If the life of my loved ones or I "become the issue", I will make an exception.


----------



## Maxx (Mar 14, 2015)




----------



## daws101 (Mar 14, 2015)

TemplarKormac said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...


all of them..


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 14, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> > Demokkkrat family snaps....behaving "righteously"..
> ...



Sorry, the original KKK was made up of democrats.  

KKK Terrorist Arm of the Democratic Party National Black Republican Association


----------



## JakeStarkey (Mar 14, 2015)

"Sorry, the original KKK was made up of" *conservatives*, and now as well.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Mar 14, 2015)

The thread title should read: “Breaking: Two Police Officers Shot Outside Ferguson Police Department, many on the right attempt to exploit the tragedy for some perceived partisan gain.”


----------



## Mac1958 (Mar 14, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> The DOJ really wanted to charge Wilson. Badly.
> 
> The evidence just doesnt exist...because he committed NO CRIME.


It's almost irrelevant at this point.

The PC Police was able to destroy him and intimidate other cops.

Mission accomplished.

.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Mar 14, 2015)

PC Police?  Stupid.  Bad department, gotta go.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Mar 14, 2015)

daws101 said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



Right, lets see some links. Normally, when someone says "I don't have to prove anything" it usually means they have no argument and are not willing to prove their position.

Battleship mouth; rowboat ass.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Mar 14, 2015)

Daws and TK: who made the first affirmation?

That person has to provide something other than opinion, unless it is going to be a "I think"discussion.


----------



## gtopa1 (Mar 14, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> > Demokkkrat family snaps....behaving "righteously"..
> ...



They were Democrats that did the lynchings, history challenged. The same ones who gave the US the "New Deal" which liberals rave about; you know, that "Social Security" thingy. You saying that Social Security was loved by Conservatives?? lol.

You really do have tunnel vision!! Read much ACTUAL US History??

Greg


----------



## bucs90 (Mar 14, 2015)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> The thread title should read: “Breaking: Two Police Officers Shot Outside Ferguson Police Department, many on the right attempt to exploit the tragedy for some perceived partisan gain.”



You mean like Obama and Holder and Sharpton have done for 6 months? 

Shooting cops needs to be brought to light. Its flat out terrorism.  And the  Sharpton crowd not only sparked it but celebrate it.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Mar 14, 2015)

The KKK were always *conservatives*, then and now, as any who have read American history knows.  No one can disprove that Southerners were less likely then to vote for the big banking and stock exchange acts.


----------



## bucs90 (Mar 14, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> The KKK were always *conservatives*, then and now, as any who have read American history knows.  No one can disprove that Southerners were less likely then to vote for the big banking and stock exchange acts.



Southerners back then were not "conservatives". They wanted the federal government to come in with big relief programs for them to help with the aftermath of civil war reconstruction and the great depression.

Havent you heard the song "Song of the South" lyrics .."Mr Roosevelt is gonna save us all...."

The KKK was full of Southerners who wanted big government to save them.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Mar 14, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > The KKK were always *conservatives*, then and now, as any who have read American history knows.  No one can disprove that Southerners were less likely then to vote for the big banking and stock exchange acts.
> ...


No, they didn't, not the Civil War.  They wanted the feds out of there.  And, yes, they were socially conservative for a hundred years thereafter.

Don't you read any history, it will break your brain.


----------



## bucs90 (Mar 14, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Dude...I live in Charleston. .epicenter of the war and the South. It was devastated after the war and reconstruction was crippling. So was the depression.

Southern politicians didnt like the Feds. Southern people...wanted help. And they thought the Feds were the answer. The New Deal. Federal agricultural aid.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Mar 14, 2015)

Son, lynching, torture, etc., are social *conservative* policies.


----------



## gtopa1 (Mar 14, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> Son, lynching, torture, etc., are social *conservative* policies.



Wrong: history shows they were DEMOKKKRAT policies!!

Greg


----------



## Vigilante (Mar 14, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> Son, lynching, torture, etc., are social *conservative* policies.



Jakeass, you're STILL a lying piece of shit, and a STOLEN VALOR scumbag!


----------



## HenryBHough (Mar 14, 2015)

It's so damned funny when a pre-teen refers to someone else as "son".


----------



## gtopa1 (Mar 14, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> Son, lynching, torture, etc., are social *conservative* policies.



From a leading light of the time:



> The inflammatory utterances of Governor Rolph aroused a storm of controversy and revealed a division of opinion. This division, and its nature, must be perceived and understood, not ignored. The lynching governor was “showered with telegrams of approval.” But, on the other hand, the capitalist press, led by the big New York dailies, and an imposing committee of “citizens” headed by ex-President Hoover,(Edit: Republican) condemned him. The real present sentiment of the big capitalists was indubitably expressed by them. And for good reasons.
> 
> Unrestrained mob action is a dangerous fire to play with under the present conditions. The leading exploiters will not lightly instigate it. They do not feel the need of it yet. Mob hysteria might easily express itself in a different direction under the slightest incitement. As long as the rulers feel themselves secured by the legal processes of repression they will not deliberately encourage extralegal mob actions. That is why the most authoritative representatives of capital frowned on Rolph’s condonement of them.



THE LYNCHING WAVE AND AMERICAN FASCISM

Even the Marxists of the time saw it as nothing to do with Capitalism and much more to do with social/economic debasement...something which DemoKKKrats cashed in on BIG TIME!!

Greg


----------



## gtopa1 (Mar 14, 2015)

HenryBHough said:


> It's so damned funny when a pre-teen refers to someone else as "son".



Hey: you cut that out!! I'm not yet 60!!

Greg


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 14, 2015)

That PUNK Holder got what he wanted when those police officers got shot.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Mar 14, 2015)

so it turns out that Ferguson police were *actually less likely *to pull over black drivers compared to the national average


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Mar 15, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> > Here's the deal folks. 50 years of violence proves the civil rights movement was a waste of time. Citizenship in The United States requires contribution to fellow citizens, not burden and blame.
> ...



Other than making sure that nobody is intimidated from exercising their right to vote, the entire CRA was misguided and actually CAUSES the perpetuation of racial strife we see today.  We need to roll back nearly all of it, especially the unconstitutional infringements on free association.  Nobody has the right to force a business to offer their services to everyone or hire everyone who wants a job.  There's nothing in the Constitution that gives the federal government that right.


----------



## Agit8r (Mar 15, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> > AvgGuyIA said:
> ...



and when did the "riot" start?


----------



## Agit8r (Mar 15, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Steve_McGarrett said:
> ...



This is what we have come to expect from right-wing Christians; fascism.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Mar 15, 2015)

Agit8r said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


So you are saying a private business owner has no right to refuse service to anyone?


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Mar 15, 2015)

Agit8r said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Yes, because it totally makes sense that more freedom = fascism.


----------



## Agit8r (Mar 15, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



The way y'all talk about black people is no different than the way Nazi's talked about the Jewish people.  Direct equivalence.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 15, 2015)

Agit8r said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Agit8r said:
> ...



No, it is not.  Nobody is dehumanizing black people.  We are simply noting that victimization complex serves nobody.  As long as they hold onto to this attitude, they will continue to have problems integrating into their communities.  

Do you deny that there is a poverty, lack of father figures and crime problem in the black inner city communities?


----------



## Agit8r (Mar 15, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



I've never understood why so-called "conservatives" are so eager to define people collectively.  Why is that?


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 16, 2015)

Agit8r said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Agit8r said:
> ...



I asked you a question first.  You see, this is the way a discussion goes.  I ask you a question.  You answer it.  Then I will answer your question.  Got it?  If you can't handle a discussion without tossing about your idiotic assumptions, then fuck off.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 16, 2015)

TemplarKormac said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...


I need no links either


----------



## daws101 (Mar 16, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> Daws and TK: who made the first affirmation?
> 
> That person has to provide something other than opinion, unless it is going to be a "I think"discussion.


tk ass always..


----------



## daws101 (Mar 16, 2015)

why is it conservatives can't distinguish the difference between political parties and the philosophies of liberalism and conservatism.


----------



## dannyboys (Mar 16, 2015)

Agit8r said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Agit8r said:
> ...


You really are very fucking stupid.
YOU just defined "conservatives" 'collectively'.


----------



## dannyboys (Mar 16, 2015)

daws101 said:


> why is it conservatives can't distinguish the difference between political parties and the philosophies of liberalism and conservatisms


Another fucking stupid LIB. What the fuck does "conservatisms" mean?


----------



## daws101 (Mar 16, 2015)

dannyboys said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > why is it conservatives can't distinguish the difference between political parties and the philosophies of liberalism and conservatism
> ...




*Conservatism* as a political and social philosophy promotes retaining traditional social institutions in the context of the culture and civilization. Some conservatives seek to preserve things as they are, emphasizing stability and continuity, while others, called reactionaries, oppose modernism and seek a return to "the way things were".[1][2] The first established use of the term in a political context originated with François-René de Chateaubriand in 1818,[3] during the period of Bourbon restoration that sought to roll back the policies of the French Revolution. The term, historically associated with right-wing politics, has since been used to describe a wide range of views. There is no single set of policies that are universally regarded as conservative, because the meaning of conservatism depends on what is considered traditional in a given place and time. Thus conservatives from different parts of the world—each upholding their respective traditions—may disagree on a wide range of issues. Edmund Burke, an 18th-century politician who opposed the French Revolution but supported the American Revolution, is credited as one of the main theorists of conservatism in Great Britain in the 1790s.[4] According to Quintin Hogg, the chairman of the British Conservative Party in 1959, "Conservatism is not so much a philosophy as an attitude, a constant force, performing a timeless function in the development of a free society, and corresponding to a deep and permanent requirement of human nature
*Liberalism* is a political philosophy or worldview founded on ideas of liberty and equality. The former principle is stressed in classical liberalism while the latter is more evident in social liberalism.[1] Liberals espouse a wide array of views depending on their understanding of these principles, but generally they support ideas such as democratic elections, civil rights, freedom of the press, freedom of religion, free trade, and private property.[2][3][4][5][6]

Liberalism first became a distinct political movement during the Age of Enlightenment, when it became popular among philosophers and economists in the Western world. Liberalism rejected the notions, common at the time, of hereditary privilege, state religion, absolute monarchy, and the Divine Right of Kings. The 17th-century philosopher John Locke is often credited with founding liberalism as a distinct philosophical tradition. Locke argued that each man has a natural right to life, liberty and property,[7] while adding that governments must not violate these rights based on the social contract. Liberals opposed traditional conservatism and sought to replace absolutism in government with representative democracy and the rule of law.

Prominent revolutionaries in the Glorious Revolution, the American Revolution, and the French Revolution used liberal philosophy to justify the armed overthrow of what they saw as tyrannical rule. Liberalism started to spread rapidly especially after the French Revolution. The 19th century saw liberal governments established in nations across Europe, South America, and North America.[8] In this period, the dominant ideological opponent of classical liberalism was conservatism, but liberalism later survived major ideological challenges from new opponents, such as fascism and communism. During the 20th century, liberal ideas spread even further as liberal democracies found themselves on the winning side in both world wars. In Europe and North America, the establishment of social liberalism became a key component in the expansion of the welfare state.[9][10] Today, liberal parties remain a political force with varying degrees of power and influence in many countries throughout the world.

Over time, the meaning of the word "liberalism" began to diverge in different parts of the world. According to the Encyclopedia Britannica, "In the United States, liberalism is associated with the welfare-state policies of the New Deal program of the Democratic administration of Pres. Franklin D. Roosevelt, whereas in Europe it is more commonly associated with a commitment to limited government and _laissez-faire_ economic policies."[11] Consequently in the U.S., the ideas of individualism and _laissez-faire_ economics previously associated with classical liberalism became the basis for the emerging school of libertarian thought.[12]


----------



## Geaux4it (Mar 17, 2015)

Agit8r said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Agit8r said:
> ...



Nope- No comparison

Jews traditionally are kind of smart

-Geaux


----------



## Agit8r (Mar 17, 2015)

Geaux4it said:


> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



And all racists deserve death, whether they wear a uniform or not.


----------



## Geaux4it (Mar 17, 2015)

Agit8r said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> > Agit8r said:
> ...



Careful... You know about those pesky list.... right?

-Geaux


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Mar 17, 2015)

Agit8r said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> > Agit8r said:
> ...


So I'm not being paranoid after all when I say that the demonic Left wants to kill everyone they don't like. 


Thanks for proving me right again.


----------

